# Ultra Bike Marathon Kirchzarten



## MTB-Biker80 (7. Juni 2011)

Hi,

wer von euch nimmt an diesem genialen Event alles teil?


----------



## 124penoepel (7. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre zwar nicht mit, aber das sieht doch ganz nett aus! 
Fährst Du die lange Distanz? Bist Du schonmal mitgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Biker80 (7. Juni 2011)

124penoepel schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar nicht mit, aber das sieht doch ganz nett aus!
> Fährst Du die lange Distanz? Bist Du schonmal mitgefahren?




Ich bin 2005 und 2006 die Mitteldistanz gefahren und 2007 den Short Track danach musste ich 3 Jahre pausieren  aber der Marathon bietet alles was das Bikerherz begehrt!
Ich gehe sehr gerne da hin da ich finde, dass die Organisation einfach einsame Spitze ist und die Preise in Kirchzarten für das Bikewochenende Do-So echt super günstig sind, sogar mit freiem Eintritt ist das neben an gelegene Freibad!!!
Schaut euch mal die Internetseite an da erfahrt ihr so einiges über dieses Event.


----------



## lilu24 (8. Juni 2011)

Hast du Erfahrungen mit dem Wohnmobil. Gibt es genug Stellplätze, da ich erst am Samstag anreisen kann.


----------



## MTB-Biker80 (8. Juni 2011)

Ja klar, ich werde auch erst am Freitagabend bzw. Samstagmorgen anreisen, da ich erst am Freitag von Hannover wieder komme.
Hatte heute mal angerufen auf dem Campingplatz, zwecks kosten.
10 Euro pro Person und Tag all inklusiv!


----------



## lilu24 (8. Juni 2011)

Danke das hört sich ja gut an.

Wie läuft es denn mit der Einteilung der Startblöcke? Hast Du da ne Ahnung?


----------



## MTB-Biker80 (8. Juni 2011)

Wenn man schon einmal mitgefahren ist, liegen deine Zeiten vor und dementsprechend startet man in einen gleich starkem Block. je besser um so weiter vorne. ein Kollege von mir fährt z.B. bei den Lizenz Fahrern im Block mit.
Wenn man das erste mal dabei ist, fährt man in einem Block ziemlich weit hinten.[FONT="][/FONT]


----------



## MTB-Biker80 (8. Juni 2011)

Woher kommst Du denn und hast Du dich jetzt durch diesen Beitrag dort angemeldet?


----------



## lilu24 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich komme aus der Nähe von Tübingen und hab schon ein paar mal davon gehört. Bin letzte Woche in Albstadt bei den MTB Classic am Start gewesen und überlege die Marathondistanz zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-Biker80 (8. Juni 2011)

Würde sich rentieren. Wunderschöne Route vorbei am Höhlental, Tittisee, Skisprungschanze in Hinterzarten usw. also ich finde da bekommt man schon etwas geboten!!!
In Albstadt bin ich jetzt noch nie gestartet aber hatte auch schon sehr viel davon gehört, wie war bzw. ist es da?


----------



## lilu24 (8. Juni 2011)

In Albstadt gibt es zwei Marathons, der eigentliche mit 86 KM und der im Rahmen der deutschen Meisterschaft der am Samstag war. Super Stimmung und vor allem auch alle größen wie Mabitz, Spitz oder Fumic Live zu sehen.

Wie ist die Strecke in Kirchzarten technisch. Bin Sie noch nie gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Biker80 (8. Juni 2011)

so ziemlich alles dabei was man braucht, das beste natürlich wieder zum Schluss ;-)
ich würde sagen für alle befahrbar.


----------



## lilu24 (8. Juni 2011)

Mit hardtail oder eher Fully?


----------



## MTB-Biker80 (8. Juni 2011)

Also ich bin früher immer mit dem Hardtail gefahren aber dieses Jahr fahre ich mit dem Fully. Ziemlich am Ende kam immer ein Trail wo mir hin und wieder die Kette heruntergefallen ist, aber sonst ist es mit dem Hardtail super und da ich am Fully eine Twin Lock Schaltung habe und ich somit am Lenker meine vordere und meinen hinteren Dämpfer hart stellen kann, probiere ich dieses Jahr das Fully aus.


----------



## lized (8. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass man mit nem Rennrad schneller ist, als mit nem Fully ... 
Mal im Ernst, ist schon ne TOP-Veranstaltung, bis auf die Strecke. Die ist halt der Massenveranstaltung angepasst und hat nen 200 m Trail und das war es eigentlich schon, was die Schwierigkeiten angeht. Konnte letztes Jahr ohne Zeitverlust 1200 Biker überholen, dass sagt eigentlich schon alles aus.
Aber wie gesagt, sonst wird es schwierig was zum meckern zu finden.


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Juni 2011)

lized schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten, dass man mit nem Rennrad schneller ist, als mit nem Fully ...
> Mal im Ernst, ist schon ne TOP-Veranstaltung, bis auf die Strecke. Die ist halt der Massenveranstaltung angepasst und hat nen 200 m Trail und das war es eigentlich schon, was die Schwierigkeiten angeht. Konnte letztes Jahr ohne Zeitverlust 1200 Biker überholen, dass sagt eigentlich schon alles aus.
> Aber wie gesagt, sonst wird es schwierig was zum meckern zu finden.



? wo soll der denn sein ? ok,bin schon länger nicht mehr gestartet,aber das würde mich jetzt schon wundern...

JOE


----------



## lized (8. Juni 2011)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ? wo soll der denn sein ? ok,bin schon länger nicht mehr gestartet,aber das würde mich jetzt schon wundern...
> 
> JOE



Im letzten Drittel kam der irgendwo, soweit ich mich dran erinnern kann haben keine zwei Leute fahrend nebeneinander gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suprarenin (8. Juni 2011)

Find den Marathon auch nicht so besonders, als dass man ihn hier so hervorheben muss.

Ist einfach nur ne Massenveranstaltung. Aber wer es mag....


----------



## lilu24 (9. Juni 2011)

lized schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten, dass man mit nem Rennrad schneller ist, als mit nem Fully ...
> Mal im Ernst, ist schon ne TOP-Veranstaltung, bis auf die Strecke. Die ist halt der Massenveranstaltung angepasst und hat nen 200 m Trail und das war es eigentlich schon, was die Schwierigkeiten angeht. Konnte letztes Jahr ohne Zeitverlust 1200 Biker überholen, dass sagt eigentlich schon alles aus.
> Aber wie gesagt, sonst wird es schwierig was zum meckern zu finden.



Auch als letzter ins Rennen ?!

So kenne ich es auch von der MTB Classik in Albstadt, ganz hinten an den Start und dann auch 2/3 überholt. Nur am Anfang hat es sich gestaut....


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Auch als letzter ins Rennen ?!
> 
> So kenne ich es auch von der MTB Classik in Albstadt, ganz hinten an den Start und dann auch 2/3 überholt. Nur am Anfang hat es sich gestaut....



na ja, bei 5000 Teilnehmern wird es natürlich an ein / zwei Stellen schon etwas eng...

aber vom Panorama,dem konditionellen Anspruch und der Orga her ist Kirchzarten schon ein guter Marathon, nicht dass ich falsch verstanden werde.

Nur ein "echter MTB-Marathon" dh. wo man eine Federgabel braucht und bergab mit etwas Technik Vorteile auspielen kann ist er eben nicht unbedingt.

Joe


----------



## MTB-Biker80 (9. Juni 2011)

Er ist eben mehr für Tourenbiker ausgelegt.


----------



## Luke.HdR (9. Juni 2011)

Die Länge und die Höhenmeter machen (zumindest die Ultra Distanz) auch ohne viele Trails schwer genug.


----------



## MTB-Biker80 (9. Juni 2011)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> Die Länge und die Höhenmeter machen (zumindest die Ultra Distanz) auch ohne viele Trails schwer genug.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2011)

man kann sich auch auf ner 300m bahn komplett platt machen...
aber der marathon ist top organisiert und macht auch spass.

ach ja... langdistanz... das x-te mal


----------



## MasterMito (9. Juni 2011)

Fahre den Marathon. Ist mein erstes rennen. Bin schon gespannt wie es wird. Starte im Superblock 38. Glaube hinter mir starten nur Kranke und Todgeweihte. Morgens fühle ich mich super vorbereitet, abends super unvorbereitet. Reise Samstag mittag an, dann Zeltplatz schnappen. Finde das Angebot vom Platz echt gut. super Fair!


----------



## lilu24 (9. Juni 2011)

Wo gehst du hin zum campen`?


----------



## MasterMito (9. Juni 2011)

Auf den Campingplatz direkt nebenan. Also der in Kirchzarten. Der ist auch auf der Homepage ausgewiesen. Hatte da ne Mail hingeschrieben und die meinten alles kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomic66 (12. Juni 2011)

Fahre dieses Jahr zum 5 Mal und freu mich schon. Bin auch der Meinung, das er nicht der schwerste ist, was den technischen Anspruch angeht. Im Bezug auf Streckenlänge und Profil gehört er aber auch nicht zu den leichten. Und die Stimmung auf der Strecke ist immer SUPER !!!


----------



## Sunray (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo
Ich bin das erste mal beim Marathon dabei. Scheint ja arg nass zu werden am nächsten Wochenende. 
Kann mir einer bei der reifenwahl behilflich sein ? Ich wollte eigentlich RaRa (V+H) fahren, muss was griffigeres drauf (zumindest vorne) ?
Danke


----------



## MasterMito (13. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre auch RaRa (V+H)
Denke das sollte so ok sein. Sollte es nass sein würde ich vorne einen NN draufpacken.


----------



## atomic66 (14. Juni 2011)

Hab mir gerade mal die Wetterprognosse angeschaut. Da wird es Dir schlecht !!!!


----------



## MasterMito (14. Juni 2011)

Ich beobachte das Weter auch schon seit 2 Tagen. Aber bis 3 Tage davor ist der Wetterbericht eh Lotterie. Davor mache ich mich mit dem Wetter nicht verrückt.
Teilweise hat es innerhalb von 3 Stunden um +-8 Grad geschwankt.

Also noch kein Grund Panik zu machen


----------



## lilu24 (14. Juni 2011)

Sieht aber schon relativ schlecht aus.


----------



## FränkyG (14. Juni 2011)

Grüß Euch zusammen direkt aus Kirchzarten,

die Strecken sind super vorbereitet, da schadet ein bisschen regen nicht, außerdem staub´s nicht so.
Wer noch ein paare Infos/oder Tipps braucht hier ist genug Platz zum fragen und diskutieren.
Bin seit Jahren als CREW mit dabei und es war immer eine TOP - Veranstaltung.
Also habt Spaß dabei ;-) Wir sehen uns Sonntag zum Rennen. Samstag zur Nudelparty oder auf dem EXPO Gelände.

Gruß
FränkyG


----------



## lilu24 (14. Juni 2011)

Schön dass sich hier jemand von der Organisation meldet. Bei mir steht es noch etwas in der Schwebe ob ich doch noch dabei sein kann, aber der Wille ist da....;-)

Wenn dann sind wir am Samstag auch schon vor Ort.


----------



## lilu24 (14. Juni 2011)

Wie wird eigentlich die Zeit gemessen? Per Transponder? Alle Startblöcke gleich oder erst bei fahrt über den Startbereich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FränkyG (15. Juni 2011)

Hi Lilu24,
an der Startnummer ist ein Transponder angebracht, also messen wir die tatsächliche Zeit per Signal am Start und an den Zeitkontrollstellen ( erkennbar an der Ergebnisliste als Split (Zwischenzeit). Durch den Transponder können wir auch Biker orten, die zu spät an den Kontrollstellen sind oder verloren gehen. Der Transponder wird im Ziel entfernt.

Sonnige Grüße 
FränkyG


----------



## lilu24 (15. Juni 2011)

FränkyG schrieb:


> Hi Lilu24,
> an der Startnummer ist ein Transponder angebracht, also messen wir die tatsächliche Zeit per Signal am Start und an den Zeitkontrollstellen ( erkennbar an der Ergebnisliste als Split (Zwischenzeit). Durch den Transponder können wir auch Biker orten, die zu spät an den Kontrollstellen sind oder verloren gehen. Der Transponder wird im Ziel entfernt.
> 
> Sonnige Grüße
> FränkyG



Vielen Dank. Ich muss ja von ganz hinten starten, da ich noch nie dabei war. Geht man schon dem Anfangsstress aus dem Weg. 

Mit dem Hardtail müsste es gehen oder eher Fully? Beides wäre vorhanden.


----------



## FränkyG (15. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Ich muss ja von ganz hinten starten, da ich noch nie dabei war. Geht man schon dem Anfangsstress aus dem Weg.
> 
> Mit dem Hardtail müsste es gehen oder eher Fully? Beides wäre vorhanden.



Hallo ,
welche Runde fährst du denn ????
Welches Material hast Du zur Verfügung ??
Hast Du schon die Startnummer ??

Schrei kurz zurück = Antwort garantiert 
Grüße
FränkyG


----------



## lilu24 (15. Juni 2011)

FränkyG schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> welche Runde fährst du denn ????
> Welches Material hast Du zur Verfügung ??
> Hast Du schon die Startnummer ??
> ...



Also ich würde die 77 km fahren. Angemeldet bin ich noch nicht. Muss es spontan machen. 

Fully Spezialised Epic oder Hardtail Cube Elite. Hardtail wäre mir lieber eigentlich.


----------



## FränkyG (15. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Also ich würde die 77 km fahren. Angemeldet bin ich noch nicht. Muss es spontan machen.
> 
> Fully Spezialised Epic oder Hardtail Cube Elite. Hardtail wäre mir lieber eigentlich.



Hi,
77 Km Klassischer Marathon gute einstellung
Mit dem Cube bist Du bestens aufgestellt. (Habe ich früher auch benutzt )
Teil Dir die Strecke gut ein, lass es ruhig angehen vergiss nicht an den Verpflegungsstationen zu essen/trinken, nimm die letzte Steigung nicht auf die leichte Schulter ( Heißt bei uns: Die Hölle von Oberried, da steht mittags die Sonne drin und es geht gut (auf Straße) bergauf, siehe 
Streckenprofil).
Lass Dich von der Stimmung an der Strecke mitreißen und freu Dich im Zeil auf´s Bierchen  == Sieger seid Ihr alle, egal in welcher Zeit.

Weitere Fragen gerne
Gruß
Fränky


----------



## lilu24 (15. Juni 2011)

FränkyG schrieb:


> Hi,
> 77 Km Klassischer Marathon gute einstellung
> Mit dem Cube bist Du bestens aufgestellt. (Habe ich früher auch benutzt )
> Teil Dir die Strecke gut ein, lass es ruhig angehen vergiss nicht an den Verpflegungsstationen zu essen/trinken, nimm die letzte Steigung nicht auf die leichte Schulter ( Heißt bei uns: Die Hölle von Oberried, da steht mittags die Sonne drin und es geht gut (auf Straße) bergauf, siehe
> ...



Ok danke für deine Tipps. Essen und Trinken ist echt wichtig. Habe letzte Woche bei meinem ersten Rennen in Albstadt (Classic ) starke Krämpfe bekommen. Vermutlich zu wenig getrunken. Das soll nicht mehr passieren zumal die Strecke anspruchsvoller ist. Dort waren es 46 km und 1000 hm. 

Kannst du noch was zu den Steigungsprozenten sagen?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spenglerextrem (15. Juni 2011)

Gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit als "Ersttäter" in einen Startblock weiter vorne zu kommen.

Bei mir konkret Startblock 61 des Short Tracks. Bei einer geplanten (oder erhofften) Fahrzeit von ca. 2 Std. dürfte das viel überholen bedeuten.

Eine Mail an [email protected] blieb leider unbeantwortet.

Bis Sonntag dann,

Spenglerextrem


----------



## FränkyG (15. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Ok danke für deine Tipps. Essen und Trinken ist echt wichtig. Habe letzte Woche bei meinem ersten Rennen in Albstadt (Classic ) starke Krämpfe bekommen. Vermutlich zu wenig getrunken. Das soll nicht mehr passieren zumal die Strecke anspruchsvoller ist. Dort waren es 46 km und 1000 hm.
> 
> Kannst du noch was zu den Steigungsprozenten sagen?
> 
> Danke



Nein leider nicht, ich hab zwar seit diesem Jahr ein GPS, bin die Strecke heuer noch nicht abgefahren da muss ich passen). 
Hast Du in Albstadt Mineralstoffe zu Dir genommen ??? Magnesiumtabs in der Trinkflasche !!!
Schau Dir unseren Verpflegungsplan an : Bananen/ Xeno Fit und am Rinken nimmste eine heiße Brühe (und ein Stück Hefezopf )gegen die Krämpfe.
Reist Du7Ihr schon Samstag an  ? oder bist du aus der Gegend 
Die Nudelparty am Samstag (Biker´s Only) solltest du dir/euch nicht entgehen lassen.

Gruß
Fränky


----------



## Spenglerextrem (15. Juni 2011)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit als "Ersttäter" in einen Startblock weiter vorne zu kommen.
> 
> Bei mir konkret Startblock 61 des Short Tracks. Bei einer geplanten (oder erhofften) Fahrzeit von ca. 2 Std. dürfte das viel überholen bedeuten.
> 
> ...



Danke !

Hat sich erledigt. Bin jetzt in Startblock 54 gelistet.


----------



## lilu24 (15. Juni 2011)

FränkyG schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht, ich hab zwar seit diesem Jahr ein GPS, bin die Strecke heuer noch nicht abgefahren da muss ich passen).
> Hast Du in Albstadt Mineralstoffe zu Dir genommen ??? Magnesiumtabs in der Trinkflasche !!!
> Schau Dir unseren Verpflegungsplan an : Bananen/ Xeno Fit und am Rinken nimmste eine heiße Brühe (und ein Stück Hefezopf )gegen die Krämpfe.
> Reist Du7Ihr schon Samstag an  ? oder bist du aus der Gegend
> ...


Hab einfach zu wenig getrunken. Mir ist gleich eine Trinkflasche abhanden gekommen. Der Trick mit Nagnesium in der Flasche ist gut. Danke

Ja wenn dann kommen wir am Samstag ( meine Frau und ich) mit dem Womo. Fahren Tür aber nur ich. 

Schade wegen der Steigung. Sieht aber schon steil aus ;-)


----------



## FränkyG (15. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Hab einfach zu wenig getrunken. Mir ist gleich eine Trinkflasche abhanden gekommen. Der Trick mit Nagnesium in der Flasche ist gut. Danke
> 
> Ja wenn dann kommen wir am Samstag ( meine Frau und ich) mit dem Womo. Fahren Tür aber nur ich.
> 
> Schade wegen der Steigung. Sieht aber schon steil aus ;-)



Sieht schon steil aus , aber ich kann Dich beruhigen du erholst dich relativ schnell in den anderen Passagen
Wieviele Bike Km hast Du in den Beinen ???
Noch ein Tipp für Deine Frau:
Sie kann Dich am Start beobachten läuft dann zum Bahnhof fährt mit dem Zug nach Titisee 8:54 ab Kiza an Titisee 9:18 zur Strecke mit Verpflegungsstation sieht Dich erneut dann zurück nach Kiza geht zum Ziel und kann Dich als (platter) Marathon-Biker empfangen.
So hat deine Begleitung auch was vom Tag und vom Flair des Bike-Events.

(Zug zurück von Titisee immer XX:38 oder XX:08)

Grüße
FränkyG


----------



## lilu24 (15. Juni 2011)

FränkyG schrieb:


> Sieht schon steil aus , aber ich kann Dich beruhigen du erholst dich relativ schnell in den anderen Passagen
> Wieviele Bike Km hast Du in den Beinen ???
> Noch ein Tipp für Deine Frau:
> Sie kann Dich am Start beobachten läuft dann zum Bahnhof fährt mit dem Zug nach Titisee 8:54 ab Kiza an Titisee 9:18 zur Strecke mit Verpflegungsstation sieht Dich erneut dann zurück nach Kiza geht zum Ziel und kann Dich als (platter) Marathon-Biker empfangen.
> ...



Hast es echt drauf. Danke fuer die Tipps. Darf sie bei der Pasta Party mit?

Ca 4000 km in dieser Saison. Meiste aber mit dem Rennrad. Hab erst Mitte 2010 angefangen und Mtb erst dieses Jahr.


----------



## powderJO (15. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Der Trick mit Nagnesium in der Flasche ist gut.



vorsicht. würde ich lassen, wenn nicht vorher ausgiebig getestet. führt schnell zu magenproblemen - gerade wenn du noch zusätzlich iso aufnimmst. 

besser: natriumhaltige isodrinks oder halt einfach eine miniprise salz in die trinkflasche. 



@ FränkyG:

lizenzfahrer bekommen auch als nachmelder und ersttäter einen platz im lizenzblock, oder?


----------



## FränkyG (15. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Hast es echt drauf. Danke fuer die Tipps. Darf sie bei der Pasta Party mit?
> 
> Ca 4000 km in dieser Saison. Meiste aber mit dem Rennrad. Hab erst Mitte 2010 angefangen und Mtb erst dieses Jahr.



Zur Pasta Party kann jeder Teilnehmer, der Rest gegen Bezahlung :

"Beliebt und im Startgeld inbegriffen ist seit Jahren die Pasta-Party. Ab 17 Uhr gibt es am Samstag vor dem Rennen Kohlenhydrate satt." 

Also was steht dem Event entgegen 
Viel Glück
Gerne beantworte ich weitere Fragen, soweit ich bescheid weiß.

Gruß
FränkyG


----------



## FränkyG (15. Juni 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> vorsicht. würde ich lassen, wenn nicht vorher ausgiebig getestet. führt schnell zu magenproblemen - gerade wenn du noch zusätzlich iso aufnimmst.
> 
> besser: natriumhaltige isodrinks oder halt einfach eine miniprise salz in die trinkflasche.
> 
> ...


Diese Fragen bitte nur an OK-Büro bei Carmen Iber unter 07661-989650 oder [email protected]. Die kennen genau das Reglement.

Gruß
FränkyG


----------



## lilu24 (15. Juni 2011)

So werde mich jetzt mal anmelden, egal wie das Wetter wird... Scheint aber etwas nass zu werden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinamo79 (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

dies ist mein erster Beitrag im IBC, lese nun aber schon eine Weile mit.

Bin am Sonntag das zweite mal dabei, nur short track, aber das reicht mir auch schon 

Ist eine schöne, sehr gut organisierte Veranstaltung und das Startgeld finde ich auch nicht überhöht, wenn man bedenkt, dass es vergangenes Jahr einen Deuter Bike Rucksack als Startgeschenk gab.

Bin auch noch am Schwanken, ob ich mit dem Hardtail oder dem Fully fahren soll, da ich eigentlich immer lieber mit dem Fully fahre, jedoch eben auch auf vielen Trails.

Für den Short track werde ich aber das HT wählen, es gibt keine schwierigen Abfahrten, sind nahezu nur Waldautobahnen. Da ist es mir wichtiger, mit dem etwas leichteren HT die Steigungen gut hochzukommen.


Euch allen viel Erfolg und vor allem auch viel Spass - selbst wenn es nass sein sollte, so wie im vergangenen Jahr


----------



## Luke.HdR (16. Juni 2011)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> ... das Startgeld finde ich auch nicht überhöht, wenn man bedenkt, dass es vergangenes Jahr einen Deuter Bike Rucksack als Startgeschenk gab.



Das Startgeschenk war sogar so gut, dass ich im Nachinein kein schlechtes Gewissen hatte, dass Rennen aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ausfallen zu lassen. Hab mir in dem Jahr halt nen Rucksack gekauft


----------



## lilu24 (16. Juni 2011)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> Das Startgeschenk war sogar so gut, dass ich im Nachinein kein schlechtes Gewissen hatte, dass Rennen aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ausfallen zu lassen. Hab mir in dem Jahr halt nen Rucksack gekauft



Bist du dieses Jahr dabei?


----------



## atomic66 (16. Juni 2011)

Wetteraussichten für das Rennwochenende sind ja mal nicht so schlecht. Auch wenn ich persönlich es gerne etwas wärmer hätte. 

Hat einer von Euch schon die Überschuhe gesehen ? Taugen die was ???

Gruß
Ben


----------



## dinamo79 (16. Juni 2011)

atomic66 schrieb:


> Wetteraussichten für das Rennwochenende sind ja mal nicht so schlecht. Auch wenn ich persönlich es gerne etwas wärmer hätte.
> 
> Hat einer von Euch schon die Überschuhe gesehen ? Taugen die was ???
> 
> ...


 
In der Tat scheint es etwas besser zu werden als im vergangenen Jahr, wo es in Hinterzarten bzw. auf der Strecke teilweise unter 10°C hatte (6° Min.).

Die Überschuhe werde ich mir morgen mit den Startunterlagen holen, mal schauen, wie sie sind.



Und Gruss in meine Heimatstadt "Lumpehaafe"


----------



## Luke.HdR (16. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Bist du dieses Jahr dabei?


Dieses Jahr bin ich für die Ultra Strecke gemeldet und muss wohl auch fahren. Die Überschuhe allein sind mir die Meldegebühren nicht wert


----------



## atlas (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Ich bin am Sonntag auch mit am Start.Kenne aber die Strecke gar nicht.Der Singeltrail-anteil wird naturgemäß sehr gering sein,aber wie siehts mit dem Rest der Strecke aus?
Würde gern mit meinen gewohnten RaceKing fahren,sollte es jedoch sehr schlammig werden,müste ich wohl auf NN umsteigen(ungern).
Kann mir ein Kundiger etwas zur Wasserverträglichkeit schreiben?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## lilu24 (16. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht auch etwas zu den Steigungen ;-) Bin auch Neuling


----------



## Sunray (16. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich müsste RARA doch reichen, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 122kg (16. Juni 2011)

Sunray schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste RARA doch reichen, oder ?


 
Warum?


----------



## Sunray (16. Juni 2011)

Ich frage ja, bin selbst noch nicht den marathon gefahren.
Aber:
- Anscheinend gibt es ja wenig technische/rutschige Abfahrten
- Allzuviel Regen soll es ja nicht mehr geben
Also müsste eigentlich RaRa reichen.
Ich bin aber selbst noch am zögern ob ich vorne doch nicht NN aufziehen soll


----------



## lilu24 (16. Juni 2011)

Also ich fahre vorne Rocket Ron und hinten Racing Ralph... Hoffe das passt


----------



## Haferstroh (16. Juni 2011)

Also wer am Sonntag den *momentanen* Wetterprognosen nach in kurz/kurz und Racekings oder RaRa v/h am Start erscheint, der macht was falsch. Es soll wieder ähnlich kalt wie letztes Jahr und auch nasser werden.


----------



## mauntzy (16. Juni 2011)

Mhm, sehe keine Prognose, die die hier verbreiteten Untergangsprognosen rechtfertigen würde. Daher kurz/kurz, RARA... und nach mir die Sintflut!


----------



## MasterMito (17. Juni 2011)

Seit heut morgen ist kein/unwahrscheinlich Regen vorrausgesagt.

Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilu24 (17. Juni 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Also wer am Sonntag den *momentanen* Wetterprognosen nach in kurz/kurz und Racekings oder RaRa v/h am Start erscheint, der macht was falsch. Es soll wieder ähnlich kalt wie letztes Jahr und auch nasser werden.



Was schlägst du dann vor?

Habe gedacht die Strecke läuft auf Waldautobahnen zum großen Teil. Gibt es viele matschige Stellen?


----------



## FränkyG (17. Juni 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen aus Kirchzarten,

da es gestern nicht allzu heftig geregnet hat sollten die Strecken in einem super Zustand sein.
Ähnlich wie voriges Jahr, einige Schlüsselstellen (rutschig)wird´s schon geben.Der Eingang zur Abfahrt Richtung Oberried wurde noch verbreitert und befestigt,somit ist diese Schlüsselstelle etwas entschärft.
Wir denken es wird auf den Bergen nicht sonderlich warm sein, was für Ultra /Speed/Power/Marathon Biker sicherlich eine Herausforderung dar stellt.

Macht Euch nicht verrückt, seid ein wenig nervös, das hebt die Stimmung,
checkt die Bikes, Jacke/Ärmlinge. 

see you in Kirchzarten

gruß
FränkyG


----------



## australieneagle (17. Juni 2011)

Die Strecke ist wirklich in einem sehr guten Zustand. Ich bin am Samstag den Power Track gefahren und auf der Strecke war so gut wie kein Matsch. Der ausgetrocknete Boden nimmt das Wasser sehr gut auf. Wenne s jetzt noch etwas regnet, sind die Waldautobahnen nicht so rutschig, also ideal. Hinten RR reichen auf jeden Fall. Falls es morgen nicht aus Eimern kübelt, dann kann man vorne RR oder NN aufziehen. Je nach Lust und Laune. Viel Spaß!
Beste Grüße


----------



## Jozi (17. Juni 2011)

bin auch dabei, für die Ultra Distanz. mit dem Singlespeed. Bin gespannt. Bei Trans Germany 2011 funktionierte bergauf und ruter ganz gut, wenn es flach wird, dann hat SS keine Chance, aber bei über 3000 Hm sollte es nicht langweilig sein....


----------



## Riderman (17. Juni 2011)

FränkyG schrieb:


> da es gestern nicht allzu heftig geregnet hat
> gruß
> FränkyG



Hallo ???? da muss ich geschlafen haben......

zum Wetter:  oben  würde ich nicht mehr als 10 ° C  erwarten


----------



## lilu24 (17. Juni 2011)

Kann denn niemand etwas zu der Strecke sagen. Wie viele Km Teer und Schotter (Waldwege) und wie viele km sind denn Trails bei denen es auf die Reifen echt ankommt.


----------



## FränkyG (17. Juni 2011)

Riderman schrieb:


> Hallo ???? da muss ich geschlafen haben......
> 
> zum Wetter:  oben  würde ich nicht mehr als 10 ° C  erwarten



Regen schon, aber nicht geschüttet wie aus Kübel 
Das verträgt die Strecke gut.


----------



## FränkyG (17. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Kann denn niemand etwas zu der Strecke sagen. Wie viele Km Teer und Schotter (Waldwege) und wie viele km sind denn Trails bei denen es auf die Reifen echt ankommt.




Kiza Start Teer Auffahrt zum Hinterwaldkopf Breiter Waldweg bis Hintzerzarten dann Stück Teer , Titisee City Teer , Auffahrt zum Bärental Waldweg , Rüber zum Rinken Stück Teer und Waldweg , Abfahrt Kluse Teer , Auffahrt Stollenbach breiter Waldweg, jetzt Passage nach Oberried etwas schmaler Waldweg mit Steinen und Wurzeln , Vor Oberried Stück Teer, dan Schlüsselstelle  Trail und Waldweg, Auffahrt Hennebachweg TeerStraße (Hölle von Oberried, wenn Sonne da ) Hennebachweg Waldweg (breit)
Abfahrt zum Jungbauerhof Ziel in Sichtweite ) Wald/Wiesenweg dann Richtung Stadion Straße Wiese und der Rest ist Tartanbahn und schon sind die 78 Km rum.

Mach Dir nicht zu viel gedanken 

Welche Reifen hast du zur Auswahl ????

Gruß
FränkyG


----------



## melm (17. Juni 2011)

Mal ne Frage zur Kleidung, fahrt ihr mit Regenhose o.ä. wenns regnen sollte? 

Hab kein Bock mit ner normalen kurzen Radhose zu fahren falls das Wetter wirklich so schlecht wird. Bei meinem gemütlichen Tempo rechne ich mit ner Zeit von über 7h auf die Ultra-Distanz. Und die Vorstellung die ganze Zeit über in ner Hose mit komplett nassen Polstern zu stecken ist nicht sehr sexy. Die Sosse die dann bei Abfahrten vom Hinterrad hochspritzt und in die Sitzpolster läuft wird für ordentlich abkühlung sorgen


----------



## lilu24 (17. Juni 2011)

Super Beschreibung. Danke

Aktuell drauf Rocket Ron vorne und Racing Ralph hinten. Könnte noch nen NN hinten drauf machen, aber eher ungerne ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilu24 (17. Juni 2011)

melm schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zur Kleidung, fahrt ihr mit Regenhose o.ä. wenns regnen sollte?
> 
> Hab kein Bock mit ner normalen kurzen Radhose zu fahren falls das Wetter wirklich so schlecht wird. Bei meinem gemütlichen Tempo rechne ich mit ner Zeit von über 7h auf die Ultra-Distanz. Und die Vorstellung die ganze Zeit über in ner Hose mit komplett nassen Polstern zu stecken ist nicht sehr sexy. Die Sosse die dann bei Abfahrten vom Hinterrad hochspritzt und in die Sitzpolster läuft wird für ordentlich abkühlung sorgen


Laut verschiedenen Wetterberichten soll es am Sonntag nicht regnen... Ich fahre unten Kurz und Oben eher mit Armlingen


----------



## madmaxmatt (17. Juni 2011)

Statusmeldung aus Kirchzarten: 22 Grad, Sonne, alles easy .

An alle, die von KiZa aus starten: übernehmt euch auf dem ersten Uphill hoch zum Hinterwaldkopf nicht. Der ist schön steil und vor allem lang. Seid ihr erstmal in Hinterzarten, geht es erstmal moderat am Titisee entlang und dann folgen, zumindest für die nicht-Ultra Fahrer, kürzere Anstiege, die sich aber summieren.

Grüße


----------



## MasterMito (17. Juni 2011)

Mal ne Frage. Sind wir bis zur ersten Vorsorgungsstation Selbstversorger oder können wir uns vor dem Start schon mal ein Trikot voll Riegel und Gels packen?


----------



## daniel77 (17. Juni 2011)

Kann mal jemand morgen bei der Abholung seiner Startunterlagen checken ob für Marathon und/oder Ultra am Sonntag noch Nachmeldungen möglich sind, bzw. ob das Teilnehmerlimit dieser Strecken schon erreicht wurde?


----------



## lilu24 (17. Juni 2011)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand morgen bei der Abholung seiner Startunterlagen checken ob für Marathon und/oder Ultra am Sonntag noch Nachmeldungen möglich sind, bzw. ob das Teilnehmerlimit dieser Strecken schon erreicht wurde?



Habe mich gestern angemeldet, denke es gibt noch Plätze


----------



## madmaxmatt (17. Juni 2011)

@mastermito: also freie gels und riegel gibts nur an den stationen, du kannst dir natürlich welche beim intersport eckmann kaufen gehen oder auf der expo. sich die taschen vollstopfen mit gels und riegeln finde ich etwas assi, da bleibt für die langsameren meistens nichts mehr über. 

ansonsten hätt ich hier auch noch ne kleine auswahl internationaler gel-leckereien, ohne scheiss jetzt, tschechisches, italienisches, deutsches ...  

@daniel: kannst auch das orga büro anrufen, nummer gibts auf ultra-bike.de 

btw ... auf wen tippt ihr auf der Marathondistanz?


----------



## MasterMito (17. Juni 2011)

Vollstopfen war ja sinnbildlich gemeint. Sich Zeug einpacken bis das Trikot platzt is superdämlich. Nur unnötiges Gewicht. mach gerade Bike und Eqipment startklar damits morgen losgehen kann.


----------



## daniel77 (17. Juni 2011)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Statusmeldung aus Kirchzarten



Bitte morgen gleiche Zeit wiederholen, Danke.


----------



## NightRacer (17. Juni 2011)

Jozi schrieb:


> bin auch dabei, für die Ultra Distanz. mit dem Singlespeed. Bin gespannt. Bei Trans Germany 2011 funktionierte bergauf und ruter ganz gut, wenn es flach wird, dann hat SS keine Chance, aber bei über 3000 Hm sollte es nicht langweilig sein....



wow...mutig

viel spaß beim schieben auf die Farnwitte...



MichL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (17. Juni 2011)

...jetzt ist er da,...der Regen


----------



## Sunray (17. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mal eine andere Frage: Werden Trinkflaschen an den Verpflegungsstellen gereicht oder nur Becher ?


----------



## lilu24 (17. Juni 2011)

Jozi schrieb:


> bin auch dabei, für die Ultra Distanz. mit dem Singlespeed. Bin gespannt. Bei Trans Germany 2011 funktionierte bergauf und ruter ganz gut, wenn es flach wird, dann hat SS keine Chance, aber bei über 3000 Hm sollte es nicht langweilig sein....



Ohne Schaltung geht nicht...


----------



## atlas (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Da ich im Startblock 34 stehen werde,würde ich gern wissen wann der eigendliche Start für mich ist.
Kann ich pro Startblock mit 3-4 min rechnen?
Eventuell kann mir einer der "Wiederholungstäter" dazu etwas schreiben.

vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (17. Juni 2011)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Bitte morgen gleiche Zeit wiederholen, Danke.



Schick mir per PN Deine Handynummer, hab zwar Smartphone dabei, aber kein Plan ob ich dazukomm zu tippen von unterwegs, oder ob da UMTS geht.

Bin ab ca. 16 Uhr vor Ort im Hotel. Leider ist mein Scale net fertig geworden  Wenns regnet fahre ich mit dünner Regenjacke und unten kurz, evtl. Überschuhe mit Tape fixiert. Bereifung vorne X-King 2.2 RS und hinten RK 2.2 SS, aber mit Latexschlauch, so dass ich im Extremfall noch umbauen kann.

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## Haferstroh (17. Juni 2011)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann ich pro Startblock mit 3-4 min rechnen?



Weiss nimmer genau, wie der Startabstand ist, aber die Blöcke starten definitiv sehr kurz hintereinander mit einem Abstand von unter 2 min.



NightRacer schrieb:


> ...jetzt ist er da,...der Regen



Wie fasst in ganz D, nun bei uns auch. Vorhin klatschnass von der Arbeit heimgekommen. In einen Regensturm geraten. 

Auf wetteronline.de nochmals die Bestätigung: 
"Am Sonntag geht es dann mit den Temperaturen weiter bergab: Meist werden nur noch 14 bis 19 Grad gemessen. Neue schauerartige Niederschläge und kurze Gewitter mit lokalem Platzregen und Hagel suchen dann vornehmlich die Nordhälfte heim. Da in den kräftigen Gewitterschauern Sturmböen möglich sind, sind Veranstaltungen unter freien Himmel sogar abbruchgefährdet."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jozi (17. Juni 2011)

NightRacer schrieb:


> wow...mutig
> 
> viel spaß beim schieben auf die Farnwitte...
> 
> MichL



allein schiebe ich nicht!



lilu24 schrieb:


> Ohne Schaltung geht nicht...


es geht auch ohne


----------



## -PACE- (17. Juni 2011)

hier gibt es den genauesten Wetterbericht für unsere Region 
http://www.brockhaus-wetter.de/
und er ist nicht mal so schlecht:

"Am SONNTAG ist es zunächst stark bewölkt bis bedeckt. Vor allem im Stau des Schwarzwaldes gibt es noch einzelne Schauer. In der zweiten Tageshälfte wird es zunehmend sonnig. Mit Maxima bis 20°C (Freiburg) bleibt es für die Jahreszeit noch empfindlich kühl."


----------



## madmaxmatt (17. Juni 2011)

Trinkflaschen gibts laut Veranstalter (Infonummer) nur ca. 40 Flaschen für die Spitze der jeweiligen Strecke vom Sponsor Pearl Izumi. Hab selbst gefragt, damit ich nicht zum versorgen nach Timbuktu gondeln muss.

STATUSMELDUNG 23.47 Uhr: REGEN ohne Ende... damits am Sonntag nicht so staubt


----------



## NightRacer (18. Juni 2011)

Jozi schrieb:


> allein schiebe ich nicht!
> 
> 
> es geht auch ohne



na das du dort alleine schiebst hab ich nicht behauptet,
da werden so einigen die Gänge ausgehen.

und,..klar geht es auch ohne, aber ich wollte es nicht ausprobieren,
nicht mal mit ner Zweifachkurbel.
Ich glaub ich würd bestimmt 7h brauchen.

also allen die mit nem Singlespeeder auf die Strecke gehn gilt mein allergrößter Respekt. 

mfg

MichL


----------



## Jozi (18. Juni 2011)

NightRacer schrieb:


> na das du dort alleine schiebst hab ich nicht behauptet,
> da werden so einigen die Gänge ausgehen.
> 
> und,..klar geht es auch ohne, aber ich wollte es nicht ausprobieren,
> ...



danke MichL! bis dann

Mila

...Vorfreude auf das Ganze


----------



## madmaxmatt (18. Juni 2011)

Statusmeldung 14.35 Uhr, Kirchzarten: bewölkt mit ab und an Sonne. Heute morgen fiesester Wind den man sich vorstellen kann, dazu recht kalt. Strecke ist aber in gutem Zustand, hab den Start und den Schluss getestet


----------



## melm (18. Juni 2011)

Nach der aktuellen Wetterprognose hat sich meine Kleiderfrage von oben jetzt geklärt.

Aber nach der Anmeldung ist mir eben aufgefallen, dass bei den Startunterlagen gar kein Kleiderbeutel dabei war. Mein Kollege der den Power Track fährt hat aber einen bekommen. Weiss zufällig jemand ob man sich morgen früh noch nachträglich nen Beutel holen kann? 

Bin da schon drauf angewiesen, da ich morgens von Freiburg in ner warmen Jacke nach Kirchzarten radeln werde und die gerne für die Zeit des Rennens in die Kleideraufbewarung geben würde.


----------



## cännondäler__ (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo melm,
Kleiderbeutel gibt es leider nur für die Starter mit Zug-/Bustransfer, also Short-/Power- und Speedtrack. 
cännondäler


----------



## madmaxmatt (18. Juni 2011)

Statusmeldung 22:06 ... Regen und Wind.  

Jacken können gegen eine Gebühr von 5,99 EUR bei mir zu Hause (KiZa!) gelagert werden  ... *schörz*


----------



## madmaxmatt (19. Juni 2011)

Statusmeldung 06.13 Uhr: dunkle Wolken von Westen, über KiZa aber gerade nur leicht bewölkt... Straße nass, hat gut geschifft gestern abend...


Ab jetzt FULLGAZZ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (19. Juni 2011)

Eben wieder zurück vom Rennen.

In der Mitte meines Rennens war das Wetter heftig. Ein Sturm, dass ich meinte jetzt fällt gleich ein Baum auf mich und dazu Sturzregen. An der letzten Zwischenzeitnahme kurz vor der Schlussabfahrt hats die Sensomatte 2m vor mir durch einen Windstoss weggefetzt. Im immer wiederkehrenden Regen mollige 5° auf verschlammten Strecke, dazu frierende Mitfahrer teils in kurz/kurz ohne Armlinge, Weste, Regenjacke dergleichen  Auf der Ultra solls laut Stadionsprecher gehagelt haben. Abgerundet wurde das Ganze auch noch mit dem Bruch meiner Sattelstütze 500m vorm Ziel. Ist aber alles noch dran bei mir 

Ich geh jetzt erstmal Bike und einen Sack voll Klamotten waschen....

P.S. Grossen Respekt an die Frau von der Ultrastrecke mit Singlespeed-Bike


----------



## madmaxmatt (19. Juni 2011)

alter wie ging das denn heute bitte ab ...


----------



## Huugo (19. Juni 2011)

bei schönem Wetter kann jeder fahrn

aber muss dir recht geben, heut wars echt extrem!


----------



## madmaxmatt (19. Juni 2011)

habt ihr eigentlich auch die "freundliche" dame von datasport beim start vom marathon erlebt? schön unfreundlich in soo einem ton von ihr angepfiffen worden, weil wir angeblich von der falsche seite gekommen wären um uns in den startblock zu stellen ... die leute um uns herum haben alle den kopf geschüttelt, ... soll sie halt die straße absperren wenn man auf ihr nicht fahren darf (wir: "da steht aber nicht dass man da nicht fahren darf, ist doch nichts abgesperrt" sie: "das ist doch klar dass man da (auf der straße) nicht fahren darf"... wtf?? 1 min später war abgesperrt ...


----------



## lilu24 (19. Juni 2011)

War echt der Hammer das Wetter... Spaß hat es nicht gemacht, aber was solls ;-)


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Juni 2011)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich auch die "freundliche" dame von datasport beim start vom marathon erlebt? schön unfreundlich in soo einem ton von ihr angepfiffen worden, weil wir angeblich von der falsche seite gekommen wären um uns in den startblock zu stellen ... die leute um uns herum haben alle den kopf geschüttelt, ... soll sie halt die straße absperren wenn man auf ihr nicht fahren darf (wir: "da steht aber nicht dass man da nicht fahren darf, ist doch nichts abgesperrt" sie: "das ist doch klar dass man da (auf der straße) nicht fahren darf"... wtf?? 1 min später war abgesperrt ...



Wenn du bei der Nudelparty beim Schwarzwald-Marathon in Furtwangen den schmutzigen Nudelteller an die falsche Stelle abstellst, gibst von diversen Damen auch einen Satz heisse Ohren


----------



## lilu24 (19. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand Bilder oder Videos gemacht?


----------



## elrond (19. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bilder oder Videos gemacht?



Der Sportfotograf. 
Und ein älterer Herr hatte eine Helmkamera auf dem Kopf, ich bezweifle aber stark, daß man den Film anschauen - außer man erfreut sich an Regentropfen und Schlammspritzern.


----------



## lilu24 (19. Juni 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Der Sportfotograf.
> Und ein älterer Herr hatte eine Helmkamera auf dem Kopf, ich bezweifle aber stark, daß man den Film anschauen - außer man erfreut sich an Regentropfen und Schlammspritzern.



Das befürchte ich auch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svollmer (19. Juni 2011)

Bin gerade wieder nach Hause gekommen. Ich bin zum ersten Mal den Ultra gefahren und habe mir gleich das richtige Wetter dafür ausgesucht. 

Teilweise war es wirklich heftig, 5 Grad, starker Wind und Regen. An ein paar Stellen lagen noch Reste von Schnee/Hagel. Zumindest bin ich froh, nicht in kurz/kurz unterwegs gewesen zu sein, diejenigen müssen sich ja alles abgefroren haben. Dumm nur, dass ich die Überschuhe im Auto gelassen habe, weil ich dachte, sie nicht zu gebrauchen. So kann man sich täuschen ...

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es sooo schlammig war. Da wären andere Reifen besser gewesen, teilweise bin ich ganz schön gerutscht.

Was aber wirklich klasse war: Die Zuschauer, die sich bei dem Mistwetter an die Strecke gestellt haben. Und die vielen freundlichen freiwilligen Helfer - besonders an den Verpflegungsstellen. Die warmen Getränke (Brühe, Tee, Iso) haben mir echt geholfen.


----------



## elrond (19. Juni 2011)

svollmer schrieb:


> Bin gerade wieder nach Hause gekommen. Ich bin zum ersten Mal den Ultra gefahren und habe mir gleich das richtige Wetter dafür ausgesucht.
> 
> Teilweise war es wirklich heftig, 5 Grad, starker Wind und Regen. An ein paar Stellen lagen noch Reste von Schnee/Hagel. Zumindest bin ich froh, nicht in kurz/kurz unterwegs gewesen zu sein, diejenigen müssen sich ja alles abgefroren haben. Dumm nur, dass ich die Überschuhe im Auto gelassen habe, weil ich dachte, sie nicht zu gebrauchen. So kann man sich täuschen ...
> 
> ...



Yepp, die Helfer und Zuschauer sind einfach große Klasse! Wieder das absolute Highlight die Stimmung an the Wall in Aftersteig! Gänsehaut pur, da kriegt man ne kleine Vorstellung davon wie es für einen RR Profi ist wenn er L'Alpe d'Huez hochfährt. Auf die Armlinge hätte ich auch nicht verzichten wollen, auf die Knielinge schon eher, die Überschuhe haben nichts gebracht, die sind vollgelaufen was auf Dauer auch nicht sehr angenehm war.  Und ja, die Brühe war göttlich, noch nie so etwas Gutes gehabt.


----------



## svollmer (19. Juni 2011)

Weiß jemand, wie steil die "Alpe de Fidlebrugg" ist? Bei meinem GPS hat leider zwischenzeitlich die Höhenmessung gesponnen, daher habe ich keine Höhenangaben von diesem Abschnitt.


----------



## powderJO (19. Juni 2011)

auch zurÃ¼ck. das erste mal kirchzarten, das erste mal die ultra und dann gleich das volle programm. aber schÃ¶n war's trotzdem â irgendwie. 

respekt an alle helfer und zuschauer, die auch im eis-hagel-sturm und dauerschutt die stellung gehalten haben.


----------



## lilu24 (19. Juni 2011)

svollmer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie steil die "Alpe de Fidlebrugg" ist? Bei meinem GPS hat leider zwischenzeitlich die Höhenmessung gesponnen, daher habe ich keine Höhenangaben von diesem Abschnitt.



Ich hab zwar auch nicht immer drauf geschaut aber so um die 12 bis 14 Prozent habe ich gesehen.


----------



## elrond (19. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar auch nicht immer drauf geschaut aber so um die 12 bis 14 Prozent habe ich gesehen.



Da stimmt was mit der Messung nicht.  12-14% auf der Straße fühlen sich anders an, ganz anders. Das Ding hat gut und gerne irgendwas zwischen 20-30%. 
Da geht nur hervor, daß es das steilste Stück des Rennens ist:
http://www.sportalis.de/artikel/black-forest-ultra-bike-marathon.html 
also ich bleib dabei, das Ding hat 25+X %
Da steht was von 20%:
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/moun...tra-bike-zur-erfolgsgeschichte--46463909.html
ich gehe hier aber vom Durchschnitt aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Auch bei mir wars das erste mal.Lief bis auf das Wetter ganz gut.Ich hatte mir dieses Event aber anders vorgestellt.Fragt mich nicht wie-aber halt mehr mega.

Wobei,Hut ab vor den Zuschauern und den Helfern(besonderen Dank an die 2 Jungs am ersten Tisch der letzten Verpflegungsstelle,die waren echt motiviert und auf Zack ) .

Weiß jemand wie es dem verunglücktem Biker geht,welcher auf der letzten Abfahrt sehr schwer stürzte (incl. Rettungsheli) ?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## corfrimor (19. Juni 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> [...]Auf der Ultra solls laut Stadionsprecher gehagelt haben.[...]



Leider nicht nur auf der Ultra ... Uns hat's beim Raimartihof auch auf der Marathon-Strecke mit Hagel erwischt. War alles in allem eine recht erfrischende Angelegenheit heute


----------



## svollmer (19. Juni 2011)

Der Streckensprecher an der Verpflegung in Todtnau hatte auch Humor: Da steht man - klatschnass und frierend - und zur Aufmunterung sagt er, dass die schnellsten schon im Ziel sind und eine heiße Dusche hatten...


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Juni 2011)

Frage noch rein zur Info: Mein Tacho zeigt fast genau 80km an. 2009/2010 hatte ich noch 78km gemessen. In der diesjährigen Ausschreibung stand sogar nur 76,5km. Ergo müsste sie wohl klein bisschen länger gewesen sein...wüsste aber nicht wo  Oder mein Tacho ist nicht genau eingestellt.
Mein HAC4 hat auch wegen dem Matsch gestreikt, weil sich der dünnflüssige sandige Matsch in den Tasten verkeilt hat. Somit fehlen mir noch die genauen Höhenmeter. Was habt ihr gemessen? 2009/2010 warens bei mir 2100hm.


----------



## atlas (19. Juni 2011)

Stimmt,  

und ich hab die Dusche genossen.  

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## cännondäler__ (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mich unterwegs mehrfach beglückwünscht "nur" den Speedtrack gefahren zu sein. Außer einem kurzen Schauer kurz vor Todtnau war es recht trocken. Eine Schlammpackung von unten gab es natürlich trotzdem und ich bin bergab defensiver gefahren als gewohnt. 
Ich hoffe der gestürzte Fahrer, der auf der letzten Abfahrt mit dem Heli geholt wurde, ist auf dem Weg der Besserung.
Die Überschuhe waren Gold wert und so etwas fehlte mir sowieso noch für die wärmeren (?) Tage.
cännondäler


----------



## atlas (19. Juni 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Frage noch rein zur Info: Mein Tacho zeigt fast genau 80km an. 2009/2010 hatte ich noch 78km gemessen. In der diesjährigen Ausschreibung stand sogar nur 76,5km. Ergo müsste sie wohl klein bisschen länger gewesen sein...wüsste aber nicht wo  Oder mein Tacho ist nicht genau eingestellt.
> Mein HAC4 hat auch wegen dem Matsch gestreikt, weil sich der dünnflüssige sandige Matsch in den Tasten verkeilt hat. Somit fehlen mir noch die genauen Höhenmeter. Was habt ihr gemessen? 2009/2010 warens bei mir 2100hm.




Bei mir waren es 81.25 km und 2260hm.

Atlas


----------



## corfrimor (19. Juni 2011)

Mein Polar hat fast genau dieselben Daten ausgespuckt.


----------



## MasterMito (19. Juni 2011)

So, auch zurück.

Das erste mal und es war bombastisch. Hatte in Hinterzarten beim Vollgas geben nen Chainsuck... Ordentlich das Knie verdreht. Danach ins Ziel geschlichen. 
War aber echt MEGA. Großes Lob an alle Helfer! Service vom Allerfeinsten. 
Wetter war heftig. Dachte nicht das es so schlimm wird. Teilweise ist man derbe tief eingesunken.


----------



## mauntzy (19. Juni 2011)

Ich war kurz unterwegs, ohne Überschuhe und mit 2x RaRa. Immerhin die Reifenwahl war richtig. Start nachdem die letzten Blöcke gleichzeitig losfuhren, verschlafen und als Letzter auf die Marathon-Strecke. Dann gut unterwegs, Füße nass, Hände steif gefroren und mit "beschichteter Brille" schön die Abfahrten runter. Beine gingen aber super. Am vorletzten Berg dann Kette gerissen - ohne Kette bis zum Zielbereich gerollt und noch mehr als eine Stunde rumgezittert. Hätte mir die Premiere anders vorgestellt.
Super fand ich, dass alle fair Platz gemacht haben und den Event als solches. Nur die Verpflegung (Essen) hinkt im Vergleich zu ähnlichen Rennen hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hann0r (20. Juni 2011)

Auch zurück... ok, schon was länger, aber hab den Thread grad erst entdeckt  
bin heuer zum 2. Mal die Marathondistanz mitgefahren, wollte eigtl. meine letzjährige Zeit unterbieten, was mir leider nicht gelungen ist. Maßgeblich dazu beigetragen haben wohl die Wadenkrämpfe die mich ab dem Ortseingang von Titisee treu begleitet haben... selten sowas ätzendes erlebt. War wohl eine Kombination diverser negativer Einflüsse, Krankheit letzte Woche, seltsame Ernährung vor und während dem Rennen und vermutlich nicht zuletzt die Kälte... nun gut, ich hoffe ich lern daraus fürs nächste Mal.
Alles in Allem bin ich froh unter den gegebenen Umständen durchgekommen zu sein.


----------



## Jozi (20. Juni 2011)

überlebt.


----------



## lilu24 (20. Juni 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Mein Polar hat fast genau dieselben Daten ausgespuckt.



Meiner auch... Waren auf jeden Fall mehr als 77km und 2000hm


----------



## chantre72 (20. Juni 2011)

So! Bin auch wieder im warmen Büro angekommen. Scheinbar hab ich bei der Veranstaltung kein Wetterglück. Letztes Jahr kalt und falsche Klamotten und dieses Jahr.... Wenigstens korrekt gekleidet 

Hoffentlich geht's dem gestürzten Biker wieder besser. Sah nicht gut aus.


----------



## papalooser (20. Juni 2011)

Hier auch schon die ersten Berichte online:
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ultra-bike-marathon-zwischen-kaeltestarre-und-siegeseuphorie

Das Wetter war wirklich grenzwertig, absolut Ultra.
Regen, Wind, Schlamm und Kälte, dann fiel noch der Tacho aus.

Das war mit Abstand mein extremstes Rennen,
hat aber auch etwa positives.
Nachdem ich das überstanden habe werden andere Events wohl um so leichter machbar sei. 
Ab jetzt kanns nur noch besser werden.


----------



## tobias-fire (20. Juni 2011)

Es war richtig geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bin den Short Track gefahren, das Wetter war heftig aber war eine schöne Schlammschlacht. Bei mir ist auch direkt beim Start die Batterie vom Tacho ausgegangen. War aber ein geiles Erlebnis und werde es auf jeden Fall wiederholen.


----------



## Riderman (20. Juni 2011)

FränkyG schrieb:


> Regen schon, aber nicht geschüttet wie aus Kübel
> Das verträgt die Strecke gut.


----------



## goopher (20. Juni 2011)

überlebt.. 

Aftersteg hat 26 %


----------



## atlas (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Mal ne Fräge,war die Kleiderwahl von einigen Bikern nur sehr gewagt,ich meine kurz/kurz ohne Armlinge und teilweise ohne Handschuhe,oder bin ich nur so ein Weichei ?
Ich hab sorgar einige mit normalem T-schirt und Turnschuhen gesehen. 

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hann0r (20. Juni 2011)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mal ne Fräge,war die Kleiderwahl von einigen Bikern nur sehr gewagt,ich meine kurz/kurz ohne Armlinge und teilweise ohne Handschuhe,oder bin ich nur so ein Weichei ?
> Ich hab sorgar einige mit normalem T-schirt und Turnschuhen gesehen.
> ...



Hatte Anfangs auch kurz/kurz an, allerdings meine Regenjacke dabei, die ich dann beim ersten kräftigen Schauer auch an- und später nicht mehr ausgezogen hab. Um irgendwas warmes um die Füße/Schenkel wäre ich im späteren Rennverlauf froh gewesen, beim Anstieg zum Hinterwaldkopf hab ich aber auch noch alle belächelt die "dick eingepackt" (lang/lang) waren. So kanns gehen 

Gänzlich kurz/kurz muss schon grenzwertig gewesen sein. Oder ohne Brille


----------



## corfrimor (20. Juni 2011)

Kurz-Kurz ohne Armlinge war bei dem Wetter schon ziemlich gewagt.

Ohne oder mit kurzen Handschuhen bei ~12° C unten im Tal loszufahren, wenn man weiß, daß man bis auf fast 1.200m Meereshöhe kommt, ist unerfahren oder etwas doof (genauso wie im Baumwollshirt an 'nem Marathon teilzunehmen). Auch ohne Windstopper loszufahren ist beknackt 

Es sind übrigens gar nicht nur die reinen Hobbyfahrer ohne größere Ambitionen, die solche Fehler machen. Im Gegenteil, die fahren oft mit Rucksack und Regenjacke. Ich hab' gestern auch so manchen Top-50-Aspiranten gesehen, der viel zu luftig angezogen war (einen kurz-kurz ohne Armlinge, Windstopper und Handschuhe - dafür mit 'nem schicken gelben Armband ) Mußten einige aussteigen.

Ich selbst war kurz-kurz mit Armlingen, Windstopper, langen Handschuhen und dünnem Mützchen unterm Helm unterwegs, allerdings nur auf der Marathondistanz. Wäre ich auf die Ultra-Strecke gegangen, hätte ich 'nen Rucksack mit Regenjacke und evtl. sogar Langarmtrikot mitgenommen.


----------



## MasterMito (20. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte alles an was ich dabei hatte.
Und trotzdem gefroren. Beinline hätte ich aber nicht gebraucht. Bei dem Kübelregen war irgendwann die Regenjacke durchgesifft. 

Das Startgeschenk hat mich gerettet, Die Füße haben zum Glück nie gefroren!

Was der Hammer war, das nach Hinterzarten bei dem Anstieg einem der Speed Track Leuten ist die Felge gebrochen und der Arme ist Tubeless gefahren. Hat kurz geschaut und is weitergefahren. Der Bursche war dann schneller als ich.


----------



## goopher (20. Juni 2011)

MasterMito schrieb:


> Was der Hammer war, das nach Hinterzarten bei dem Anstieg einem der Speed Track Leuten ist die Felge gebrochen und der Arme ist Tubeless gefahren. Hat kurz geschaut und is weitergefahren. Der Bursche war dann schneller als ich.



Wie kann man dann bei ner gebrochenen Felge tubeless weiterfahren ?????


----------



## dinamo79 (20. Juni 2011)

tobias-fire schrieb:


> Es war richtig geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bin den Short Track gefahren, *das Wetter war heftig* aber war eine schöne Schlammschlacht. Bei mir ist auch direkt beim Start die Batterie vom Tacho ausgegangen. War aber ein geiles Erlebnis und werde es auf jeden Fall wiederholen.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/920564


 
Naja, wir "Short Track'ler" hatten noch richtig "Glück" mit dem Wetter, beim Start in Hinterzarten brach sogar die Sonne etwas durch ... wenn ich da von Hagelschauern und <5°C der anderen Tracks höre, können wir noch echt froh sein.

Aber es war absolut eine matschige Angelegenheit, im Vergleich dazu war letztes Jahr ja noch angenehm!


----------



## Scheinberg (20. Juni 2011)

Ohne Worte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blaubart (20. Juni 2011)

Hi,

hab die Ultra Distanz überlebt. Echt übel. Aber heute lach ich wieder drüber.

Sagt mal, was für Reifen hattet Ihr drauf, was wäre das Optimum gewesen?

Ich hatte Michelins Nobby Nic in 2.1 breite vorn und hinten drauf. Hatte den Eindruck dass der Rollwiederstand sehr hoch war, vielleicht dünnere bei sochen Bedingungen? Was denkt Ihr?

Am Ende (die letzten 15km) konnte ich das kleinste Kettenblatt meiner XT Kurbel nicht mehr nutzen, weil es die Kette immer hochgezogen hat. Ist das ein Shimano Problem oder ging das allen so? Shimano hat da ja einen Plastikring dran.

Gruss Blaubart (gestern Dreckbart)


----------



## Scheinberg (20. Juni 2011)

@Blaubart

Hatte die Conti RaceKing 2,2 drauf. Wenn es nicht alzu nass war gingen die dinnger überraschend gut. Wenn es bergauf zu matschig wurde sind sie aber durchgerutscht.
Von dem Fahrgefühl bergab ganz zu schweigen .

Der XTR 2-Fach Umwerfer hat keine Probleme gemacht. Konnte aber zeitweise auch nicht Schalten da die Hände eingefroren sind 

Bei mir war eher das Problem das das Schaltwerk gesponnen hat.

PS: Gab es jemanden der bei diesen Bediegungen mit seinen Reifen zufrieden war, wenn ja welche???


----------



## Luke.HdR (20. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein Abbrecher-Bericht:
Nach erfolgreicher Teilnahme 2009 hatte ich dieses Jahr auf der Ultra Strecke großes Pech. Die Abfahrten bei <5° (selber gemessen) und Hagel waren zwar schmerzhaft (fühlte sich an wie lauter Nadelstiche in den Beinen), die Füße in den unter Wasser stehenden Schuhen waren beim zwangsweisen Schieben taub vor Kälte und der Gegenwind am Titisee erbarmungslos. Zum Aufgeben gezwungen hat mich dann aber leider ein Defekt: Nach matschbedingtem dauerndem Chainsuck auf dem kleinen Blatt riss die Spannfeder (?) zum Schaltwerkskäfig und die Kette hing schlaff runter und verdrehte sich mehrfach. Musste dann nach Bernau ein paar Kilometer schieben (bergauf), rollern (im flachen) und rollen (bergab).
Dort war nicht nur am Werkstatt-Service viel los, sondern auch in der beheizten Hütte war es rappelvoll von durchgefrorenen Bikern. Wir wurden dann nach einer Stunde oder so mit einem Reisebus nach Kirchzarten gefahren und die Räder kamen auf einem großen Lastwagen dorthin. Großes Lob an die netten Helfer von Feuerwehr und Rot Kreuz!
Wenn man Datasport glauben darf, haben auf der Ultra Strecke fast ein fünftel der Teilnehmer (>150) abgebrochen. Sehr viele schon in Titisee.
Ohne Ärmlinge und Regenjacke mit zu fahren, halte ich aber schon für fahrlässig, angesichts der großen Höhe der Strecke.


----------



## atlas (20. Juni 2011)

Blaubart schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab die Ultra Distanz überlebt. Echt übel. Aber heute lach ich wieder drüber.
> 
> ...



Hallo

Ich hab vorn und hi.den RaceKing in 2.2 drauf gehabt,war für die Strecke mehr als ausreichend.In dem rel.feinen Profil bleibt nicht so viel Matsch hängen und dir fliegt weniger in die Fre..e . 

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Scheinberg (20. Juni 2011)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hab vorn und hi.den RaceKing in 2.2 drauf gehabt,war für die Strecke mehr als ausreichend.In dem rel.feinen Profil bleibt nicht so viel Matsch hängen und dir fliegt weniger in die Fre..e .
> 
> ...


 
Also im vergleich zu anderen fand ich das die Dinger deutlich mehr gesprizt haben

oder war ich so viel schneller . . . .


----------



## corfrimor (20. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte auch Race King's in 2.2 drauf. Die haben super funktioniert. Bergauf und im Flachen rollen die spitzenmäßig und bergab muß man bei solchen Bedingungen sowieso einfach aufpassen und im Zweifel halt etwas früher bremsen als sonst.

Auch gut wäre sicherlich die Kombination Rocket Ron / Racing Ralph gewesen.


----------



## Blaubart (20. Juni 2011)

Hann0r schrieb:


> Gänzlich kurz/kurz muss schon grenzwertig gewesen sein. Oder ohne Brille



Ja, Brille hatte ich mit. Nachdem ich allerdings auf den Abfahrten überhaupt nix mehr gesehen habe, war sie in der Tasche. Musste halt mal bisschen die Augen zusammenkneifen ;-) Ging auch.

Letztes Jahr bin ich den Marathon gefahren, dieses Jahr den Ultra. Ich fand die Ultrastrecke viel weicher. Kleinere Wege und mehr Wiese und so. 

Blaubart


----------



## JensL (20. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich bin auch die Ultra gefahren und fand es stellenweise schon eine ordentliche Schinderei. Glücklicherweise hatte ich keine Materialprobleme und die letzte Abfahrt im Sonnenschein runterzubrettern war dann schon richtig geil!!!

Reifenmässig fahre ich seit Jahren die Specialized Fast Track mit Milch auf technisch recht einfachen Strecken. Die gingen auch bei den Bedingungen super. Nur viel nasser oder steiniger hätte es nicht sein dürfen.

Heute abend geht's ans rad putzen 

VG
JensL


----------



## MTB-Biker80 (20. Juni 2011)

tobias-fire schrieb:


> Es war richtig geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bin den Short Track gefahren, das Wetter war heftig aber war eine schöne Schlammschlacht. Bei mir ist auch direkt beim Start die Batterie vom Tacho ausgegangen. War aber ein geiles Erlebnis und werde es auf jeden Fall wiederholen.




Hast Du dein Bike etwa schon etwas abgespritzt? das sieht so sauber aus 
An meinem Bike hat man so gar nichts mehr erkennen können


----------



## c_sickinger (20. Juni 2011)

Weiß jemand, wie es dem Biker geht, der so ziemlich am Ende der Strecke (vorletzter Downhill) bei der Abfahrt schwer gestürzt war? Sah ziemlich übel aus beim Vorbeifahren. Gute Besserung jedenfalls...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Biker80 (20. Juni 2011)

So, ich möchte allen die das Ziel erreicht haben, egal ob Short Track, Marathon, Speed, Power oder Ultra´s meinen großen Respekt aussprechen!
Die Wetterverhältnisse waren ja echt unter aller Sau!!!
Die Leute die mich belächelt hatten, weil ich am Start mit Langer Hose, Überschuhe, Langarmtrikot und meiner Winterjacke da stand und selbst nur K/K getragen hatten und deshalb sehr gefroren und somit ausgeschieden sind, tun mir ehrlichgesagt überhaupt nicht leid. Ich denke alle sollten so viel Erfahrung mit sich gebracht haben um diese Situation einschätzen zu können.

Ich persönlich muss dazu sagen, dass dies in 7 Jahren MTB Erfahrung und der 4. Teilnahme beim Black-Forest, meine durchaus schlimmste Tour war, die ich bis Dato gefahren bin.
Wie schon erwähnt, Klamotten blieben an, meine Brille hatte ich schon nach 5 km in die Jackentasche gesteckt. Nach 10 km war ich schon so Nass, dass ich über meine Jacke sehr froh war als es wieder Berg ab ging. Beim trinken knirschte es nur so zwischen den Zähnen, wie auch beim Kauen des Riegels.

Ich hoffe, dass die Stürzte und die Verletzungen schlimmer aussahen als sie waren.
Meinen großen Respekt gehört dem Fahrer, der mit eingebundenem Arm durch das Ziel eingefahren kam! Hut ab, das nenne ich Kampfgeist!!!

Ich hoffe das wir uns nächstes Jahr wieder alle so zahlreich in Kirchzarten treffen und bei hoffentlich besserem Wetter das Ganze noch einmal in Angriff nehmen können!!!

Gruß Tom[FONT="][/FONT]


----------



## Vinc-Black (20. Juni 2011)

Leute Leute, das war schon ne krasse Sache!! 
Bin auch die Ultra-Distanz gefahren und habe mir zwischenzeitlich doch gut einen abgefrohren. Nasse Füße sind ja nicht so schlimm aber wenn die Finger so kalt sind das man fast nicht mehr schalten kann, dann ist das schon bedenklich. Den Arsch hat mir die Regenjacke gerettet die ich zum Glück doch mitgenommen hatte. Die ersten 3 std. waren echt der Wahnsinn! Das war ne grenzwertige Sache für Fahrer und Material! 

Aber im Ziel denkt man sich dann doch: Alter Schwede war das ein geiles Rennen!! 

p.s: zu den Reifen, bin auch RaceKing in 2.2 gefahren und das war vollkommen ausreichend für die Strecke


----------



## Riderman (20. Juni 2011)

an die Ultras, was mich interessieren würde, wann & wo es gehagelt hat ? 

Mein Füsse hatte ich in Frischhaltefolie eingepackt und Socken drüber, und rein in die Schuhe. mit anderen Worten, nass aber dafür warm.
Wer im Schwarzwald bzw. ähnlicher Höhe keine Armlinge und Weste dabei hat, dem ist nicht zu helfen oder wird dem AEG - Prinzip folgen , Aus Erfahrung Gut.

RocketRon in 2.25 - waren sehr ok, einzig am Erlenbruck hatten sie mal kurz durchgedreht. OK, am Kaiserberg zur Hütte hoch war ich am schieben.


----------



## Grisu_HD (20. Juni 2011)

Wat ne schöne Schlammschlacht! Nach der Hälfte war zwar mein kleines Ritzel so zugesetzt das nix mehr ging, aber nach behälfsmäßigem spülen mit der Trinkflasche gings wieder


----------



## svollmer (20. Juni 2011)

Blaubart schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was für Reifen hattet Ihr drauf, was wäre das Optimum gewesen?


Ich war mit Maxxis CrossMark hinten und Monorail vorne unterwegs. Die sind auf feuchtem, aber recht harten Boden super, aber im Schlamm hätte ich vorne lieber den Advantage montieren sollen.



Blaubart schrieb:


> Am Ende (die letzten 15km) konnte ich das kleinste Kettenblatt meiner XT Kurbel nicht mehr nutzen, weil es die Kette immer hochgezogen hat. Ist das ein Shimano Problem oder ging das allen so? Shimano hat da ja einen Plastikring dran.


Das Problem hatte ich so ähnlich auch, allerdings auch auf dem mittleren Blatt. Schaltwerk und Umwerfer haben aber problemlos funktioniert. Allerdings klang der Antrieb im kleinsten Gang etwa wie eine rostige Kaffeemühle.


----------



## Haferstroh (20. Juni 2011)

Wetter war schon krass, aber Streckenbeschaffenheiten gab es schon weitaus Schlimmeres. Strecken, auf denen der Matsch dafür sorgte, dass sich das Hinterrad nicht mehr drehte und das Rad ca. 2 Kilo mehr wog zum Beispiel. Die massentaugliche Micky Maus-Strecke des Ultras sei dank. Das Gespritze war wenigstens recht dünnflüssig und klebte nicht wie Pattex!!

Die allgemeinen Zeiten sind ja ganz schön in den Keller gesackt. Mich hat es schon gegen Ende gewurmt, dass ich 15min. über meiner 2009er Zeit war und wägte mich erst irgendwo im Mittelfeld. Aber der anschliessende Blick in den Ergebniscomputer im Ziel liess meine Stimmung deutlich aufhellen


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (20. Juni 2011)

Probleme mit der Schaltung..., was ist das??? Mein Grinsen während des Rennens wurde mit zunehmender Renndauer immer breiter!!! Ich sag nur "Rohloff Speedhub"... Nach 14Jahren XTR fahr ich sie seit 1,5Jahren mittlerweile an beiden MTB`s und habe das noch keine Sekunde bereut!!!

zu den Reifen, meine Kombi ist VR: Michelin Wild Grip`R in 2.10, HR: Michelin Wild Race`R 2011 in 2.10...


----------



## MasterMito (20. Juni 2011)

goopher schrieb:


> Wie kann man dann bei ner gebrochenen Felge tubeless weiterfahren ?????



Sie ist nicht entzwei gebrochen sondern so das halt die Luft nicht drinbleibt. Einer hat geschrien "Brauchste einen Schlauch", da hat er zurückgebrüllt, nee, Felge gebrochen und ist dann ohne Luft im Reifen weitergeklettert. Und das schneller als ich.

Zum Schluss war die Schaltung quasi unschaltbar duch den ganzen Schlamm.
Mal schauen wie ich das sauber bekomme.


----------



## Blaubart (20. Juni 2011)

mtb-rennsteig schrieb:


> Probleme mit der Schaltung..., was ist das??? Mein Grinsen während des Rennens wurde mit zunehmender Renndauer immer breiter!!! Ich sag nur "Rohloff Speedhub"... Nach 14Jahren XTR fahr ich sie seit 1,5Jahren mittlerweile an beiden MTB`s und habe das noch keine Sekunde bereut!!!
> 
> zu den Reifen, meine Kombi ist VR: Michelin Wild Grip`R in 2.10, HR: Michelin Wild Race`R 2011 in 2.10...



Ja, mit Rohloff habe ich auch ein paar Leute gesehen. Bisschen neidisch gewesen. Das war da wahrscheinlich das beste zum schalten.

Blaubart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rocky (20. Juni 2011)

Ich bin den Marathon gefahren und muss auch sagen das es der absolute Hammer war.Wetter extrem und doch habe ich mich zum Vorjahr um 15min verbessert.
ich wolte ja so schnell wie möglich im Ziel sein,wegen der scheiß Kälte.
Ich ziehe vor allen den Hut die das durchgestanden haben.Hoffentlich wird es nächstes Jahr besser.
Und ich wünsche dem Biker,an dem ich auch vorbei gefahren bin,was übel aussah,alles gute und hoffe das es nur schlimm aussah.Gute Besserung von mir.


----------



## Blaubart (20. Juni 2011)

Blaubart schrieb:


> Am Ende (die letzten 15km) konnte ich das kleinste Kettenblatt meiner XT Kurbel nicht mehr nutzen, weil es die Kette immer hochgezogen hat. Ist das ein Shimano Problem oder ging das allen so? Shimano hat da ja einen Plastikring dran.
> 
> Gruss Blaubart (gestern Dreckbart)



Habe gerade das Rad gereiningt und gesehen, dass das kleine Kettenblatt verbogen war. Ein Zahn war auch ab. War wohl bisschen viel. Passiert.

Gruss
Blaubart


----------



## keroson (20. Juni 2011)

An alle die mit Durchgefahren sind, ganz großen Respekt. Ich bin Am Sonntag Mittag über den Feldberg gefahren und hab nur noch die "Schneereste" vom Hagel gesehen.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (20. Juni 2011)

Jo war geil, zwar nur 77 km, aber affengeil. So ein 20 Grad Schönwetter Marathon kann man doch alle Nase lang haben. Das am Sonntag, da wartet man wieder 15 Jahre drauf


----------



## corfrimor (20. Juni 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Jo war geil, zwar nur 77 km, aber affengeil. So ein 20 Grad Schönwetter Marathon kann man doch alle Nase lang haben. Das am Sonntag, da wartet man wieder 15 Jahre drauf



Letzteres will ich schwer hoffen!


----------



## Spenglerextrem (21. Juni 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Jo war geil, zwar nur 77 km, aber affengeil. So ein 20 Grad Schönwetter Marathon kann man doch alle Nase lang haben. Das am Sonntag, da wartet man wieder 15 Jahre drauf



Im statistischen Mittel ja, praktisch warens in letzter Zeit entweder 10 Grad und nasskalt oder 30 Grad und staubtrocken.

Die Kurzstrecke war auf jeden Fall gut auszuhalten, die Stimmung an der Strecke top, meine Wunschzeit habe ich erreicht und im Ziel gabs sogar noch Sonne. 

Nächstes Jahr wieder. Dann aber die Marathondistanz und bei besserem Wetter.

Spenglerextrem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomic66 (21. Juni 2011)

Trotz des Wetters ein HAMMER Rennen. Die Stimmung bei den Zuschauern und Helfer einfach TOP. Ebenso die Stimmung auf der Strecke unter den Fahrern. Zeit im Vergleich zum letzten Start um 17 Minuten verbessert. 

Nächstes Jahr wieder, dann zum 6. Mal. 

Gruß
Ben


----------



## tobias-fire (21. Juni 2011)

Habe das erste mal mitgemacht und hatte so ziemlich alles was man haben kann. Beim Startschuss in Hinterzarten ist mir der Tacho verreckt. Batterie leer, wie soll es auch anders sein. Beim Anstieg ist mir zweimal die Kette runtergesprungen und als bei Kilometer 30 die Abfahrt anfing hatte ich einen Krampf in beiden Oberschenkeln (hatte ich vorher noch nie gehabt, völlig neues Gefühl). Bin dann nur noch ins Ziel gerollt. Muss wohl nächstes mal mehr tranieren. Bin aber auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.


----------



## nrg (21. Juni 2011)

War auch mein erstes Mal in Kirchzarten, tolles Erebnis! 
War mit RaRa 2.25 hinten  und NN 2.25 vorne unterwegs und hatte keine Probleme, ebensowenig mit der Schaltung(XT). Dürfte jedoch auch daran liegen dass ich nur den Short Track gefahren bin. Dennoch waren ich und mein Rad eher mehr verschlammt als manch andere... Die Strecke war natürlich auch ziemlich hinüber weil ich als Neuling recht weit hinten starten musste, aber nächstes Jahr ist das anders 

Auf jeden Fall eine super Veranstaltung die sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat! Hut ab vor denen, die die längeren Strecken gefahren sind! In Hinterzarten am ShortTrackStart sind die bereits so nass und verschlammt vorbei....


----------



## DerAlex (21. Juni 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Eben wieder zurück vom Rennen.
> 
> In der Mitte meines Rennens war das Wetter heftig. Ein Sturm, dass ich meinte jetzt fällt gleich ein Baum auf mich und dazu Sturzregen. An der letzten Zwischenzeitnahme kurz vor der Schlussabfahrt hats die Sensomatte 2m vor mir durch einen Windstoss weggefetzt. Im immer wiederkehrenden Regen mollige 5° auf verschlammten Strecke, dazu frierende Mitfahrer teils in kurz/kurz ohne Armlinge, Weste, Regenjacke dergleichen  Auf der Ultra solls laut Stadionsprecher gehagelt haben. Abgerundet wurde das Ganze auch noch mit dem Bruch meiner Sattelstütze 500m vorm Ziel. Ist aber alles noch dran bei mir
> 
> ...



Da war ne Frau auf der Ultrastrecke mit Singlespeed unterwegs? 
Äh, ich bin auch mit Singlespeed die Ultra gefahren, bin aber definitiv männlich. Es war deutlich härter als vor 9 Jahren, wo ich schonmal eingängig die lange Strecke gefahren bin. Immerhin, Schaltungsprobleme hatte ich keine. Weiss jemand, wer die Frau war? Würde mich schon interessieren. 
Ich war Startnummer 872, weißes Rad, weiße Gabel (also vor dem Matschbad).


----------



## Blaubart (21. Juni 2011)

DerAlex schrieb:


> Da war ne Frau auf der Ultrastrecke mit Singlespeed unterwegs?
> Äh, ich bin auch mit Singlespeed die Ultra gefahren, bin aber definitiv männlich. Es war deutlich härter als vor 9 Jahren, wo ich schonmal eingängig die lange Strecke gefahren bin. Immerhin, Schaltungsprobleme hatte ich keine. Weiss jemand, wer die Frau war? Würde mich schon interessieren.
> Ich war Startnummer 872, weißes Rad, weiße Gabel (also vor dem Matschbad).



Was hast Du für eine Übersetzung gehabt?

Bei so was denk ich ich träum. Mir würde sowas die Schulter vom Radtragen wehtun...

Respektvoll
Blaubart


----------



## atlas (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Also das ist doch ne Frechheit,ich hab mir grad meine Fotos bei Sportfotograph angeschaut: -

Da bin ich ja überall total dreckig drauf.

Und die soll ich kaufen -niemals. 

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Juni 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> So ein 20 Grad Schönwetter Marathon kann man doch alle Nase lang haben. Das am Sonntag, da wartet man wieder 15 Jahre drauf



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben!!!  

Wäre das ein Alpen-Marathon gewesen, wäre das Ding bestimmt abgeblasen worden, so wie beim Grand Raid Cristalp vor einigen Jahren im Schneegestöber mitten im August.


----------



## mtb-rider87 (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

es war einfach ne tolle Veranstaltung...!
Nächstes Jahr werd ich auf jeden Fall wieder am Start stehen(hoffentlich bei etwas besserem Wetter)!

Vielen Dank für die tolle Organisation!


----------



## oschmitt86 (21. Juni 2011)

Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen.
Das war ein Megaerlebnis. Hoffentlich gehts dem Biker besser'
Wir werden definitiv nochmal kommen, dann aber mit Schneeschuhen und Skianzug.
Ach ja, Spikes müssen auch mit


----------



## DerAlex (22. Juni 2011)

Blaubart schrieb:


> Was hast Du für eine Übersetzung gehabt?
> 
> Bei so was denk ich ich träum. Mir würde sowas die Schulter vom Radtragen wehtun...
> 
> ...



Meine Übersetzung war 35:18. Stell Dir einfach vor, Du könntest nur das große Blatt benutzen, dann hättest Du schon ne Vorstellung. 35:18 ist fast 2:1 (das 36er Kettenblatt, das ich eigentlich wollte, war nicht auf Lager) und entspricht damit etwa 42:21. 

Getragen habe ich mein Rad genau null mal, denn das hätte auch keinen Sinn gemacht. Allerdings habe ich ca. 4-5 mal geschoben, weil es bei der Streckenlänge keinen Sinn macht, ab gewissen Steigungsprozenten zu fahren. Einerseits, weil man auch beim Schieben nicht so viel langsamer ist und andererseits ist die Kraft halt endlich. Den Aftersteg bin ich gefahren, war aber grenzwertig. 
Wer war sonst noch eingängig unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinamo79 (22. Juni 2011)

DerAlex schrieb:


> Meine Übersetzung war 35:18. Stell Dir einfach vor, Du könntest nur das große Blatt benutzen, dann hättest Du schon ne Vorstellung. 35:18 ist fast 2:1 (das 36er Kettenblatt, das ich eigentlich wollte, war nicht auf Lager) und entspricht damit etwa 42:21.
> 
> Getragen habe ich mein Rad genau null mal, denn das hätte auch keinen Sinn gemacht. Allerdings habe ich ca. 4-5 mal geschoben, weil es bei der Streckenlänge keinen Sinn macht, ab gewissen Steigungsprozenten zu fahren. Einerseits, weil man auch beim Schieben nicht so viel langsamer ist und andererseits ist die Kraft halt endlich. Den Aftersteg bin ich gefahren, war aber grenzwertig.
> Wer war sonst noch eingängig unterwegs?


 
Respekt vor der Leistung, beeindruckend.

Bis zu wie viel Prozent Steigung kannst du denn ca. fahren?
Aftersteg hat doch stellenweise 26%?

Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich ab ca. 15-16 schon fast im kleinsten bin und jenseits von 20 nie ohne meinen kleinsten Gang schaffen würde, ist das schon krass.

Und mal ganz "laienhaft" gefragt: Was bringt ein Singlespeed ausser Gewichtsersparnis und erhöhter Zuverlässigkeit denn noch? Zugegeben, dass sind schon keine unwesentlichen Faktoren, aber bei dem erforderlichen Kraftaufwand wäre das für mich Hobbyfahrer nichts!


----------



## DerAlex (22. Juni 2011)

Eingängig zu fahren macht wirklich Spass, auch wenn das so nicht direkt nachvollziehbar ist. Ne Abwechslung ists in jedem Fall. Man nimmt seine Hausstrecken wirklich neu wahr. Habe das vor ca. 12 Jahren mit einfach nicht mehr schalten ausprobiert. Mache ich heute noch öfter, als direkt auf einem Rad ohne Schaltung zu fahren. 

Die Art zu fahren ist komplett anders. Es hat bergauf fast was meditatives, wenn man die Anstrengung beiseite lässt. Man muss ruhiger, kontrollierter fahren, sonst ist man nach ner Viertelstunde K.O. Ist aber ne Gewohnheitssache. 

Am besten sind Strecken mit flachen bis mittelsteilen Anstiegen und eher saftigen Abfahrten. Auf denen ist man zu Schaltungsfahrern voll konkurrenzfähig. 
Am Anfang sollte man Wege fahren, die einem mit Schaltung zu lasch sind - die sind dann schon fordernd genug. 
Die aktuelle Ultrastrecke hat eigentlich zu viele flache Abfahrten, finde ich. Da kommt man bergab nicht von Fleck, weil man mit meiner Übersetzung nur bis ca. 37 km/h beschleunigen kann. 

Ist immer noch nicht klar, warum man sowas macht? Na, man hat auch immer ne gute Ausrede, wenns mal nicht läuft: man hatte ja nur einen Gang. Aber ohne Witz, die Ultra vor 9 Jahren hat echt total Spass gemacht. Dieses Jahr eher nur am Anfang und am Schluss. 

Ach so, mein Eingänger ist deutlich schwerer, als mein Schaltungsrad und wiegt ja nach Reifen etc. so zwischen 10 und 10,5 Kilo. Und noch nie in meinem Leben war ich was anderes, als ein normaler Hobbyfahrer, wie fast alle eigentlich.


----------



## Kamy01 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich bin einer der Verrückten die den Power Track in kurz/kurz gefahren sind. Ich habs durchgezogen und fands echt supi.

So kalt wars eigentlich gar net.


----------



## blumi (24. Juni 2011)

TV Südbaden Bericht

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VX7rUOqRpA


----------



## lilu24 (24. Juni 2011)

blumi schrieb:


> TV Südbaden Bericht
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VX7rUOqRpA



Klasse Video... wenn ich so zurück denke friert mich es wieder ;-)


----------



## svollmer (24. Juni 2011)

Video von der Alpe de Fidlebrugg:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eVejqNyE4I"]YouTube        - âªUltra Bike Alp de Fidlebrugg 2011 1.MP4â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## lilu24 (24. Juni 2011)

svollmer schrieb:


> Video von der Alpe de Fidlebrugg:YouTube        - âªUltra Bike Alp de Fidlebrugg 2011 1.MP4â¬â



Welche Strecke fÃ¼hrt denn daran vorbei? Kann mich gar nicht an die Stelle erinnern... Vielleicht war ich auch zu spÃ¤t dran oder der Marathon geht dort nicht vorbei.


----------



## svollmer (24. Juni 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Welche Strecke führt denn daran vorbei? Kann mich gar nicht an die Stelle erinnern... Vielleicht war ich auch zu spät dran oder der Marathon geht dort nicht vorbei.


Marathon und Short Track führen leider nicht daran vorbei, nur Ultra, Power Track und Speed Track.


----------



## Pausenaugust (11. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand eine GPS Datei von dem Speed Track?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Biker80 (11. Dezember 2011)

Pausenaugust schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine GPS Datei von dem Speed Track?




wann brauchst du sie denn?


----------



## Pausenaugust (11. Dezember 2011)

MTB-Biker80 schrieb:


> wann brauchst du sie denn?



eilt nicht auf den Tag.
Mich hätte einfach die Strecke Interressiert, da ich sie 2012 fahren will und davon ausgehe, dass sie nicht wesentlich verändert wird.


----------



## MTB-Biker80 (11. Dezember 2011)

Pausenaugust schrieb:


> eilt nicht auf den Tag.
> Mich hätte einfach die Strecke Interressiert, da ich sie 2012 fahren will und davon ausgehe, dass sie nicht wesentlich verändert wird.




Dann kann ich Dir weiterhelfen, die Strecken sind schon seit Jahren gleich, (mit kleinichkeiten geändert) außer, dass andere Strecken hinzu kommen ;-)
Schick mir einfach eine PN mit Deiner E-Mail Addy, dann schicke ich sie Dir mal zu!


----------



## MTB-Biker80 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

an alle die mir geschrieben hatten wegen der GPS-Datei für den Speed Track. Bitte ich sich noch etwas zu gedulden und mich zu entschuldigen, da ich gerade am umziehen bin und es etwas drunter und trüber her geht! ;-)
Ich werde mich, sobald es die Zeit zulässt, mich sofort darum kümmern!!!


----------



## MasterMito (5. Januar 2012)

Grüß Gott,

hat mir jemand ne GPS-Datei für die Marathon- und Ultra-Strecke? 

Danke


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (5. Januar 2012)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.82495.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.84345.html

http://thoemusrider.jimdo.com/gps-touren/black-forest-ultra-bike-short-track-41-km-900-hm/

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.61081.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tri-Freak (13. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß zufällig jemand was es dieses Jahr für ein Startgeschenk gibt? Es geht mir darum, ob ich jetzt einen neuen Rucksack kaufe oder noch mit dem alten fahre und warte. Wie groß sind die Chancen dass es dieses Jahr wieder einen gibt ? Letztes Jahr war ich nicht dabei. 
Danke und Gruß 
Tri-Fre4k


----------



## svollmer (13. April 2012)

Hallo!

Dieses Jahr gibt es ein Unterhemd von Pearl Izumi.


----------



## RSkai (17. Mai 2012)

Servus,
ich bin dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal auf der Marathon-Strecke unterwegs. Wie sind denn die Anstiege so einzuschätzen? Ist alles subjektiv, klar. Vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand ein paar Worte zur Strecke sagen?
Mit welchen Temperaturunterschieden muss ich rechnen? Letztes Jahr soll ja übel gewesen sein.
Ich fahre 38-24 mit 34-11 Kassette am 29er.
Beste Grüße
Kai


----------



## boulder2002 (18. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich mich noch richtig an die Marathonstrecke erinnere, sind die Anstiege moderater als bei der Ultra-Strecke. 
Die Strecke ist technisch für jeden machbar. Auf der Marathonstrecke ist der Schlussanstieg auf Asphalt bei hohen Temperaturen nicht so spassig.
Bei den Temperaturen ist von 5-30° alles drin. Unterschiede auf der Strecke bis zu 10°. Nicht nur letztes, sondern auch vorletztes Jahr war es etwas frisch.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (18. Mai 2012)

Also letztes Jahr hats oben geschneit und gegraupelt und die ohne lang/lang und Regenjacke sind fast erfroren. Ausserdem Stand das Wasser überall und der feine rote Sand hat geknirscht von oben bis unten. Die Anstiege sind vor allem lang, d.h. Rhytmus finden und hochtreten. Der letzte Teil auf Asphalt war dann in der Tat sonnig und plötzlich wieder sehr warm.


----------



## RSkai (18. Mai 2012)

besten Dank für die Infos. Da werde ich mich mal warm anziehen und die Dinger hochkurbeln.
Viel Spaß Euch.
kai


----------



## blumi (19. Mai 2012)

Wetter kann dieses Jahr nur besser werden. ;-)


----------



## se1111 (19. Mai 2012)

Blaubart schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab die Ultra Distanz überlebt. Echt übel. Aber heute lach ich wieder drüber.
> 
> ...




Was denn, noch zu breit?
Ich hab nen Nerve AM mit 2,4er Fat Alberts und plane dieses Jahr mitzufahren... ;-(


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (19. Mai 2012)

se1111 schrieb:


> Was denn, noch zu breit?
> Ich hab nen Nerve AM mit 2,4er Fat Alberts und plane dieses Jahr mitzufahren... ;-(



Zu dünn. 2,25 hat sich durchgesetzt auf Marathons. Diese rote Schlammbrühe hat einen aber auch festgesaugt, dass alles zu spät war.


----------



## blumi (19. Mai 2012)

2.25" ist schon sehr verbreitet beim Marathon. Je weiter man nach vorne guckt im Startblock um so öfters sieht man auch schmalere Reifen. 

In Kirchzarten beim Marathon verlangt die Strecke den Reifen so gut wie nichts ab, ist doch fast alles Autobahn, da kann fast fahren was man will finde ich. Kenne Leute die sind letztes Jahr Racing Ralph gefahren, ohne Probleme. Ich hatte zwei Nobby Nics drauf, da erst recht nicht. Alles in 2.25".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensL (19. Mai 2012)

Genau. Bin letztes Jahr Speci Fast Trak in 2.0 gefahren. Völlig problemlos.


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Mai 2012)

In KiZa reichen sehr feinstollige Reifen für Waldautobahn vollkommen. Nobby Nic & Co. sind Overkill und höchstens bei sintflutartigem Dauerregen empfehlenswert.
Wenn es am Start sehr kühl ist, Vorsicht, denn pro 100hm Steigung nimmt die Temperatur um 1° ab. Letztes Jahr bin ich bei 13°C gestartet bei der 77km Distanz, und nach dem ersten 800hm-Anstieg warens nur 5°C. Da haben die Kurz/Kurz-Fahrer längst geschnattert.


----------



## se1111 (20. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand vieleicht den gpx von dem Power Track?


----------



## trekstar (28. Mai 2012)

Hi 

Am kommenden WE würde ich gerne die Ultra-Strecke abfahren. 
War letztes Jahr zum 1.Mal dabei und habe leider nicht mehr den gesamten Streckenverlauf aufm Schirm. Suche deshalb Mitfahrer mit guter Streckenkenntnis. 
Mögliche Tage wären: Fr, Sa, So. 

Gruß

trekstar


----------



## madmaxmatt (30. Mai 2012)

Bin gerade die Runde abgefahren. Die Strecke ist in einem Top Zustand. Alles super fahrbar, einige Teile sehen ausgebessert aus. Wenn das Wetter so ist wie heute (24°) wird es sicher wieder ein tolles Rennen!


----------



## schnezler (30. Mai 2012)

Southside Festival ist die Woche drauf, also muss man nicht von Anfang mit schelchtemm Wetter rechnen


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wollte fragen ob jemand weiss ob wieder 1 Woche davor eine offiziell geführte Schleife gefahren wird um die Strecke abzufahren.

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## kopfnikka67 (3. Juni 2012)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Bin gerade die Runde abgefahren. Die Strecke ist in einem Top Zustand. Alles super fahrbar, einige Teile sehen ausgebessert aus. Wenn das Wetter so ist wie heute (24°) wird es sicher wieder ein tolles Rennen!



Soso, Strecke abgefahren und alles in einem top Zustand, da biste aber höchstens die Short Track.- oder die Marathonstrecke abgefahren!
Nach dem Anstieg  in Aftersteg "Alp de Fiddleburg" ist die Strasse aufgerissen (schon seit Wochen), denke mal das bis zum Rennen der Belag noch fehlen wird, aber der Schotter könnte schon drauf sein dann...


----------



## Jozi (4. Juni 2012)

Wie das letztes Jahr bin ich auch auf die Ultra-Strecke dabei. Bin aufs Wetter gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (4. Juni 2012)

Nochmal meine Frage: Gibt es eine Woche vorm Marathon ein geführtes Abfahren der Strecke zur Inspektion? 

Danke


----------



## kopfnikka67 (4. Juni 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Nochmal meine Frage: Gibt es eine Woche vorm Marathon ein geführtes Abfahren der Strecke zur Inspektion?
> 
> Danke



hab noch nie von sowas beim ultra gehört


----------



## FränkyG (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo Ultra-Biker,

nein einen geführte offizielle Streckenbefahrung gibt es nicht.

Über WSM: könnte man so was buchen
http://www.weiss-sportsmarketing.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=30%3Ablack-forest-ultra-bike-special-&catid=3%3Acamps&Itemid=6

Grüße aus dem Dreisamtal
FränkyG


----------



## trekstar (4. Juni 2012)

FränkyG schrieb:


> Hallo Ultra-Biker,
> 
> nein einen geführte offizielle Streckenbefahrung gibt es nicht.
> 
> ...



Schade, leider schon zu spät.....


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (4. Juni 2012)

trekstar schrieb:


> Schade, leider schon zu spät.....



Jo sehr schade  *schniff*


----------



## madmaxmatt (4. Juni 2012)

@kopfnikka: Richtig, dort bin ich nicht hoch. Alles andere ist top. an die lange Distanz trau ich mich nich richtig ran. ...

Übrigens: ich finds echt unverschämt teuer mittlerweile. 65 EUR für Spätanmelder, da krieg ich beim Canyon Marathon im Hunsrück 3 Startplätze auf der Kurzdistanz und zwei auf der langen. Wenigstens zwischen den Strecken könnte man differenzieren. ich weiss, das is schon oft diskutiert, aber bei 5000 Startern darf man sich die summe mal vor Augen führen, die da umgesetzt wird. Ich habe jetzt 3 Jahre verzichtet, weil ich es einfach zu teuer finde, fahre dieses Jahr aber mal wieder, weil ich mir sonst in den Arsch beiße, wenn ich alle auf der Strecke sehe und ich steh am Rand. 

Allgemein ist das die Tendenz. Da fahre ich lieber kleine Marathons, die 20-25 EUR kosten. Nur durch die Menge der Teilnehmer wird's für mich auch nicht spannender. 

Wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (4. Juni 2012)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> @kopfnikka: Richtig, dort bin ich nicht hoch. Alles andere ist top. an die lange Distanz trau ich mich nich richtig ran. ...
> 
> Ãbrigens: ich finds echt unverschÃ¤mt teuer mittlerweile. 65 EUR fÃ¼r SpÃ¤tanmelder, da krieg ich beim Canyon Marathon im HunsrÃ¼ck 3 StartplÃ¤tze auf der Kurzdistanz und zwei auf der langen. Wenigstens zwischen den Strecken kÃ¶nnte man differenzieren. ich weiss, das is schon oft diskutiert, aber bei 5000 Startern darf man sich die summe mal vor Augen fÃ¼hren, die da umgesetzt wird. Ich habe jetzt 3 Jahre verzichtet, weil ich es einfach zu teuer finde, fahre dieses Jahr aber mal wieder, weil ich mir sonst in den Arsch beiÃe, wenn ich alle auf der Strecke sehe und ich steh am Rand.
> 
> ...



Ist bei mir hart an der Grenze mit 50â¬ StandardgebÃ¼hr. Klar kann man sagen "ach wegen 10â¬, was solls!". Aber beim Spritpreis sagt auch keiner "ach wegen 10Cent mehr, was solls!"

Ich wÃ¼rde ja sagen: Statt des ganzen Aufwandes mit dem Start drei weiterer Strecken in Hinterzarten samt aufwÃ¤ndigem Transport per SonderzÃ¼ge und Lkw und GepÃ¤cktransport einfach eine 40km-Distanz in Kirchzarten zwei Stunden nach der Marathondistanz starten lassen und gut. Das bedeutet weniger Veranstaltungskosten. Diese Ersparnis dann an die Teilnehmer in Form von geringeren Startgeldern (40-45â¬) weitergeben.

Ausserdem verstehe ich als Biker (dem ja eine gewisse Naturverbundenheit nachgesagt wird) nicht, dass dort eine vermeidbare Menge an Abgasen und LÃ¤rm mit den an der Logistik beteiligten Lkw produziert werden soll.

Oder einfach ausschliesslich die Strecken Marathon und Ultra anbieten. Dass auch schwÃ¤chere Fahrer die 77km-Distanz bewÃ¤ltigen kÃ¶nnen, sieht man ja am konditionell vergleichbaren Albstadtmarathon


----------



## corfrimor (5. Juni 2012)

Ich finde 50  (bzw. 65 ) für den enormen Aufwand, der für die gesamte Veranstaltung betrieben werden muß, völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## madmaxmatt (5. Juni 2012)

@corfrimor: ich würde dir zustimmen, wenn es nur um die Langdistanz geht. Aber warum legt man die Summe auch auf die um, die die kurzen Strecken fahren? 

Andere Marathons machen es vor: verschiedene Strecken kosten verschieden. Und ich kenne keinen in Deutschland, der teurer ist. Gleichzeitig kenne ich einige, die genauso gut und top organisiert sind. 

Gleichwohl muss man natürlich sagen, dass die Resonanz trotzdem da ist. 5000 Anmeldungen sprechen für sich. Scheinbar stehe ich mit meiner Meinung recht einsam da. Vielleicht sollte ich eher CC Rennen fahren. Da kostet selbst die Bundesliga nur 15 EUR, Tälercup 10 EUR, usw. Aber für CC reichen die Beine zugegebenermaßen nicht...


----------



## corfrimor (5. Juni 2012)

Der organisatorische Aufwand dürfte zumindest beim Ultra, Power Track und Marathon nicht sehr verschieden sein. 
Und ist es nicht so, daß beim Power- und Short Track sogar der Transfer nach Hinterzarten inbegriffen ist? Dann kann man erst recht nicht meckern.
Die Verpflegung ist auch ok und das Teilnehmerpräsent manchmal sogar richtig sinnvoll.
Und vor allem ist es von der ganzen Logistik und Vorbereitung ein immenser Unterschied, ob man bloß mit ein paar Hundert Teilnehmern oder mit 5.000 (!) zu rechnen hat. Das kann man gar nicht vergleichen.
BtW: In Bad Wildbad z.B. habe ich ohne Teilnehmerpräsent auch 40  abgelatzt, und da waren insgesamt vermutlich nicht mal 500 Teilnehmer am Start.
Ergo: Für mich gehen die 50 Euro voll in Ordnung. Und ehrlich gesagt ist es mir auch total egal, ob ich nun 35, 50 oder 60 Euro abdrücke, wenn mir die Veranstaltung Spaß macht


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2012)

wegen 50euro startgebuehr meckern, sich dann aber das 10euro spaarmenu beim burgerkrieg reinpfeifen und das 5000euro plastik rad im kofferraum... o mei!
bleibt halt zuhause! 
angebot und nachfrage! der organisator bietet euch ein produkt an und ihr koennt zuschlagen, oder es lassen!

wenn es zu teuer ist geht net hin. wenn genug auch der meinung sind, dann kommt das beim veranstalter an. wenn nicht? warum sollte er dann was aendern?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (5. Juni 2012)

Wenn man 5 Marathons im Jahr fährt, dann kostet einen das ca. 1500 EUR- das ist schon ein schöner Sommerurlaub. Die paar EUR Startgeld sind da bei einem ordentlichen Präsent bis 50 EUR vertretbar.

Der Rucksack von vor 2 Jahren war ja wohl spitze... und die Überschuhe sind echt auch gut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2012)

jep, der rucksack ist gut und die ueberschuhe hab ich den winter ueber auch oft benutzt


----------



## FränkyG (5. Juni 2012)

Grüß Euch aus dem Dreisamtal,

Ihr "Meckerbuben" denen das Startgeld zu teuer/hoch ist bedenkt doch mal die Geschenke..Diese Jahr Funktionuntershirt (auch nicht gerade billig)alle anderen Jahre gab´s auch was Ordentliches. Außerdem gibt es noch die Nudelparty-Gutscheine und wie ich, und tausend andere meinen eine super sicher Veranstaltung. Habt Ihr auch schon mal an die vielen hundert unentgeldlichen Helfer gedacht ???? Die die Verpflegung ausgeben und im Vorfeld organisieren, die Strecke herrichten und euch bei Problemen helfen??? Der gesicherte Rücktransport ( Denkt mal an 2011 z.B. leichter Schneeregen am Knöpflesbrunnen) Mit das teuerste an der ganzen Veranstaltung ist die prof. Zeitnahme von DataSport, die mit einem eindruckvollen Aufwand die Timelisten via Funk/Satelit erstellen.
Wenn man dies alles bedenkt relativiert sich das ganze wohl etwas und das Bierchen im Zielraum schmeckt wieder.

See you and maybe you in Kirchzarten

Fränky


----------



## madmaxmatt (5. Juni 2012)

jaja ok is ja jetzt gut


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Juni 2012)

Seit heute ist für alle die Startblockeinteilung auf der Datasport-Starterliste ersichtlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (7. Juni 2012)

gibt es eigentlich noch startplätze?


----------



## corfrimor (7. Juni 2012)

Glaube schon. Ich hab' jedenfalls erst vor 2 Tagen gemeldet.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## goopher (8. Juni 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Wenn man 5 Marathons im Jahr fährt, dann kostet einen das ca. 1500 EUR- das ist schon ein schöner Sommerurlaub. Die paar EUR Startgeld sind da bei einem ordentlichen Präsent bis 50 EUR vertretbar.
> 
> Der Rucksack von vor 2 Jahren war ja wohl spitze... und die Überschuhe sind echt auch gut.



Die Rechung mit 5 Marathons für 1500  haette ich jetzt doch gerne mal erklärt, mir erschliesst sich das nicht so ganz


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (8. Juni 2012)

goopher schrieb:


> Die Rechung mit 5 Marathons für 1500  haette ich jetzt doch gerne mal erklärt, mir erschliesst sich das nicht so ganz



Teilnahmegebühr: 50 EUR
An/Abfahrt PKW Kosten: 100 EUR
Übernachtung: 100 EUR
Verschleissteile: 20 EUR
Verpflegung: 30 EUR
Kasten Siegerbier: 10 EUR

In Kirchzarten musste teilweise 3 Nächte buchen bei manchen Pensionen...

So grob 300 EUR je Marathon * 5 = 1500 EUR

Natürlich kann man auch im Zelt pennen und mitm Bus hinfahren usw. aber 300 EUR ist so ne Hausnummer was einen eine Veranstaltung kostet.


----------



## svollmer (8. Juni 2012)

Na ja, die Rechnung als Argument für niedrigere Startgebühren kann ich nicht ganz verstehen.

Wenn es statt 50 Euro nur 25 kosten würde, dann wären es statt 1500 jetzt 1375 Euro. Das macht den Kohl dann auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (8. Juni 2012)

svollmer schrieb:


> Na ja, die Rechnung als Argument für niedrigere Startgebühren kann ich nicht ganz verstehen.
> 
> Wenn es statt 50 Euro nur 25 kosten würde, dann wären es statt 1500 jetzt 1375 Euro. Das macht den Kohl dann auch nicht mehr fett.



Die Rechnung soll NICHT die Startgebühren drücken wollen, ich meinte nur, dass die Startgebühren den Kohl nicht fett machen. Ob ich 25 EUR oder 50 EUR zahl ist bei Übernachtern egal.

Für Locals die nur einmal oder zweimal im Jahr fahren ist es natürlich ein Argument. Wenn ich den Durchschnittshobbybiker sehe der halt seine 1000 km zusammen bekommt und als Höhepunkt den Marathon vor Ort fährt, dann sind 50 EUR abschreckend.


----------



## Riderman (8. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wegen 50euro startgebuehr meckern, sich dann aber das 10euro spaarmenu beim burgerkrieg reinpfeifen und das 5000euro plastik rad im kofferraum... ?





Triathlon Rapperswil 360 CHF

Jungfraumarathon 150 CHF

Marathon Berlin 100 EUR  - noch Fragen

und ist immer nur 1 Strecke.....


----------



## Riderman (8. Juni 2012)

kleine Wettervorhersage......:kotz:


Der SONNTAG beginnt noch mit Sonnenschein. Im weiteren Tagesverlauf kommt von Westen Bewölkung auf. Im Bereich einer Kaltfront beginnt es zu regnen. Die Temperaturen steigen bis mittags nochmal bis 22°C (Freiburg).
Ab MONTAG herrscht kühles Schauerwetter, wobei die Temperaturen deutlich zurückgehen. Während am Montag im Rheintal (Bad Krozingen) noch Maxima von 19°C erwartet werden, sind es am DONNERSTAG nur noch 15°C, auf dem Feldberg 3°C.

ETTERPROGNOSE FÜR DIE LANDWIRTE UND FERIENGÄSTE
Eine längere regenfreie Periode ist nicht in Sicht. Relativ die besten Tage sind noch Samstag und Sonntag mit reichlich Sonne. Erst am Sonntagabend ist mit Regen zu rechnen.
Ab Montag wird es nach den Vorhersagemodellen der Wetterdienste "herbstlich" kühl. Wiederholt kommt es zu Niederschlägen.


----------



## MasterMito (8. Juni 2012)

Schlimmer als letztes Jahr kann das Wetter kaum werden 

Über das Wetter mache ich mir keine Sorgen, kann man eh nicht beinflussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (8. Juni 2012)

wo hast die Prognose her?


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Juni 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> TeilnahmegebÃ¼hr: 50 EUR
> An/Abfahrt PKW Kosten: 100 EUR=>*Immer nur ca. 30-40â¬ Spritkosten, seither ausser fÃ¼r Alpenmarathons niemals mehr gehabt*
> Ãbernachtung: 100 EUR=>*30-40â¬ fÃ¼r Dreisternepension mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck oder wie fast immer: morgens um 5Uhr direkt hingefahren*
> Verschleissteile: 20 EUR=>*0â¬, auf den Rennen habe ich nicht mehr Verschleiss als sonst, ich tu dort auch nur Radfahren*
> ...



Soweit meine Rechnung. *Im Schnitt* komme ich auf ca. 90-120â¬ pro Rennen. Auf die meisten Marathons fahre ich sehr frÃ¼h morgens von daheim los und brauche daher kein Hotel. Folglich findet die Nudelparty und das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck meist zuhause statt. Direkt vorm Start noch 2 Riegel essen, fertig. Rest siehe oben.

Kohlekiste habe ich keine, ein normaler Aluhocker reicht. Neupreis hÃ¤tte ca. 2000-2500 sein kÃ¶nnen. Klamotten normal Gore/Aldi, keine teure Assosware. Verschleissteile wie Ketten/BelÃ¤ge nur das gÃ¼nstigste Standardzeug (keine Hollowpin-Ketten oder OriginalbelÃ¤ge), teure Schwalbe/Conti-Mainstreamreifen werden kÃ¼nftig gegen vergleichbare Kendas getauscht. Von daher sind die gesamten Hobbykosten noch im Rahmen, aber wie bei allem gibt es ja die berÃ¼hmte nach oben offene Grenze.


----------



## corfrimor (8. Juni 2012)

NightRacer schrieb:


> wo hast die Prognose her?



Brockhaus-Wetter? Die Prognose ist aber für dieses WE. Wie's am WE in acht Tagen aussieht, wird man sehen. 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Catsoft (8. Juni 2012)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Brockhaus-Wetter? Die Prognose ist aber für dieses WE. Wie's am WE in acht Tagen aussieht, wird man sehen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> corfrimor



Das ist wohl die Prognose beginnend dieses WE. Für das Rennwochenende ist besseres Wetter vorhergesagt. Was von solchen Prognosen zu halten ist....


----------



## se1111 (9. Juni 2012)

seid froh wenn es regnet. Nichts ist schlimmer als Glut von oben während des bergaufschleppens


----------



## NightRacer (9. Juni 2012)

se1111 schrieb:


> seid froh wenn es regnet. Nichts ist schlimmer als Glut von oben während des bergaufschleppens



...du bist aber letztes Jahr nicht mitgefahren!?


greetz

MichL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (9. Juni 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Seit heute ist für alle die Startblockeinteilung auf der Datasport-Starterliste ersichtlich!



ähm
Hast du mal nen Link, ich find s irgendwie nicht 
Danke schon mal


----------



## Haferstroh (9. Juni 2012)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ähm
> Hast du mal nen Link, ich find s irgendwie nicht
> Danke schon mal



http://services.datasport.com/2012/mtb/black/

In der zweiten Spalte von rechts in den Starterlisten der jeweiligen Distanz steht immer die Startblocknummer jedes Einzelnen.

Und die genaue Position der Startblöcke sind auf der Ultrabike-Homepage unter "Strecken" ersichtlich, hierzu über dem jeweiligen Höhendiagramm "Startbereich-Einteilung Blöcke" anklicken und dann seht ihr in einer pdf-Datei eine Karte wo die Blöcke ersichtlich sind, z.B. von der Marathonstrecke, die erst mit Block 21 anfängt:

http://www.black-forest-ultra-bike.de/eip/media/medias_96_95_1276693212.pdf

Ich starte heuer wieder im vordersten, während mein Teamie aus dem letzten Block starten muss und 77km Zeit hat, >1000 Fahrer zu überholen.


----------



## corfrimor (9. Juni 2012)

Dann hast Du 'ne Lizenz, oder?

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## yogilein (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 

ich will nach einem Ultra-Start 2001 (ist schon ein wenig her, ich weiß ...) dieses Jahr beim Powertrack starten. Angesichts der Niederschläge der letzten Tage hatte ich eigentlich vor, mit Conti MK II (2,25) zu fahren. Nach dem, was ich hier aber lese, scheint das doch Overkill zu sein?
Ich hätte noch ein paar Conti X-King (ebenfalls in 2,25), würde das auch reichen?

Viele Grüße und bis Sonntag

Yogilein

PS: Immerhin scheint das Wetter ja doch etwas gnädiger zu sein dieses Jahr ...


----------



## Haferstroh (9. Juni 2012)

yogilein schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ein paar Conti X-King (ebenfalls in 2,25), würde das auch reichen?



Klar! Alles ausser extrem fein- oder grobstollig kann man dort gut fahren bei jeder Witterung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre 1,9zoll bontrager 29-1. Das langt dick!

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spenglerextrem (9. Juni 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Ich starte heuer wieder im vordersten, während mein Teamie aus dem letzten Block starten muss und 77km Zeit hat, >1000 Fahrer zu überholen.



Ich war letztes Jahr, da ich das erste Mal dabei war, auch im letzten Startblock gelistet.
Hab dann eine Mail an den Veranstalter mit meiner geplanten Zeit geschickt und wurde in einen passenden Block weiter vorne gesetzt.


----------



## Haferstroh (9. Juni 2012)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Ich war letztes Jahr, da ich das erste Mal dabei war, auch im letzten Startblock gelistet.
> Hab dann eine Mail an den Veranstalter mit meiner geplanten Zeit geschickt und wurde in einen passenden Block weiter vorne gesetzt.



Danke, das werde ich ihm mal vorschlagen. Er fährt zum ersten Mal, aber ich rechne bei ihm mit einer Endzeit von ca. 4:15h auf den 77km, da sollte er schon weiter nach vorne.


----------



## yogilein (10. Juni 2012)

Super, vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten zur Reifenwahl!


----------



## boulder2002 (10. Juni 2012)

braucht noch jemand einen Startplatz für die Ultradistanz ?

würde ihn billiger hergeben, da ich verletzungsbedingt wohl nicht starten kann

bei Interesse PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (10. Juni 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Danke, das werde ich ihm mal vorschlagen. Er fährt zum ersten Mal, aber ich rechne bei ihm mit einer Endzeit von ca. 4:15h auf den 77km, da sollte er schon weiter nach vorne.



Er wird dann aber im Ziel erwähnt werden.
"Der Teilnehmer mit der Startnummer xxxx Name xy hat sein Ziel unter... zu fahren erreicht/ Nicht erreicht
Spenglerextrem war 45 sec langsamer als seine selbstgesetzt Zielzeit

Bevor ich's vergess Danke für den Link ( der Herr hat's nicht von selbst gefunden) ich hab ja fast freie Auswahl


----------



## Haferstroh (10. Juni 2012)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Er wird dann aber im Ziel erwähnt werden.
> "Der Teilnehmer mit der Startnummer xxxx Name xy hat sein Ziel unter... zu fahren erreicht/ Nicht erreicht
> Spenglerextrem war 45 sec langsamer als seine selbstgesetzt Zielzeit
> 
> Bevor ich's vergess Danke für den Link ( der Herr hat's nicht von selbst gefunden) ich hab ja fast freie Auswahl



Dann müsste in Albstadt aber jeder Finisher so im Ziel begrüsst werden, weil bei das bei der Anmeldung generell gefragt wird. Am besten mit rot blinkendem Daumen nach unten auf einem grossen Display neben dem Zielstrich über der zuviel benötigten Zeit und die bemitleidende Melodie von Wetten Daß...? die immer ertönt, wenn Kandidat seine Disziplin nicht geschafft hat


----------



## schnezler (10. Juni 2012)

4:15h ist Startblock 24 beim Marathon... Mal schauen wie viel schneller das noch geht. Aber wenn man zur Abwechslung dank NICHT eingefrorener Finger noch Schalten kann ist alles OK


----------



## lized (10. Juni 2012)

Scheint nen heißes Rennen zu werden, da fand ich das Wetter letztes Jahr besser.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (10. Juni 2012)

lized schrieb:


> Scheint nen heißes Rennen zu werden, da fand ich das Wetter letztes Jahr besser.



Net nochmal 4 Grad und Finger die man nicht mehr spührt -.-


----------



## Catsoft (10. Juni 2012)

Alles besser als frieren!


----------



## corfrimor (11. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe sehnlichst, daß das Wetter so wird, wie auf wetter.com angekündigt! Trocken, warm und schön 

Letztes Jahr war's so häßlich, das muß ich nicht noch einmal haben...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2012)

du hattest es auf der mittel ja noch gut...


----------



## corfrimor (11. Juni 2012)

Mir hat's gereicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2012)

mir auch


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Juni 2012)

Hmpf bin im letzten Startblock für die Ultra Strecke gelandet... Mit welchem Zeitabstand wird denn zwischen den Blöcken gestartet? Und sind es nicht überwiegend breite Wege wo man problemlos überholen kann? Sonst versuche ich das vllt auch mit der Email


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (11. Juni 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Hmpf bin im letzten Startblock für die Ultra Strecke gelandet... Mit welchem Zeitabstand wird denn zwischen den Blöcken gestartet? Und sind es nicht überwiegend breite Wege wo man problemlos überholen kann? Sonst versuche ich das vllt auch mit der Email



Überwiegend viel Platz


----------



## powderJO (11. Juni 2012)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Mir hat's gereicht...



ok, dir sei dieses statement gestattat (ich fand es auch ziemlich b.schissen. und friere immer noch, wenn ich nur dran denke), aber wer hier als nopain-nogain postet, sollte doch eigentlich nicht sowas



			
				nopain-nogain schrieb:
			
		

> mir auch



posten


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2012)

Naja... Ohne regenjacke nur kurz/kurz war scho bitter... Aber ich hab es ja das rennen darauf beim swissbikemasters im schnee wieder gut gemacht

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## träk_fjul (11. Juni 2012)

hi, 


weiss jmd. von den ultra-erfahrenen hier ob's genug flaschen zum tauschen an den verpflegungstellen gibt? ...also auch für fahrer im mittelfeld.

thx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svollmer (11. Juni 2012)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> weiss jmd. von den ultra-erfahrenen hier ob's genug flaschen zum tauschen an den verpflegungstellen gibt? ...also auch für fahrer im mittelfeld.


Ich war ziemlich langsam (>8 h) und habe überall noch etwas bekommen. Man ist aber auch nicht unbedingt auf neue Flaschen angewiesen, sondern kann seine Flasche auch wieder auffüllen lassen.


----------



## träk_fjul (11. Juni 2012)

danke, aber heisst das du hast auch noch flaschen bekommen oder generell noch was zu trinken...das wäre ja auch zu erwarten. bei dme startgeld und so...


----------



## svollmer (11. Juni 2012)

Ja, habe noch Flaschen bekommen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Juni 2012)

Ist schwer so pauschal zu beantworten, aber reicht ein 28er Ritzel bei Standard 3fach/9fach auf der Ultra Strecke für einen normal ambitionierten Hobbysportler wohl aus? Oder gibt es viele steile und lange Rampen? Also z.B. in Rhens am Wochenende war es jetzt kein Problem, aber das waren auch 37km und 1100hm weniger


----------



## Riderman (12. Juni 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Ist schwer so pauschal zu beantworten, aber reicht ein 28er Ritzel bei Standard 3fach/9fach auf der Ultra Strecke für einen normal ambitionierten Hobbysportler wohl aus? Oder gibt es viele steile und lange Rampen? Also z.B. in Rhens am Wochenende war es jetzt kein Problem, aber das waren auch 37km und 1100hm weniger



zur Farnwitte hoch wird es ETWAS steiler , da schieben viele hobbysportler die im Nebenberuf noch arbeiten müssen, und evtl. noch 2,3 andere Dine aufm Plan haben.

ach ja, nach Menzenschwand Richtung Kaiserberg wird es auch noch steiler, schieben ist nicht ausgeschlossen....


----------



## kopfnikka67 (12. Juni 2012)

> Hmpf bin im letzten Startblock für die Ultra Strecke gelandet... Mit welchem Zeitabstand wird denn zwischen den Blöcken gestartet? Und sind es nicht überwiegend breite Wege wo man problemlos überholen kann? Sonst versuche ich das vllt auch mit der Email


scheinst aber schon Gas geben zu wollen *AndiBonn86* ;-), mit dem 28er gibste Gas bis zum Anfang Ansieg Hinterwaldkopf...ob dann immer noch überholen willst die nächsten 10km ? spätestens beim bildtannenweg weisste dann ob das 28er reicht für die restlichen 100km ;-)

Riderman,...und nicht zu vergessen
*"Alp de Fiddleburg"*
...stell Dir mal vor da hochzuschieben...vor all den Leuten und dann noch ev. in nem Internetvideo dann vorzukommen 
...das alles nur wegen nem fehlenden Rettungsanker an der Kassette ?!
SCHANDE  
Farnwitte und Kaiserberg kann man ja vielleicht die Ausrede nehmen das kein Platz war  

C ya 17.06.2012 Kiza 7h30


----------



## Riderman (12. Juni 2012)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> scheinst aber schon Gas geben zu wollen *AndiBonn86* ;-), mit dem 28er gibste Gas bis zum Anfang Ansieg Hinterwaldkopf...ob dann immer noch überholen willst die nächsten 10km ? spätestens beim bildtannenweg weisste dann ob das 28er reicht für die restlichen 100km ;-)
> 
> Riderman,...und nicht zu vergessen
> *"Alp de Fiddleburg"*
> ...



  ... alp de fiddlebrugg - da geht absteigen gar nicht,  aber sowas von gar nicht - da spürst du aber auch keine Schmerzen nicht


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Juni 2012)

Ein Kumpel von mir steht am Renntag beim Fidelbrugg mit Videokamera und Youtube-Direktschaltung bereit, um Schiebende gnadenlos dort reinzustellen  Die passenden Titel sind auch schon ausgewählt wie z.B. 

"Ultra Bike Germany Bikers gutted by fire - must see!!!"


----------



## LochenFuchs (12. Juni 2012)

So hab mich doch überwunden ! Bin am Sonntag au dabei auf der Marathonstrecke ich glaub 77km 
Ach ja was ist bei euch steil ? in % ?
Ich vergleiche gerne Steile Stücke mit der Burgfeldersteige bem Albstadt Marathon ist die vergleichbar mit der alp de fiddlebrugg ??


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (12. Juni 2012)

LochenFuchs schrieb:


> So hab mich doch überwunden ! Bin am Sonntag au dabei auf der Marathonstrecke ich glaub 77km
> Ach ja was ist bei euch steil ? in % ?
> Ich vergleiche gerne Steile Stücke mit der Burgfeldersteige bem Albstadt Marathon ist die vergleichbar mit der alp de fiddlebrugg ??



Da geht doch der 77 km gar net drüber? Oder? Ansonsten weniger steil aber dafür am Start fast 1000 hm am Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LochenFuchs (12. Juni 2012)

Hast recht die 77km Strecke kommt nicht an der Alp de Fiddlebrugg vorbei. 1000hm am Stück ist schon ne Hausnummer aber wird schon gehen. Ich befürchte nur dass ich vom allerletzten Block starten werde hab mich erst gestern angemeldet ! Dann habe ich wenigstens genug zum überholen !


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (12. Juni 2012)

LochenFuchs schrieb:


> Hast recht die 77km Strecke kommt nicht an der Alp de Fiddlebrugg vorbei. 1000hm am Stück ist schon ne Hausnummer aber wird schon gehen. Ich befürchte nur dass ich vom allerletzten Block starten werde hab mich erst gestern angemeldet ! Dann habe ich wenigstens genug zum überholen !



Jo egal hauptsach dabei, Wetter wird ja gut so wie es aussieht. Werd wieder 2 Tage übernachten und mir das Titiseebad gönnen


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. Juni 2012)

weiss jemand, ab wann die Strecken ausgeschildert sind ? Samstag ? oder hat jemand die Speed Strecke (ab Todtnauberg) als GPS für Garmin vielleicht vom 2011 Event ...

JOE


----------



## kopfnikka67 (13. Juni 2012)

@ joe
du fährst die strecke in todtnauberg so wie früher beim 12h rennen bis radschert dann gehts nach todtnau..auf dem weg dahin beim parkplatz in fahl in den trail nach todtnau rechts rein ( nicht richtung wasserfall!)
ab todtnau dann die ultrastrecke bis kiza
hast ne Pn, vielleicht hilft die dir etwas...

uwe


----------



## Boelat (13. Juni 2012)

LochenFuchs schrieb:


> Hast recht die 77km Strecke kommt nicht an der Alp de Fiddlebrugg vorbei. 1000hm am Stück ist schon ne Hausnummer aber wird schon gehen. Ich befürchte nur dass ich vom allerletzten Block starten werde hab mich erst gestern angemeldet ! Dann habe ich wenigstens genug zum überholen !



so geht es mir auch, ist denn schon bekannt, wann die Einteilung der Startblöcke für die Nachmeldungen rauskommen, oder erfährt man dies erst bei Abholung der Startnummer vor Ort?


----------



## bikehumanumest (13. Juni 2012)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> @ joe
> du fährst die strecke in todtnauberg so wie früher beim 12h rennen bis radschert dann gehts nach todtnau..auf dem weg dahin beim parkplatz in fahl in den trail nach todtnau rechts rein ( nicht richtung wasserfall!)
> ab todtnau dann die ultrastrecke bis kiza
> hast ne Pn, vielleicht hilft die dir etwas...
> ...



danke...

"Trail" nach Todtnau hört sich gut an...schneller Trail oder auch was technisches ? 

JOE


----------



## biestli (13. Juni 2012)

so jetzt gehts bals los 
fahre diese jahr zum ersten mal miz (speed track)

jetzt meine frage:
die räder werden von kirchzarten nach todtnauberg mit lkw´s befördert,
gehen die dort sachte mit dem material um  , oder sollte man sich lieber privat um den transport kümmern.
will schließlich keine macken in meinem rad 

mfg johannes


----------



## trhaflhow (13. Juni 2012)

War ok der Transport
Mein Bike haz letztes Jahr nichts abbekommen.
Hoffe, dass es dieses Jahr so bleibt ( ich möchte natürlich auch heil wieder bleiben   )


----------



## daniel77 (13. Juni 2012)

Mein neues Carbon HT war 2010 leicht vermackt nach dem Transport. Die grottige Lackierung war daran aber nicht ganz unschuldig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (13. Juni 2012)

Startblockeinteilung:
http://www.black-forest-ultra-bike.de/eip/media/medias_96_95_1276693212.pdf

Bei Datasports ist auch der persönliche Startblock zu entnehmen.


----------



## Hann0r (13. Juni 2012)

an die die sich wegen Startblock weit hinten Sorgen machen: als ich vor 2 Jahren zum ersten mal dabei war bin ich natürlich auch fast ganz hinten gestartet, fands aber extrem motivierend das ganze Rennen über ständig leute überholen zu können. Gut fürs Ego 
War da aber auch meine erste Veranstaltung dieser Art und ich konnte mich vorher nicht wirklich einschätzen.
Viel Spaß allen die dieses Jahr dabei sind! (ich nicht... andermal wieder)


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juni 2012)

Hann0r schrieb:


> an die die sich wegen Startblock weit hinten Sorgen machen: als ich vor 2 Jahren zum ersten mal dabei war bin ich natürlich auch fast ganz hinten gestartet, fands aber extrem motivierend das ganze Rennen über ständig leute überholen zu können. Gut fürs Ego
> War da aber auch meine erste Veranstaltung dieser Art und ich konnte mich vorher nicht wirklich einschätzen.
> Viel Spaß allen die dieses Jahr dabei sind! (ich nicht... andermal wieder)



Das ist richtig, wer allerdings relativ gut vorne dabei sein will, wird sich mächtig ärgern, wenn die schnelleren auf der linken Spur immer noch zu langsam sind und manche trotzdem in Dreierreihe nebeneinander auf dem kleinen Blatt gemütlich hochkurbeln fahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juni 2012)

jungs... in kiza ist das alles doch extrem easy... 
gardasee startblock d (ich glaub die wuerfeln!) lehrt einen da echt relaext zu bleiben


----------



## powderJO (14. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jungs... in kiza ist das alles doch extrem easy...
> gardasee startblock d (ich glaub die wuerfeln!) lehrt einen da echt relaext zu bleiben



so sieht's aus.


----------



## Catsoft (14. Juni 2012)

Komisch: Ich bin froh dieses Jahr nicht mehr in Block 1 zu stehen. Block 4 reicht MIR dicke...

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (14. Juni 2012)

welche strecke fährst du denn? fahre wieder die ultra und hoffe, dass ich diesmal länger durchhalte als beim tegernsee ...


----------



## Catsoft (14. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> welche strecke fährst du denn? fahre wieder die ultra und hoffe, dass ich diesmal länger durchhalte als beim tegernsee ...



Ich bin zum 9. mal auf der Ultra unterwegs. 2010 war krankheitsbedingt ein Desaster.  Das bin ich froh wenn diesmal ganz relaxed rein gehen kann.


----------



## LochenFuchs (14. Juni 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange der Zeitabstand (Startabstand) der einzelnen Blöcke ist ?
Ich sarte von Block 38 auf der 77km Streke 
Der 1.Block auf der Marathon Strecke ist ja Nr. 21 und sartet 8:15 Uhr wann ist meine reale Sartzeit 
Hoffe ihr versteht mich


----------



## MasterMito (14. Juni 2012)

Ich bin letztes Jahr im Block 38 so gegen 8:45 losgekommen
Sind glaub ich 90 Sekunden zwischen den Blöcken


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (14. Juni 2012)

LochenFuchs schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange der Zeitabstand (Startabstand) der einzelnen Blöcke ist ?
> Ich sarte von Block 38 auf der 77km Streke
> Der 1.Block auf der Marathon Strecke ist ja Nr. 21 und sartet 8:15 Uhr wann ist meine reale Sartzeit
> Hoffe ihr versteht mich [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## olympia (15. Juni 2012)

hallo, weiß einer ob man man sich heute noch vor ort nachmelden kann??


----------



## corfrimor (15. Juni 2012)

Schei**e! Kann man sich also definitiv nicht mehr vor Ort anmelden? So ein Mist! Meine Frau hat noch nicht gemeldet - wollte es morgen in Kiza erledigen. **** - die wird sich freuen


----------



## olympia (15. Juni 2012)

ahh ok, 
hätte ja sein können das die startquoten schon erreicht sind.
denn bis gestern konnte man sich noch bei datasport anmelden, obwohl da steht online-anmeldung nur bis 12.06. 
dummerweise hab ich immer noch gezögert und dachte heute gehts vielleicht auch noch


----------



## MXH (15. Juni 2012)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Schei**e! Kann man sich also definitiv nicht mehr vor Ort anmelden? So ein Mist! Meine Frau hat noch nicht gemeldet - wollte es morgen in Kiza erledigen. **** - die wird sich freuen



Natürlich kann man sich vor Ort noch nachmelden! Wo hast du denn bitte die Information her?


----------



## kopfnikka67 (15. Juni 2012)

Einfach anrufen und nachfragen!!!
Denke schon, das es noch möglich ist.

Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marathon e.V., Oberriederstr. 3, D-79199 Kirchzarten, Tel. +49 (0) 76 61 / 98 96 50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MXH (15. Juni 2012)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Einfach anrufen und nachfragen!!!
> Denke schon, das es noch möglich ist.
> 
> Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marathon e.V., Oberriederstr. 3, D-79199 Kirchzarten, Tel. +49 (0) 76 61 / 98 96 50



Hab grad angerufen. Information ist folgende:

Heute Email schicken über das Kontaktformular mit Name, Daten (Team, Alter, Ort etc.) Streckenwunsch usw. - morgen hingehen und bezahlen. 
Alles gut!


----------



## corfrimor (15. Juni 2012)

Genau, hab' auch gerade angerufen. Gott sei Dank! Meine Frau schreibt gerade die Email 


@kopfnikka67: Vielen Dank für die Telefonnummer!


----------



## SushiToGo (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo Biker,

ich habe mich für Kirchzarten angemeldet, bin jetzt leider krank und  habe den Startplatz deshalb abzugeben. Hat jemand Interesse?
Ummeldegebühren würde ich dann selbstverständlich übernehmen. Kommt also nicht teurer für euch.


----------



## trhaflhow (16. Juni 2012)

Heute ( Samstag) 13.30 bei abholen der Startunterlagen .....
....ne Funktionsunterhemden in Damengrösse S gibt's nicht mehr, sind schon alle weg. Auf meine Frage wann man (Frau) denn kommen hätte müssen um noch die passende Größe zu bekommen wurde mir gesagt.... Na ganz früh morgens
Hallo liebe Orga geht's noch 
Wo anders ( zb vor 14tagen Tegernsee) ist es auch möglich bei der Anmeldung gleich nach der gewünschten Größe zu fragen.

Und im übrigen glaube ich dass mehr Fahrerinnen Damengrösse S als L benötigen also kann man da ruhig mehr vorhalten

Nein Herren S ist nicht hilfreich, fällt grösser als Damen M aus


----------



## LochenFuchs (17. Juni 2012)

Mhhhhh ?? Also heute morgen so gegen 7 Uhr hatte ich die volle Auswahl S/M/L/Xl was man wollte ! 
Du warst bestimmt zu frÃ¼h ð


----------



## Ducus (17. Juni 2012)

Hi,
wir waren das 1 te mal beim Ultra dabei, generell war es nicht schlecht, wir werden 2013 wieder mitfahren.
ABER......Samstag bei der Anmeldung um ca. 12.00 Uhr....kein Trikot in Gr. L mehr zu haben--> Sorry, grotenschlecht kalkuliert ! 
Ach ja, im Stadion um ca. 13.30 Uhr schnappt mir einer das letzte in Gr. L vor der Nase weg 
Zur Nudelparty heißt es.......inbegriffen wie immer Nudel satt ! 
1 Portion war inbegriffen......jede weitere 2,50, mir geht es nicht um die 2,50 ........aber sorry, inbegriffen Nudel satt heißt für mich futter dich satt und zahle nicht extra für den Nachschlag 
O.K. nun weiß ich was Sache ist und werde mich für 2013 entsprechend einstellen.
P.S. ein dickes DANKE an den Wettergott


----------



## trhaflhow (17. Juni 2012)

LochenFuchs schrieb:


> Mhhhhh ?? Also heute morgen so gegen 7 Uhr hatte ich die volle Auswahl S/M/L/Xl was man wollte !
> Du warst bestimmt zu frÃ¼h ð



Damen!!


----------



## powderJO (17. Juni 2012)

wie fast bei jedem marathon-thread frage ich mich auch hier: fÃ¤hrt man wegen einem berg kostenloser nudeln (ist eh nicht gut am vortag vor dem rennen  ) oder wegen des shirts mit â  oder vielleicht doch wegen dem rennen? 

denn das rennen war wieder top. super organisation, super nette helfer und streckenposten, perfekte verpflegungsstationen, schÃ¶nes ambiente drumrum auf dem sportgelÃ¤nde und dazu noch Ã¼berwiegend gut gelaunte teilnehmer auf der strecke - so macht das spaÃ und ich komme sicher wieder.


----------



## onlyforchicks (17. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> wie fast bei jedem marathon-thread frage ich mich auch hier: fährt man wegen einem berg kostenloser nudeln (ist eh nicht gut am vortag vor dem rennen  ) oder wegen des shirts mit  oder vielleicht doch wegen dem rennen?
> 
> denn das rennen war wieder top. super organisation, super nette helfer und streckenposten, perfekte verpflegungsstationen, schönes ambiente drumrum auf dem sportgelände und dazu noch überwiegend gut gelaunte teilnehmer auf der strecke - so macht das spaß und ich komme sicher wieder.


 

Genau so seh ich das auch!!!

Die Orga dort ist top! Die Verpflegung ist auch super und es sind wahnsinnig viele stets freundliche Helfer unterwegs .

Leider hats wohl wieder mal auf dem letzten Wiesendownhill einige üble Stürze gegeben.
Ich hoffe mal für alle Betroffenen, dass es halbwegs glimpflich ausgegangen ist. 
Allen eine gute und schnelle Genesung!!!

Wobei man sich schon fragen muss wieso es an einer geraden mässig steilen Abfahrt wohl jedes Jahr solche Stürze gibt, dass ständig der Hubschrauber im Einsatz ist??

Natürlich kann es einen immer erwischen, aber vielleicht sollten mal einige Teilnehmer Geld in Fahrtechnikkurse investieren anstatt ins neueste Hightechmarterial!

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen das Ganze. Das soll keine Klug********rei sein. 

Nochmals alles Gute an die Verunfallten!!!

Gruss und bis nächstes Jahr in KiZa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olympia (18. Juni 2012)

also, jetz das 2. mal mit gefahren.
im großen und ganzen eine top veranstaltung, super nette leute bei der anmeldung, parkplätze, toiletten, verpflegung rund um's stadion sind top! 

nur auf der strecke kann ich die meinung zur guten verpflegung nicht teilen.
wenn man ein bissl ambitioniert unterwegs ist, und ich meine nicht spitzengruppe aber trotzdem in altersklasse im vorderen ersten drittel, dann will man doch nicht zum getränke nachfüllen anhalten 
ich bin dann mit einer trinkflasche durchgefahren was auf der kleinen runde grad noch so ging, war aber schon grenzwertig!


----------



## corfrimor (18. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> wie fast bei jedem marathon-thread frage ich mich auch hier: fährt man wegen einem berg kostenloser nudeln (ist eh nicht gut am vortag vor dem rennen  ) oder wegen des shirts mit   oder vielleicht doch wegen dem rennen?
> 
> denn das rennen war wieder top. super organisation, super nette helfer und streckenposten, perfekte verpflegungsstationen, schönes ambiente drumrum auf dem sportgelände und dazu noch überwiegend gut gelaunte teilnehmer auf der strecke - so macht das spaß und ich komme sicher wieder.



signed


----------



## boulder2002 (18. Juni 2012)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Leider hats wohl wieder mal auf dem letzten Wiesendownhill einige üble Stürze gegeben.
> Ich hoffe mal für alle Betroffenen, dass es halbwegs glimpflich ausgegangen ist.
> Allen eine gute und schnelle Genesung!!!
> 
> ...



Ich denke, es liegt weniger an der Fahrtechnik und eher daran, dass viele an dieser vom Durchrütteln abgesehen unspektakulären Stelle einfach zu erschöpft sind. Man ist dann unkonzentriert und macht kurz einen Abflug in die Botanik.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (18. Juni 2012)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Ich denke, es liegt weniger an der Fahrtechnik und eher daran, dass viele an dieser vom Durchrütteln abgesehen unspektakulären Stelle einfach zu erschöpft sind. Man ist dann unkonzentriert und macht kurz einen Abflug in die Botanik.



dann ist man aber nicht geeignet (selbstüberschätzung, untrainiert)für so ne strecke, bzw.durch fahrtechnik kann man solche dinge etwas ausgleichen

...was das mit den trinkflaschen angeht, komischich bin die letzten jahre immer kurz gefahren und das auch nicht vorne, aber ne trinkflasche wurde mir immer von vielen händen entgegengestreckt


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (18. Juni 2012)

Man man.... so ne affengeile Veranstaltung und soviele unnütze Sorgen. Das war spitzenklasse, von vorne bis hinten! Und dazu dieses traumhafte Wetter. Ein Wochenende zum ins Bilderbuch malen.

Immer wieder! Will schon wieder losfahren...


----------



## papalooser (18. Juni 2012)

Falls jemand auf dem Powertrack ein Handy gesehen und evtl. mitgenommen hat, ich habe dort gestern mein Motorola Defy verloren. 

Dann bitte PM an mich das würde mir schon einiges bedeuten.

Einige der Trails waren meiner Satteltasche wohl zuviel und sie hatte sich soweit geöffnet, das es irgendwann rausgefallen ist.

Das war letztlich doch noch etwas schmerzhafter als ohne Vorderradbremse ins Ziel zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (18. Juni 2012)

papalooser schrieb:


> Falls jemand auf dem Powertrack ein Handy gesehen und evtl. mitgenommen hat, ich habe dort gestern mein Motorola Defy verloren.
> 
> Dann bitte PM an mich das würde mir schon einiges bedeuten.
> 
> ...



schade ums handy, nimmt man aber nicht mit 
hey wegen deiner bremse, warste in bernau/hof am servicestand deswegen? dann haben wa sogar miteinander kurz gequatscht ( hab meine kurz checken lassen) schwarz rot gelbes trikot.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2012)

du solslt fahren und net schrauben lassen! den bremsenservice macht man VOR dem rennen nicht waehrend 
und ja, ich hatte meien smartphone auch dabei


----------



## kopfnikka67 (18. Juni 2012)

sascha, dafür hat man nen edge 500 
hey besser als erhofft bei dir (soweit ich noch weiss), war doch gut umzumelden


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2012)

joo mich nerven nur die 7minuten durch das 2x nach kartuschen und den versuch das tubeless ventil raus zu bekommen.
aber fuer nen frischvater ohne schlaf und training ganz ok.

und bei dir?


----------



## kopfnikka67 (18. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> joo mich nerven nur die 7minuten durch das 2x nach kartuschen und den versuch das tubeless ventil raus zu bekommen.
> aber fuer nen frischvater ohne schlaf und training ganz ok.
> 
> und bei dir?



fahren nicht pumpen 
mir ging es nur ums ankommen, weisst ja als alleinerziehender mit nem vorpupertären 9 jährigen ohne essen und schlaf 
spass beiseite, ab knöpflesbrunnen hatte ich dann leichte krampfansätze die ich aber gut in den griff bekam um mein highlight den dietenbachdownhill nochmals volle kanne zu rocken...


----------



## papalooser (18. Juni 2012)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> schade ums handy, nimmt man aber nicht mit
> hey wegen deiner bremse, warste in bernau/hof am servicestand deswegen? dann haben wa sogar miteinander kurz gequatscht ( hab meine kurz checken lassen) schwarz rot gelbes trikot.



Ne, das war nicht ich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2012)

Fuer notfaelle habe ich aber gerne ein handy dabei.
Und mein polar hat kein gps 

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ellbc (18. Juni 2012)

Ich bin gestern meinen ersten Marathon gefahren (Speed Track) - alles in  allem ne gute Sache, ich hab's entgegen meiner Erwartung überlebt 

Bei der letzten Abfahrt hat's mir die Kette verwickelt und schließlich ist sie gerissen... naja, kommt wohl vor. Hab dann eben in's Ziel geschoben (wer sein Rad liebt...)


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2012)

Mittleres kettenblatt? Oder zu lange kette. 

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## powderJO (18. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> joo mich nerven nur die 7minuten durch das 2x nach kartuschen und den versuch das tubeless ventil raus zu bekommen.
> aber fuer nen frischvater ohne schlaf und training ganz ok.
> 
> und bei dir?



hola,

wir sind ne ganze zeit lang zusammen gefahren - war der, der zeitgleich mit dir den kettenklemmer hatte und mit dem du im ziel kurz gequatscht hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2012)

wusste ich doch, das mir der bock bekannt vor kam


----------



## powderJO (18. Juni 2012)

ich hab auch überlegt - issers oder issers nicht? weil soooo viele zaboos fahren ja nicht rum ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2012)

lefty, zaboo, schwarz? eigentlich eindeutig


----------



## bikehumanumest (18. Juni 2012)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Wobei man sich schon fragen muss wieso es an einer geraden mässig steilen Abfahrt wohl jedes Jahr solche Stürze gibt, dass ständig der Hubschrauber im Einsatz ist??



vielleicht gerade deshalb...weil man denkt da kann man es laufen lassen und die Stelle unterschätzt...ausserdem sind gerade zu der Zeit (ich war gerade dahinter) viele langsame Ultra/PowerTrack Fahrer da runter und wir SPEED Fahrer,also die ersten 20 sind da gerade im Slalom um diese quer über die Strecke verteilten Fahrer und Fahrer-innen herum gegurkt...

und ja,weil ich das nicht nur einmal  "nett"  gefragt wurde, als ich höflich mehrmals von hinten gefragt habe, ob man bitte etwas weiterrechts fahren könnte um uns vorbeizulassen...für uns (zB mich Platz 2 AK) ging es da um die Sekunden ... 

man könnte sich zB auch erst im Ziel mit seinen Mifahrern lautstark (da war auch wohl noch genügend Puste übrig ?) über das schöne Rennen unterhalten und nicht auf dem Zickzackkurs um den letzten Campingplatz rum wo man nicht überholen konnte...

und gute Besserung, das sah nicht nach leichten Hautabschürfungen bei dem Verunfallten aus, wie heute in der Badischen Zeitung steht...


JOE


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2012)

joe,... wie lange machen wir den spass schon? ist doch immer das selbe. das slalom ueberholen, sollte man echt in den trainingsplan einbauen. vllt in form eines samstag mittags dreisamradweg langballern...

und diese doofe fragerei: "gehts bei dir etwa noch um was???", wenn ich sowas hoere, will ich die leute erst umnieten und dann mit ihrer startnummer fuettern! wer net zumindest gegen die uhr faehrt, sollte keine "tour mit startnummer" fahren.


----------



## Catsoft (18. Juni 2012)

Moin!
Bin auch wieder zurück im Büro. 

Ich fand die Veranstaltung wie immer (war mein 9tes Mal) super. Ok das Festivaltrikot war knapp kalkuliert, dafür war das mit der Anprobe des Unterhemdes gut gemacht. Und die Verpflegung ist IMHO super. Ich bin im Mittelfeld auf der Ultra unterwegs gewesen und es gab an jeder Verpflegung Flaschen zum Austausch. 

Robert


----------



## MasterMito (18. Juni 2012)

Ich war zum zweiten mal auf der Marathon-Distanz unterwegs. Am letzten Berg haben meine Beine komplett zugemacht und ordentlich gekrampft. Sofort waren 2 nette Damen neben mi, haben mir ein Glas Salzwasser in die Hand gedrückt und den Krampf wegmassiert. Bestimmt 10 Minuten, der Hammer wie nett die waren. Habe den letzten Berg dann vollends hoch geschoben und bergab rollen lassen. Bin so wenigstens ins Ziel.
Wetter war echt der Hammer und es ist immer ordentlich organisiert. Das mit den Größen beim Startgeschenk ist jedes Jahr so, habe aber noch keine Probleme gehabt.
Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder.


----------



## Daniel01 (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
war gestern auch beim Ultra in Kirchzarten dabei auf der Speed Track-Strecke. Da ich mein GPS zuhause vergessen habe, wäre es nett wenn einer von euch die auch dabei waren mir die Stracke zusenden könnte, damit ich sie nochmal sgemütlich abfahren kann mit anderen Kollegen.


----------



## deathmetalex (18. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> wie fast bei jedem marathon-thread frage ich mich auch hier: fährt man wegen einem berg kostenloser nudeln (ist eh nicht gut am vortag vor dem rennen  ) oder wegen des shirts mit   oder vielleicht doch wegen dem rennen?
> 
> denn das rennen war wieder top. super organisation, super nette helfer und streckenposten, perfekte verpflegungsstationen, schönes ambiente drumrum auf dem sportgelände und dazu noch überwiegend gut gelaunte teilnehmer auf der strecke - so macht das spaß und ich komme sicher wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexanderZ (18. Juni 2012)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Wobei man sich schon fragen muss wieso es an einer geraden mässig steilen Abfahrt wohl jedes Jahr solche Stürze gibt, dass ständig der Hubschrauber im Einsatz ist??
> 
> Natürlich kann es einen immer erwischen, aber vielleicht sollten mal einige Teilnehmer Geld in Fahrtechnikkurse investieren anstatt ins neueste Hightechmarterial!


  die leute fliegen genau hier auf die nase, weil sie das ziel schon sehen/hören können, und auf einmal jeder depp noch 1-4 plätze gutmachen will. die wiese sieht harmslos aus, geht dann aber in die eh schon strapazierten hände, und bumm liegste auf der nase.


----------



## onlyforchicks (18. Juni 2012)

alexanderZ schrieb:


> die leute fliegen genau hier auf die nase, weil sie das ziel schon sehen/hören können, und auf einmal jeder depp noch 1-4 plätze gutmachen will. die wiese sieht harmslos aus, geht dann aber in die eh schon strapazierten hände, und bumm liegste auf der nase.


 
Wahrscheinlich hast Du damit Recht. 

Naja, ich seh das Problem halt auch darin, dass man als "etwas schnellerer" Fahrer im Slalom durch die "Touri- Fahrer" durchmuss.

Das ist halt auch nicht ohne. Geht aber eigentlich ganz gut. Leider fehlt es manchen da auch am Verständnis. 
Siehe Kommentare weiter oben in diesem Thread. 

Wie auch immer, Spass hats auf jeden Fall wieder mal gemacht.

Nächstes Jahr wieder....


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2012)

eben, meist geht es gut. und wenn net wartet man halt,... doof aber ok. nur diese holen kommentare nerven brutal!
siehst du die nummer da vorne? was sagt die dir? RIIICHTIG!


----------



## onlyforchicks (18. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> eben, meist geht es gut. und wenn net wartet man halt,... doof aber ok. nur diese holen kommentare nerven brutal!
> siehst du die nummer da vorne? was sagt die dir? RIIICHTIG!


 
Hallo nopain-nogain,

ich glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden. Mir geht es ja genau wie Dir auch. 
Ich musste mir gestern dumme Kommentare anhören, weil ich darum gebeten habe, ob ich denn nicht mal kurz durch dürfte. 
Die sind in breiter 5er Reihe auf der Strasse Richtung Zeltplatz gerollt und haben gequatscht.
Die konnten halt nicht verstehen, dass es Leute gibt , die das Ganze auch als Rennen (da ist es wieder , das unerhörte Wort...) sehen und fahren.
Und da geb ich halt FULLLLLGAZZZZ bis zum Schluss.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2012)

ich hab dich scho verstanden


----------



## atomic66 (18. Juni 2012)

Ich war dieses Jahr zum 6 mal auf der Marathonrunde unterwegs. Persönliche Zeit verbessert, aber etwa 170 Plätz in der Gesamtwertung verloren. Hatten gestern alle Flügel oder was ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (18. Juni 2012)

atomic66 schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Jahr zum 6 mal auf der Marathonrunde unterwegs. Persönliche Zeit verbessert, aber etwa 170 Plätz in der Gesamtwertung verloren. Hatten gestern alle Flügel oder was ???



Was bist denn gefahren?  Altersklasse?


----------



## Freeagain (18. Juni 2012)

Gestern war die Chirurgie der Uniklinik Freiburg h-o-f-f-n-u-n-g-s-l-o-s überfüllt, mehrheitlich Verletzte aus dem Rennen. Die Ärzte waren am Abend am Rande der Erschöpfung. 
Ich finde es nicht fair, dass man ein Techniktraining fordert für die Gestürzten. Am selben Tag stürzte bei der EM Hannes Genze, hat er etwa technische Defizite? 
In Kirchzarten stürzte gestern in der Spitze ein Biker am Unfallschwerpunkt, der bei vielen Rennen alles abgeräumt hat und jahrelang keinen einzigen Sturz hatte. Bei solch einer Massenveranstaltung sollte sich der Veranstalter ernsthaft überlegen, Unfallschwerpunkte zu entschärfen. Es geht hier um den Schutz der Masse und nicht um die wenigen Elitefahrer!


----------



## onlyforchicks (18. Juni 2012)

Das ist ja alles schön und gut. Klar stürzen die Profis auch mal. 

Wie gesagt, ich wünsche allen Gestürzten und Verletzten unbedingt die beste und schnellste Genesung.

Das war nicht persönlich gemeint. 
Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach , überschätzen sich halt sehr viele Fahrer, sowohl was Kondition als auch Fahrtechnik angeht.

Wobei man bei der Strecke ja eigentlich gar keine Fahrtechnik benötigt. Da ist ja eh nix technisches mehr drin. 
Ich finde , dass der Veranstalter schon sein bestes tut bezüglich Fahrsicherheit.

Wenn aber jemand nicht einschätzen kann, wie schnell er bergab alles unter Kontrolle hat und auf plötzliche Hindernisse reagieren kann, dann kommt das dabei raus, was keiner will.

Hört sich vielleicht hart und brutal an, aber so ist es nun mal.

Diese letzte "gefährliche" Abfahrt ist nur dann gefährlich, wenn man über seine Verhältnisse runterbügelt!!


----------



## svollmer (18. Juni 2012)

Ich fand's auch klasse! Bin den Ultra gefahren, aber ab Aftersteg ziemlich eingebrochen und froh, noch irgendwie ins Ziel gekommen zu sein.  Da ist man froh über jede Kleinigkeit, wie zum Beispiel die Mädels mit den Schwammtüchern nach der Alpe de Fiddlebrugg. Die Atmosphäre bei den Zuschauern und Helfern ist immer super und macht für mich auch das Flair aus, warum man gerne mitfährt. 

Meine Meinung zum Thema Überholen: Natürlich ist es selbstverständlich, dass langsamere Fahrer den schnellen Platz machen sollten, meist klappt das ja auch. Allerdings sollte man gegenseitig Rücksicht nehmen und auch an die anderen denken. Sie fahren bergab nicht absichtlich so langsam, sondern weil sie ängstlich sind oder nicht die richtige Technik haben. Und bei den schwierigen Stellen gibt es ja oft nur eine Ideallinie, die der vorausfahrende auch nicht einfach so verlassen kann. Da hilft es nicht, wenn man laut fluchend von hinten kommt und riskante Überholmanöver macht, die beide gefährden.

Ich wurde auch mehrfach von Fahrern des Speed Tracks aufgehalten, dann muss man einfach etwas Geduld haben. Was mich allerdings auch nervt, ist, wenn beispielsweise manche bergauf zu zweit oder dritt nebeneinander fahren, obwohl gerade das Führungsmotorrad des Marathons vorbeikommt und klar ist, dass gleich die Spitzengruppe folgt.

Schade finde ich jedes Jahr wieder, dass man so viel Müll auf der Strecke liegen sieht. Manche kapieren es einfach nicht ...


----------



## Catsoft (18. Juni 2012)

Freeagain schrieb:


> Gestern war die Chirurgie der Uniklinik Freiburg h-o-f-f-n-u-n-g-s-l-o-s überfüllt, mehrheitlich Verletzte aus dem Rennen. Die Ärzte waren am Abend am Rande der Erschöpfung.
> Ich finde es nicht fair, dass man ein Techniktraining fordert für die Gestürzten. Am selben Tag stürzte bei der EM Hannes Genze, hat er etwa technische Defizite?
> In Kirchzarten stürzte gestern in der Spitze ein Biker am Unfallschwerpunkt, der bei vielen Rennen alles abgeräumt hat und jahrelang keinen einzigen Sturz hatte. Bei solch einer Massenveranstaltung sollte sich der Veranstalter ernsthaft überlegen, Unfallschwerpunkte zu entschärfen. Es geht hier um den Schutz der Masse und nicht um die wenigen Elitefahrer!



Das bring nix. Du könntest das Rennen auf einer Autobahngerade austragen, da würde es auch böse Stürze geben. Ich behaupte sogar, dass die leichte Strecke in Kirchzeiten gradezu Stütze provoziert, da viele weniger routinierte fahren. Was man an der letzten Abfahrt überlegen sollte, ist zumindest die Kurzstreckler über eine andere Linie abfahren zu lassen. So entzerrt sich das Thema "Überholen" ein wenig.


----------



## Freeagain (18. Juni 2012)

Ganz klar, auch auf Autobahngeraden würden manche stürzen. Aber es geht um die bekannten Unfall*schwerpunkte*. Da nützt erfahrungsgemäss kein Rat an die Teilnehmer, denn Fakt ist, dass genau an zwei Punkten die Unfallhäufigkeit signifikant steigt. Egal, wie wir das interpretieren möchten. Also wäre der vernünftige Veranstalter in der Pflicht, Massnahmen zu ergreifen. So vermeiden wir, dass uns mit juristischen Winkelzügen irgendwelche schrägen Einschränkungen auferlegt werden und die schöne Veranstaltung einschränken.


----------



## allert (18. Juni 2012)

olympia schrieb:


> also, jetz das 2. mal mit gefahren.
> im großen und ganzen eine top veranstaltung, super nette leute bei der anmeldung, parkplätze, toiletten, verpflegung rund um's stadion sind top!
> 
> nur auf der strecke kann ich die meinung zur guten verpflegung nicht teilen.
> ...



Also ich habe an zwei Verpflegunsstationen angehalten und dabei ca. 5 Minuten verloren. Ich habe gar nicht registriert, dass es Flaschen im Austausch gibt. Wenn ich jetzt die 5 Minuten nehme, dann wäre das Platz 132 statt 167 in der AK (Gesamt 401 statt 338). Ok sind schon 35 (63) Plätze, aber das wäre auch schneller gegangen, wenn ich nicht noch einen Plausch mit einer netten Dame am Stand gemacht hätte ;-)

Mir hat es auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Bin das letzte Mal vor 7 Jahren gefahren und werde für das nächste Mal sicher nicht wieder so lange warten.

Bezüglich der letzten Abfahrt bin ich der Meinung da hilft einfach ein bisschen gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. Allerdings wenn ich um das Treppchen kämpfen würde, wäre ich da wahrscheinlich auch etwas weniger entspannt. An den anderen Stellen auf der Strecke ging das Überholen sehr gut, obwohl ich relativ weit hinten gestartet bin. Insgesamt fand ich die Teilnehmer sehr angenehm, sehr wenig Gemotze.

Steffen


----------



## kopfnikka67 (18. Juni 2012)

svollmer schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings auch nervt, ist, wenn beispielsweise manche bergauf zu zweit oder dritt nebeneinander fahren, obwohl gerade das Führungsmotorrad des Marathons vorbeikommt und klar ist, dass gleich die Spitzengruppe folgt.



hinterwaldkopf  ich hab sogar noch deswegen gerufen das die Platz machen sollen...


Verpflegung:
man könnte ja ev. auch seine eigene notfallration für unterwegs mitnehmen( aber halt wiegt ja was und sind ja noch nebenkosten zur anfahrt und dem startgeld) falls ja, was eigentlich kaum der fall ist nix mehr an den tischen zu haben ist 


was unfallschwerpunkte angeht:
wenn man in todtnau fahrer vom speedtrack trifft die mit krämpfen kämpfen ( hmmm da war ja noch gar kein richtiger berg) aber von ner vollgas abfahrt nach kiza reden...
wenn man ohne ausreichend training und streckenkentniss denkt man kann bergab so fahren wie auf der heimatlichen abfahrt
wenn man denkt in der abfahrt zeit und plätze zu machen
kurzum, wen man sich selbst überschätzt (profis wie hobbyfahrer) dann passieren dies stürze

persönlich tut es mir für jeden gestürzten leid, aber wenn ihr denkt das ist heftig, dann fahrt mal z.b. in wildbad diese abfahrten dort, da gibts keinen platz links und rechts und komischerweise jammert dort keiner das es zu gefährlich ist!!!

Fakt ist auch, das die orga in kiza tadellos arbeitet und alles so sicher wie möglich macht. 
Also sollte sich *jeder* selbst hinterfragen ob er auch wirklich das selbstgesteckte ziel erreichen kann, bzw. die strecke für ihn machbar ist.

Warum sonst gibt es einen Athletenerklärung vom veranstalter, den sollten sich einige auch mal durchlesen.

Ich lass mir hier halt nicht eine der besten Veranstaltungen die es gibt für *alle* MTBler ob profi oder hobby kaputtreden sie sei zu gefährlich, aber der berg is ja auch viel zu steil das muss unbedingt flacher werden sonst kommt man ja nicht rüber....

für die die sich dort in allen belangen wohlfühlen, man sieht sich 2013


----------



## corfrimor (18. Juni 2012)

Freeagain schrieb:


> [...]Bei solch einer Massenveranstaltung sollte sich der Veranstalter ernsthaft überlegen, Unfallschwerpunkte zu entschärfen. Es geht hier um den Schutz der Masse [...]



Wenn man die Strecke noch mehr entschärft, hat man ein reines Straßenrennen - das fände ich schade.

Letztlich muß man einfach akzeptieren, daß es beim MTB - und vor allem bei Rennen - selbstverständlich auch zu Unfällen mit teilweise schweren Verletzungen kommen kann. So ist das nun einmal. Wenn man dieses Risiko nicht eingehen möchte (was völlig ok ist), bleibt man eben zu Hause. 

Ich sage das nicht, weil mir die Verunfallten völlig egal wären. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, wie unschön es ist, mit dem Krankenwagen abtransportiert zu werden. Aber diese um sich greifende Versicherungsmentalität und die Versuche, jedes erdenkliche Risiko um der Gesundheit willen auszuschließen oder wenigstens zu minimieren, sind mir persönlich fremd.


P.S. @ kopfnikka67: Bad Wildbad und Neustadt find' ich übrigens sehr geile Strecken


----------



## atomic66 (18. Juni 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Was bist denn gefahren?  Altersklasse?



Marathon, Masters 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (18. Juni 2012)

meine güte - so bedauerlich das für die betroffenen ist - stürze passieren nun mal. es ist ein rennen und die meisten wollen irgendwas erreichen. ein platz auf dem treppchen, persönliche bestzeit, schneller als der kumpel. logo, dass also alles gegeben wird und der grat zwischen schnell und zu schnell ist eben schmal. racing eben. 

und von wegen signifikant und statistik und so - alleine auf der ultra kamen gestern über 100.000 km und sicher über 6000 mtb-stunden zusammen. in anbetracht dessen, halten sich die unfallzahlen doch im rahmen finde ich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2012)

Auja! Noch ein rennradrennen, das sich sich bike marathon nennt!

Wobei, eine noch einfacher strecke als in kiza... Vllt liegt es halt doch daran, das da echt jeder fahren muss, der ein rad in der garage hat. Und wenn es das einzige mal ist, das er im jahr drauf sitzt.

Aber trotzdem gute besserung an die gestuerzten! Auch ich bin nicht davor gefeilt und durfte mich schon mit ac gelenk sprengung einen alpenpass runter kaempfen. Nach einer einfacheren strecke habe ich aber nicht geschrien. DAS machen auch komischer weise nie die gestuerzten, sondern moechtegern weltverbesserer (will ja keinen doof anmachen).

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich find alles super so wie es ist  Ich finde auch nicht, dass es gar keinen technischen Anspruch gibt. Grundsätzlich ist es eine Breitensportveranstaltung und ich finde es toll, dass auch ältere mit 60 noch mitfahren. Genau das ist auch die positive Wirkung des MTB Sports. Bewundernd wieviele "Normalos" sich 6 Stunden durchbeissen und fleissig auf Veranstaltungen wie Kirchzarten trainieren. 

Ich finde in Kirchzarten alles super und prima, ich danke allen gefühlten Millionen Helfern und freue mich über alle und jeden den man am 21. Juli in Albstadt zum Albstadt Bike Marathon wieder sieht 

Bleibt gesund 

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## Trumpf (19. Juni 2012)

Auf der Ultra Strecke gibt es von Anfang an ein paar Stellen bei denen man stürzen kann. Entweder weil sie technisch etwas anspruchsvoller sind oder eben einfach zu schnell gefahren werden können und dann dem Fahrer eben mal eine Kurve ausgeht. Trotzdem fahren doch die meisten so gut sie eben können. 

Das aber gerade kurz vor dem Ziel mehrere gestürzt sind schieb ich auf die nachlassende Konzentration kurz vor dem Ziel. 

Ganz schlimm fand ich den armen Kerl der 100 Meter vor dem Stadion bewusstlos mit Gesicht im Dreck hinter einem dieser XC_Sprint Hügeln lag, seine ?Freundin? laut weinend nebendran kniete. Ich drück ganz fest die Daumen dass das nur so schlimm aussah und es dann doch nicht so schlimm war.


----------



## corfrimor (19. Juni 2012)

Ja, sowas ist natürlich total übel  Daumen drücken.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2012)

da muss ich doch recht geben. die sprint/dual slamom doubles waren fuern arsch und unnoetig "gefaehrlich".
da kann man zielich leicht sche*** bauen und sich haesslich lang machen. warum DIE drin sein mussten versteh ich au net.


----------



## blumi (19. Juni 2012)

Bin am WE auch wieder den Marathon gefahren. Ich finde auch, dass die Strecke relativ einfach zu fahren ist was technische Herausforderungen betrifft. 
Ich kann die Strecke mit ein paar anderen Veranstaltungen vergleichen wie z.B. Singen, Bad Wildbad, Neustadt adW, Furtwangen und Offenburg. 
Ich denke die Strecke ist dem Teilnehmerfeld entsprechend angepasst und somit absolut zumutbar für jeden der mit fährt. 
Wie hoch das Risiko bei der Abfahrt usw. wird, bestimmt ja jeder selbst durch das Tempo. Auch hier finde ich überschätzen sich einige bzw. fehlt die entsprechende Konzentration oder Erfahrung. 

Was die paar Hügelchen kurz vorm Stadion betrifft, die hätte man weglassen können andererseits wer 77km über Stock und Stein fährt, sollte die wohl auch noch schaffen können. Wer sich bis zu dem Punkt noch nicht ausgetobt hat auf der Strecke und dort unbedingt mit 30km durch muss, der hat glaube ich was falsch gemacht zuvor. 
Der Drop direkt zur Einfahrt ins Stadion wurde je entfernt, der hätte bestimmt noch mehreren zum Verhängnis werden können, da man so etwas ja erst recht spät sieht bzw. realisiert.


----------



## Catsoft (19. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> da muss ich doch recht geben. die sprint/dual slamom doubles waren fuern arsch und unnoetig "gefaehrlich".
> da kann man zielich leicht sche*** bauen und sich haesslich lang machen. warum DIE drin sein mussten versteh ich au net.



Ich fand die auch überflüssig. Aber: Sie waren angekündigt, und gut sichtbar. Wer dort auch nur noch das kleinste Risiko eingeht, macht was falsch. 
Die letzte Abfahrt (da hab ich einen Bewustlosen liegen sehen) ist allerdings "Natur" und daher ist der Hügel einfach mal da. Die Abfahrt ist mit den Regenabläufen auch tückisch. Da könnte der Veranstalter im Heft natürlich noch gesondert darauf hinweisen. Das Schild "Slow" alleine beachtet doch sowieso keiner.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2012)

das mit dem slow beachtet darum keiner, weil das in kiza an jeder kurve steht.
da koennte man sich mal ein beispiel an wildbad, doer den schweizer marathons nehmen. wenn da achtung steht, dann ist das meist auch achtung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumi (19. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das mit dem slow beachtet darum keiner, weil das in kiza an jeder kurve steht.



Sehe das genau so, wenn ich zwei drei mal so ein Schild sehe und danach kommt aus meiner Sicht nichts wirklich gefährliches stumpft man etwas ab und beachtet folgende Schilder weniger oder gar nicht. 

Vielleicht wären hier unterschiedliche Schilder/Kategorien eine Lösung. Wobei dann wieder unterschieden werden muss, was ist gefährlich und was ist weniger gefährlich. 

Glaube ein Veranstalter hat es nicht immer leicht es allen Recht zu machen. ;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2012)

ne, das hat er sicher net. und kiza macht weniger falsch als manch anderer. aber ein weniger inflationaeres "achtung-schild" waere besser.

und ein fuehrungsmotorrad, das weis wo es lang geht...


----------



## blumi (19. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und ein fuehrungsmotorrad, das weis wo es lang geht...



*Mehrwissenwill*


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2012)

zitat der fb meldung dest eams iXs:
"nachtrag 3: uli führte das rennen der short-track distanz in der letzten abfahrt vom stollenbach nach kirchzarten mit 1:30 vorsprung an, als das führungsmotorrad vor ihm falsch abgebogen ist. nach mehreren kilometern viel der fatale fehler auf - das rennen war für ihn aber vorbei. dabei hatte er nur noch wenige kilometer um das rennen vor spitzenfahrern wie christian pfäffle (rothaus-poison) und marco schätzing (fuji rockets) zu gewinnen. die organisatoren des ultra bike entschuldigen sich zwar und er wurde noch inoffiziell zusammen mit dem sieger schätzing geehrt"

kann der veranstalter wenig dafuer und ich glaub der motorrad fahrer haette sich am liebsten eingegraben


----------



## powderJO (19. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> da muss ich doch recht geben. die sprint/dual slamom doubles waren fuern arsch und unnoetig "gefaehrlich".
> da kann man zielich leicht sche*** bauen und sich haesslich lang machen. warum DIE drin sein mussten versteh ich au net.



naja - das waren ja keine bikepark-doubles, sondern eher so kinderübungsplatz-niveau. klar hätte man die auch noch schleifen können, aber letztlich würde das imho nix ändern: wo rennen gefahren werden, wird sich auch mal lang gemacht.  jedes risiko kann man nun mal nicht ausschließen und jeder weiß das auch, wenn er sich an den start stellt. das der veranstalter mitgedacht hat erkennt man doch daran, dass der kleine sprung ins stadion, der im sprint noch drin war, rausgenommen wurde. 
deshalb finde ich die diskussion eigentlich total überflüssig - so leid es mir für die gestürzten tut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2012)

ich fand sie au net zu schwer... nur unnoetig. fuer spass zu klein und so halt kaese... kein nutzen davon... aber egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeagain (19. Juni 2012)

Zunächst ist jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich, ganz klar. Aber wenn exakt an derselben Stelle 14 Biker stürzen, von denen alleine ich weiss, gleichgültig wie schwer die Verletzungen sind und ob sie weiter fahren können oder nicht, dann sollte man als Veranstalter reagieren. 
Beim Skisprung wird sofort die Sprungschanze verkürzt, wenn es während eines Wettbewerbes Sturzauffälligkeiten gibt.
Was hätte man bei einem Todesfall gemacht? Abgebrochen? Bei den Wirbelsäulenverletzungen hat man auf jeden Fall nichts gemacht. 
Das sind Gedankenanstösse in erster Linie für die Veranstalter zum Diskutieren, denn sie lesen hier mit. Die Unterschrift der Athleten hat bei einer so gravierenden Unfallhäufigkeit juristisch keine Relevanz, das sollten die Veranstalter mitnehmen!


----------



## schnezler (19. Juni 2012)

Die Veranstaltung an sich ist super organisiert! Da es aber 5 Strecken gibt die sich teils die Wege teilen müssen trifft halt der ambitionierte Hobbyfahrer auf den Genussbiker der nur ins Ziel kommen will. Speziell die Speedtrackfahrer fahren so auf die lahmen Ultra/Powertrack/Marathon Fahrer auf. Der Shorttrack fährt auch voll in die Marathongruppe rein. Es gibt aber genug breite Wege wo man vorbei fahren kann. 

Als Unfallschwerpunkt sehe ich eigentlich auch die Kombination aus Erschöpfung und anspruchsvollen Abfahren im Vergleich zur restlichen Strecke, die leider erst am Ende kommen. Gerade bei der Marathonstrecke die lange Abfahrt nach Oberried macht immer Spaß, doch wenn ich eh schon weis, dass es eh nicht für einen Podestplatz reicht, nehm ich das Tempo "etwas" raus. Ich hab auf der Abfahrt sicher noch 5 leichte Stürze gesehen, die einfach wegen Konzentrationsfehler passieren. Ich bin der Meinung, dass mehr Trails eingebaut werden und zwar nicht nur am Ende 
Die meisten Marathons sind halt leider Forstautobahnrennen, Spaß machst trozdem!


----------



## Rainer_L. (19. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wobei, eine noch einfacher strecke als in kiza... Vllt liegt es halt doch daran, das da echt jeder fahren muss, der ein rad in der garage hat. Und wenn es das einzige mal ist, das er im jahr drauf sitzt.


 
Ich denke auch das es eher an der fehlenden Fahrtechnik einiger Teilnehmer liegt. Der Ultra ist ja bekanntermaßen eine "Roller"Strecke. Und technisch ist die finale Abfahrt im Vergleich zu anderen Strecken sicher nicht. Mir ist nicht bekannt daß es einen technisch anspruchsloseren MTB Marathon gibt. 
Aber trotzdem macht es hier immer wieder Spaß, die Stimmung ist super, unvergleichlich .


----------



## corfrimor (19. Juni 2012)

Freeagain schrieb:


> [...]Aber wenn exakt an derselben Stelle 14 Biker stürzen, [...]



An welcher Stelle war das denn? Kann man das gut beschreiben?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (19. Juni 2012)

Schätz mal letzte Abfahrt Richtung KiZa wo es auf dem Sand und Schotter runter geht und wo immer der Heli landet.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2012)

technisch einfach als kiza geht echt nur noch als radtouristik an der donau entlang.
konditionell ist natuerlich was anderes, aber wenn dasein problem ist, sollte man seine streckenwahl ueberdenken.


----------



## powderJO (19. Juni 2012)

mal abgesehen davon, dass der vergleich skisprung / mtb etwas hinkt (gefahrenpotential bei sturz) wird auch beim skisprung nicht automatisch reagiert, wenn die sturzrate unter einem prozent liegt. nochmal: selbst bei 14 stürzen an einer stelle von einer signifikant hohen zahl und einer gravierenden unfallhäufigkeit zu sprechen, ist angesichts der teilnehmerzahlen schlicht absurd. 

noch absurder ist allerdings, die als "hinweis an den veranstalter" getarnte drohung mit dem recht: 



Freeagain schrieb:


> Die Unterschrift der Athleten hat bei einer so gravierenden Unfallhäufigkeit juristisch keine Relevanz, das sollten die Veranstalter mitnehmen!



erstens muss der veranstalter keine angst haben, sofern er auf die gefahren hinweist (siehe zugspitzlauf) und zweitens ist kaum etwas armseliger, als andere für pech bzw. die eigene risikobereitschaft/ dummheit / fahrlässigkeit / leichsinnigkeit haftbar machen zu wollen.


----------



## Riderman (19. Juni 2012)

Es gibt keine einfachen Rennen ! wenn die Strecke technisch wenig schwierig ist, wandert die Geschwindigkeit nach oben. förmlich mathematisch nachweisbar.

eine kleine Unaufmerksamkeit für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde, nicht heute, und nicht morgen - und es kann UNS allen das gleiche passieren ! Ob Ultra, oder Short Track, Lizenz oder Hobbyklasse.

Die gefährlichste Rad-Strecke für mich  ist immer noch der Dreisamweg.

Die Doubles waren so "leicht", dass im XC Sprint im Prinzip von allen Radlern gedrückt worden sind. bikepark kopieren, war wohl nicht die Idee.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2012)

ja, aber wenn ich zu schnell/unachtsam bin, darf ich den veranstalter net verantwortlich machen... was aber wohl keiner der gestuerzten macht... sondern nur ein "samariter"


----------



## corfrimor (19. Juni 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Schätz mal letzte Abfahrt Richtung KiZa wo es auf dem Sand und Schotter runter geht und wo immer der Heli landet.



Letzte Abfahrt ist schon klar, aber wo genau? Ich frage, weil mir partout keine Stelle einfallen will, die in irgendeiner Weise problematisch wäre.

Das Grundproblem scheint mir insofern nicht die Abfahrt selbst, sondern schlicht und einfach die Erschöpfung und nachlassende Konzentration zu sein, welche die Unfallhäufigkeit steigen läßt. Dieses Risiko kann man in einem Rennen aber naturgemäß nicht abstellen, schon gar nicht seitens des Veranstalters. Das müssen die Sportler (auch die reinen Breitensportler) schon selbst kontrollieren, z. B. dadurch, daß sie bei der Rennvorbereitung auch mal trainieren, eine Abfahrt in erschöpftem Zustand sauber zu meistern. Das gehört einfach dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderman (19. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ja, aber wenn ich zu schnell/unachtsam bin, darf ich den veranstalter net verantwortlich machen.."



absolut korrekt.

wurde nicht die Dietenbachabfahrt im Laufe der Jahre eh schon etwas vereinfacht ? ich meine da gab es immer Querrinnen ... naja.

mir persönlich ist die Abfahrt nach Todtnau oder auch von der Farnwitte runter  "nicht geheuer" , warum auch immer. Vielleicht weil man nur so ruhig aufm Rad sitzt....

seltsam


----------



## firebean (19. Juni 2012)

Die Fotos sind online. Irgendwie scheint es da aber ein kleines Missverständnis mit meiner Startnummer zu geben. Bei den Bildern, auf denen ich drauf bin, erscheint zwischendurch immer mal wieder ein Bild eines völlig anderen Radfahrers....


----------



## MasterMito (19. Juni 2012)

Das passiert recht häufig. Hatte ich letztes Jahr auch.
Dieses Jahr scheints geklappt zu haben.


----------



## ellbc (19. Juni 2012)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Letzte Abfahrt ist schon klar, aber wo genau? Ich frage, weil mir partout keine Stelle einfallen will, die in irgendeiner Weise problematisch wäre.



Da sind zwischendrin doch einige teils heftige Querrillen, die selbst bei meinem Fully gut durchgeschlagen haben (so sehr, dass ich nen klassischen Chainsuck hatte...).
Wenn da einer mit nem Marathon-Bike mit 100mm Gabel und Hardtail ankommt springt der entsprechend anders über die Rinnen drüber, da kommt der eine oder andere sicher mal in's Schlingern und stürzt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2012)

wenn man sich die tiefste stelle sucht... ich bin mit hardtail und 80mm gabel seeeehr flott runter gekommen...


----------



## ellbc (19. Juni 2012)

Klar - da kommt dann wieder das Thema Erschöpfung / Fahrtechnik in's Spiel


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2012)

oder der 29er marketing hype


----------



## blumi (19. Juni 2012)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Letzte Abfahrt ist schon klar, aber wo genau? Ich frage, weil mir partout keine Stelle einfallen will, die in irgendeiner Weise problematisch wäre.



Denke mal es ist gleich der Anfang der Abfahrt. Hier zieht es sich schon etwas länger einfach nur gerade aus. Es kommen halt immer wieder Unebenheiten oder gar Löcher vor und vom Regen ausgewaschene Stellen. 

Mit nem 29er sicherlich noch einfacher zu meistern als mit nem 26er. Aber ihr kennt das ja, wenn das Vorderrad genau in die Bodenwelle passt oder man einfach von der Spur abkommt. Ein ungeübter oder unkonzentrierter Fahrer steigt dann sehr schnell übern Lenker ab.


----------



## corfrimor (19. Juni 2012)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Letzte Abfahrt ist schon klar, aber wo genau? Ich frage, weil mir partout keine Stelle einfallen will, die in irgendeiner Weise problematisch wäre.[...]





ellbc schrieb:


> Da sind zwischendrin doch einige teils heftige Querrillen [...]





blumi schrieb:


> [...] länger einfach nur gerade aus [...] immer wieder Unebenheiten oder gar Löcher vor und vom Regen ausgewaschene Stellen [...]




Es gibt also "heftige Querrillen", geht "einfach nur gerade aus" und es gibt "Unebenheiten" und sogar "Löcher" sowie  "vom Regen ausgewaschene Stellen" ... 

Jungs, ich will mich wirklich nicht über Euch lustig machen oder so - aber das ist ein MTB-Rennen. Da geht's halt ins Gelände. Über Stock und Stein und so. Menschenskind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2012)

hihi  

conny antworte auf emails! VERDAMMT!


----------



## blumi (19. Juni 2012)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Jungs, ich will mich wirklich nicht über Euch lustig machen oder so - aber das ist ein MTB-Rennen. Da geht's halt ins Gelände. Über Stock und Stein und so. Menschenskind



Hat glaube ich keiner was anderes behauptet. Es ging drum zu beschreiben von welcher Stelle genau die Rede ist. Zusätzlich wurde beschrieben wie die Verhältnisse dort sind.


----------



## ellbc (19. Juni 2012)

blumi schrieb:


> Hat glaube ich keiner was anderes behauptet. Es ging drum zu beschreiben von welcher Stelle genau die Rede ist. Zusätzlich wurde beschrieben wie die Verhältnisse dort sind.



Exakt... hat doch keiner von uns geschrieben, dass wir das nicht gepackt haben?
Ich meinte ja nur, dass ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass da der eine oder andere so seine Problemchen bekommen hat.


----------



## corfrimor (19. Juni 2012)

Es geht mir nur darum zu unterstreichen, daß die Veranstalter meines Erachtens nicht viel Sinnvolles tun können, um die sogenannten "Unfallschwerpunkte" zu entschärfen. Weil die Unfallhäufigkeit eben nicht primär, wie Eure Zitate zeigen, auf die ach so schwere Strecke zurückzuführen ist, sondern auf die Erschöpfung, Unkonzentriertheit und daraus resultierenden Fahrfehler der Sportler. 

Ich wollte Euch sicher nicht veräppeln


----------



## blumi (19. Juni 2012)

Ich geh jetzt sogar so weit und behaupte mal, dass die beschriebene Abfahrt wohl die größte Herausforderung (fahrtechnisch) beim Marathon ist. 

Und wenn man das noch entschärft, dann kann man nächstes mal mit dem Rennrad mitfahren. ;-)


----------



## corfrimor (19. Juni 2012)

Eben, genau so sehe ich das auch.


P.S.: Gerade fällt mir ein, daß ich im Startblock sogar einen Fahrer gesehen habe, der mit einem (übrigens sehr geilen) Kocmo-Titan-Disc-Crosser angetreten ist. Und das war vermutlich noch nicht einmal eine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumi (19. Juni 2012)

Hab noch was ganz anderes. 
Habs hier nicht gelesen, vielleicht aber auch überlesen. 
Den Hinterwaldkopf hoch, bin ich an einer vorbei gefahren, die hatte ein Bike unter sich mit nur einem Gang. Stehend ist sie da hochgefahren.
Was war das denn? 
Straftraining?
Ne Wette verloren?


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2012)

weniger ist manchmal mehr


----------



## Catsoft (19. Juni 2012)

blumi schrieb:


> Hab noch was ganz anderes.
> Habs hier nicht gelesen, vielleicht aber auch überlesen.
> Den Hinterwaldkopf hoch, bin ich an einer vorbei gefahren, die hatte ein Bike unter sich mit nur einem Gang. Stehend ist sie da hochgefahren.
> Was war das denn?
> ...



Mila ist doch bekannt dafür und hat es damit sogar in die Bike geschaft.


----------



## blumi (19. Juni 2012)

Wer?
Klär mich mal auf bitte, wer Mila ist.


----------



## onlyforchicks (19. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> da muss ich doch recht geben. die sprint/dual slamom doubles waren fuern arsch und unnoetig "gefaehrlich".
> da kann man zielich leicht sche*** bauen und sich haesslich lang machen. warum DIE drin sein mussten versteh ich au net.


 
Die sind drin, weil wir auf dem Mountainbike sitzen und nicht auf dem Rennrad !!!


----------



## onlyforchicks (19. Juni 2012)

blumi schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt sogar so weit und behaupte mal, dass die beschriebene Abfahrt wohl die größte Herausforderung (fahrtechnisch) beim Marathon ist.
> 
> Und wenn man das noch entschärft, dann kann man nächstes mal mit dem Rennrad mitfahren. ;-)


 

Ging dieses Jahr schon!! Twentyniner mit Starrgabel und bergab nur genau 1 mal überholt worden.


----------



## corfrimor (19. Juni 2012)

blumi schrieb:


> Wer?
> Klär mich mal auf bitte, wer Mila ist.



http://www.milakusmenko.com/blog/?tag=singlespeed


----------



## kopfnikka67 (19. Juni 2012)

@ blumi 
sie ist die ultradistanz in 8h40 mit einem gang dieses jahr gefahren!!!
http://www.milakusmenko.com/blog/
upps da war einer schneller ;-)


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Juni 2012)

corfrimor schrieb:


> P.S.: Gerade fällt mir ein, daß ich im Startblock sogar einen Fahrer gesehen habe, der mit einem (übrigens sehr geilen) Kocmo-Titan-Disc-Crosser angetreten ist. Und das war vermutlich noch nicht einmal eine schlechte Wahl.



Ja, und genau der ist vor meiner Nase in einer Spitzkehre gestürzt.....


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2012)

keien 180er disk, keine 2,5zoll reifen und keine 150mm federweg. wie soll man damit einen marathon fahren koennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel01 (19. Juni 2012)

hat wirklich keiner dieses Jahr den Speedtrack aufgezeichnet ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2012)

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/explore dann mal bei kirchzarten, hinterzarten oder todtnauberg schauen... haben am sonntag einige mitlaufen lassen


----------



## atomic66 (19. Juni 2012)

Ist eigentlich dieses Jahr einer mit einem 29" gefahren der letzten Jahr noch auf einem "normalen" MTB unterwegs war und kann mir mal die Zeien und vom persönlichen Empfinden schreiben.

Danke
Ben


----------



## Daniel01 (19. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/explore dann mal bei kirchzarten, hinterzarten oder todtnauberg schauen... haben am sonntag einige mitlaufen lassen




Hi, danke. Habs gefunden. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Strecke als gpx-Datei runterzuladen ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2012)

Den user, der es aufgezeichnet hat anschreiben. Der kann es exportieren. Ich hab "nur" die ultra 

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel01 (19. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Den user, der es aufgezeichnet hat anschreiben. Der kann es exportieren. Ich hab "nur" die ultra
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2




Alles klar.  Merci.  Die Ultra ist mir jetzt doch noch zu lange


----------



## alexanderZ (19. Juni 2012)

die gefahren in der abfahrt kommen größtenteils nicht von kontrollierten semi-profis - ich fahre abwärts weit besser und sicherer als ein großteil der teilnehmer, und bin in tiefen schotterkurven lieber vorsichtig und überhole dort nicht. trotzdem hat es ein (stark übergewichtiger) hobbyfahrer geschafft, so eng an mir und 3 weiteren leuten vorbeizuschiessen, dass er mich gestreift hat.

darf man so leuten was in die speichen hauen? darf man ihnen den reifen aufschneiden, um andere zu schützen? beim nächsten mal gibts eine rein, im nächsten anstieg/ebene ist er eh wieder eingeholt...

SO entstehen die stürze im feld


----------



## onlyforchicks (19. Juni 2012)

atomic66 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich dieses Jahr einer mit einem 29" gefahren der letzten Jahr noch auf einem "normalen" MTB unterwegs war und kann mir mal die Zeien und vom persönlichen Empfinden schreiben.
> 
> Danke
> Ben


 

Hallo Ben, 

ich war die letzten Jahre meist auf dem Powertrack mit nem 26er s-works Stumpi unterwegs. 
Dieses Jahr erstmals auf dem Speedtrack mit nem 29er mit Starrgabel. 

Die Zeiten kann man natürlich nicht vergleichen und die Form ist ja auch immer unterschiedlich.
Trotzdem bin ich mir sicher, dass für diese Veranstaltung das 29er definitv das bessere Bike ist.

Im CC Bereich kommt es auf die Strecke an. Beim Tälercup in Neustadt wär ich mit meinem 26er sicher nicht langsamer gewesen als mit dem 29er, eher umgekehrt.
Aber beim Marathon ist das 29er erste Wahl.


----------



## Sille (19. Juni 2012)

atomic66 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich dieses Jahr einer mit einem 29" gefahren der letzten Jahr noch auf einem "normalen" MTB unterwegs war und kann mir mal die Zeien und vom persönlichen Empfinden schreiben.
> 
> Danke
> Ben



Ich war dieses Jahr auf der Marathon-Strecke mit einem 29er-Hardtail mit Rohloff 30 min schneller als 2010 mit einem 26er-Hardtail. Gefühlt gleicher Trainingszustand, vor 2 Jahren aber deutlich schwererer Boden.

Dank an die freundliche Dame, die mir in Oberried das Salzwasser gereicht und meine Beine massiert hat. Sie hat mich gerettet.

Auch dieses Jahr wieder tolle Stimmung und super organisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumi (20. Juni 2012)

@corfrimor und @kopfnikka67
Danke für die Infos über Mila. Die fährt ja öfters mit dem Ding rum, Hammer.


----------



## outsidethelimit (20. Juni 2012)

Mal was anderes!

Datasport bietet über die Europäische Reiseversicherung (www.erv.ch) eine Ausfallversicherung an. Leider ist das eine typische Versicherung, die sich verweigert die Startgebühr zurückzuerstatten bei Nichtteilnahme, trotz berechtigem Grund laut ihrer Versicherungsbedingungen.

Ergo, schliesst keine Versicherung bei der Europäischen Reiseversicherung bei der Anmeldung über Datasport ab!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2012)

was war dein grund und warum weigerten sie sich?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Juni 2012)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Ganz schlimm fand ich den armen Kerl der 100 Meter vor dem Stadion bewusstlos mit Gesicht im Dreck hinter einem dieser XC_Sprint Hügeln lag, seine ?Freundin? laut weinend nebendran kniete. Ich drück ganz fest die Daumen dass das nur so schlimm aussah und es dann doch nicht so schlimm war.



Hallo Trumpf


Ja, diesen Sturz habe ich aus unter 50 m Entfernung beim zuschauen mitbekommen.  Das finde ich auch echt schlimm. 
Was ihm genau passiert ist weiß ich nicht aber ich drücke ihm auch ganz fest die Daumen, dass es nicht so schlimm ist.


----------



## deathmetalex (20. Juni 2012)

alexanderZ schrieb:


> die gefahren in der abfahrt kommen größtenteils nicht von kontrollierten semi-profis - ich fahre abwärts weit besser und sicherer als ein großteil der teilnehmer, und bin in tiefen schotterkurven lieber vorsichtig und überhole dort nicht. trotzdem hat es ein (stark übergewichtiger) hobbyfahrer geschafft, so eng an mir und 3 weiteren leuten vorbeizuschiessen, dass er mich gestreift hat.
> 
> darf man so leuten was in die speichen hauen? darf man ihnen den reifen aufschneiden, um andere zu schützen? beim nächsten mal gibts eine rein, im nächsten anstieg/ebene ist er eh wieder eingeholt...
> 
> SO entstehen die stürze im feld



friedlich bleiben und weiterfahren ist besser


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (20. Juni 2012)

Daniel01 schrieb:


> hat wirklich keiner dieses Jahr den Speedtrack aufgezeichnet ?



Hab nur den "normalen" Marathon, tut mir leid. Aufgezeichnet bei Endomondo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (20. Juni 2012)

Daniel01 schrieb:


> hat wirklich keiner dieses Jahr den Speedtrack aufgezeichnet ?



doch
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/189964651

hoffe das Tempo ist Dir zum nachfahren nicht zu langsam... 

Ein Argument für Stürze fehlt meiner Meinung nach noch...wenn Jeder liest dass Kirchzarten (zugegebenermassen stimmt das ja auch) ein technisch leichter und schneller Kurs ist zieht jeder Techniklegastheniker zum Gewichtsparen Slicks auf, mit denen er dann im Ernstfall weder gescheit bremsen noch in die Kurve einlenken kann...

Dann lieber auf den dritten Nachschlag bei der Nudelparty verzichten und zumindest einen gescheiten Führungsvorderreifen aufziehen...

JOE


----------



## onlyforchicks (21. Juni 2012)

Zum Thema Führungsreifen fürs Vorderrad kann man geteilter Meinung sein.
Wenn ich sehe, wieviele nen Nobby Nic oder sogar Fat Albert drauf haben, da frag ich mich immer was die vorhaben??

Mit nem Racing Ralph oder Race King ist man in Kirchzarten bestens beraten. 
Mehr Profil brauchts da definitiv nicht. 

Aber das ist wie so vieles natürlich immer relativ und jedem seine eigene Sache.


----------



## boulder2002 (21. Juni 2012)

Also ich als ausgewiesener Techniklegastheniker ziehe gerne zu grobstollige Vorderreifen auf, die mich immer die entscheidenden Minuten kosten 

Ist aber immer noch besser, als wenn mir der Vorderreifen wegrutscht.

Und zum Thema Gewicht sparen : das definitiv größte Tuningpotential habe ich zur Zeit an mir selbst (momentan ca. soviel wie mein Bike wiegt)


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juni 2012)

Lustiger Thread. Stelle mir gerade vor, was hier einige schreiben würden, wenn sie sich auf einen Marathon verirrt hätten, der wirklich durchs Gelände geht, z.B. in den belgischen Ardennen, und nicht über quasi geschotterte Landstrassen. Das sind auch alles "Breitensportveranstaltungen", dort sind sich aber die Teilnehmer im Klaren, das es sich um eine Veranstaltung mit schmalen Wegen, Schlamm, SteInen, Wurzeln, höchst unebener Wegeoberfläche und kniffligen Auf- und Abfahrten handelt.


----------



## Trumpf (21. Juni 2012)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Mit nem Racing Ralph oder Race King ist man in Kirchzarten bestens beraten.
> Mehr Profil brauchts da definitiv nicht.



Tja, Herr H. was soll ich sagen. Mir gehen da auch mit RocketRon auf den normalen Waldautobahnen beim Ultra einfach so die Kurven aus weil ich wie auf Eis über den Schotter schlittere anstatt der Kurve zu folgen. 
Ich glaub mir geht es da genauso wie den Fahrern mit NobbyNic und FatAlbert.
Das ist vielleicht eine Sache von falscher Sitzposition oder sonstigen Fehlern am Bike oder an der Körperhaltung.
Iirgendwas stimmt da nicht. Am Reifen kann es ja fast nicht liegen.


----------



## Trumpf (21. Juni 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Lustiger Thread. Stelle mir gerade vor, was hier einige schreiben würden, wenn sie sich auf einen Marathon verirrt hätten, der wirklich durchs Gelände geht, z.B. in den belgischen Ardennen, und nicht über quasi geschotterte Landstrassen. Das sind auch alles "Breitensportveranstaltungen", dort sind sich aber die Teilnehmer im Klaren, das es sich um eine Veranstaltung mit schmalen Wegen, Schlamm, SteInen, Wurzeln, höchst unebener Wegeoberfläche und kniffligen Auf- und Abfahrten handelt.




Also ganz so ist es ja nunmal auch nicht beim ULTRA. Da gibt es durchaus knifflige Auffahrten (z.B. nach Menzenschwand) und, in Kombination mit der bereits gefahrenen Distanz, auch knifflige Abfahrten. Es gibt auch schmale Wege, Schlamm, Steine und Wurzeln. Aber natürlich nicht 116km am Stück.


----------



## XtCRacer (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe schon Suche benutzt aber nichts gefunden.
Ich bin nun zum zweiten mal die Power Track mit gefahren und wundere mich iimer über die Kilometer und Höhenmeter die meine Polar so mist.
Ich komme auf 82.1 km und 2150 Hm.
Mein Kumpel beim Marathon auf ca. 80km.

Geht es anderen auch so oder ist meine Polar falsch eingestellt? Vielehct können ja Leute die mit GPS fahren mal ihr Werte verraten.

Vielen dank im Vorraus.

MfG Alex


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (21. Juni 2012)

XtCRacer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe schon Suche benutzt aber nichts gefunden.
> Ich bin nun zum zweiten mal die Power Track mit gefahren und wundere mich iimer über die Kilometer und Höhenmeter die meine Polar so mist.
> ...



76,5 km Marathon laut meinem GPS 79.81 km bei 1950 Höhenmeter ca.


----------



## powderJO (21. Juni 2012)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Also ganz so ist es ja nunmal auch nicht beim ULTRA. Da gibt es durchaus knifflige Auffahrten (z.B. nach Menzenschwand) und, in Kombination mit der bereits gefahrenen Distanz, auch knifflige Abfahrten. Es gibt auch schmale Wege, Schlamm, Steine und Wurzeln. Aber natürlich nicht 116km am Stück.



es gab ein paar kurze trails - knifflig war davon aber nix. weder hoch, noch runter. technisch noch leichter als der black forest ist echt nur noch die albgold-trophy.


----------



## MasterMito (21. Juni 2012)

Es geht immer einfacher.

Citybike Marathon in München

Einmal und nie wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (21. Juni 2012)

80,15k und 2115hm auf der Marathonstrecke habe ich gemessen.

Wenn man mal von 50 Stürzen ausgeht, dann ist das immer noch eine Quote von 0,1% von 5000 Fahrern, die Bodenproben im Schwarzwald nehmen. Wenn davon die Hälfte ärztlich behandelt werden musste, dann ist so eine Notaufnahme natürlich sofort überbesucht, was beim ersten Hinsehen auf unzählige Massencrashes durch eine unfahrbare Strecke schliessen lassen kann, was aber nicht so war, siehe 0,1%. Wenn sich mal 10% des Feldes langlegen, sollte ein Veranstalter über Entschärfungen nachdenken, alles andere ist Sache der Vorsicht der Teilnehmer.


----------



## onlyforchicks (21. Juni 2012)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Tja, Herr H. was soll ich sagen. Mir gehen da auch mit RocketRon auf den normalen Waldautobahnen beim Ultra einfach so die Kurven aus weil ich wie auf Eis über den Schotter schlittere anstatt der Kurve zu folgen.
> Ich glaub mir geht es da genauso wie den Fahrern mit NobbyNic und FatAlbert.
> Das ist vielleicht eine Sache von falscher Sitzposition oder sonstigen Fehlern am Bike oder an der Körperhaltung.
> Iirgendwas stimmt da nicht. Am Reifen kann es ja fast nicht liegen.


 
Hallo Herr RM ,

das könnte an 2 Sachen liegen. Erstens bist Du zu schnell oder Du hast zuviel Luft im Reifen drin.

Ausserdem find ich persönlich den Rocket Ron bezüglich Kurvengrip auf Schotter eh gewöhnungsbedürftig. Der hält bis zu nem gewissen Punkt und bricht dann relativ unvermittelt weg.

Also ich für mich war mit meinem Setup zufrieden. Starrgabel mit Maxxis Icon Reifen vorne und hinten ebenfalls Icon (zumindest solange bis er geplatzt ist...).

Gruss in das schönste Tal vom Schwarzwald


----------



## Trumpf (21. Juni 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> 80,15k und 2115hm auf der Marathonstrecke habe ich gemessen.
> 
> Wenn man mal von 50 Stürzen ausgeht, dann ist das immer noch eine Quote von 0,1% von 5000 Fahrern, die Bodenproben im Schwarzwald nehmen. Wenn davon die Hälfte ärztlich behandelt werden musste, dann ist so eine Notaufnahme natürlich sofort überbesucht, was beim ersten Hinsehen auf unzählige Massencrashes durch eine unfahrbare Strecke schliessen lassen kann, was aber nicht so war, siehe 0,1%. Wenn sich mal 10% des Feldes langlegen, sollte ein Veranstalter über Entschärfungen nachdenken, alles andere ist Sache der Vorsicht der Teilnehmer.




 Die Rechnung würd ich an deiner Stelle mathematisch nochmal überdenken.


----------



## onlyforchicks (21. Juni 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> 80,15k und 2115hm auf der Marathonstrecke habe ich gemessen.
> 
> Wenn man mal von 50 Stürzen ausgeht, dann ist das immer noch eine Quote von 0,1% von 5000 Fahrern, die Bodenproben im Schwarzwald nehmen. Wenn davon die Hälfte ärztlich behandelt werden musste, dann ist so eine Notaufnahme natürlich sofort überbesucht, was beim ersten Hinsehen auf unzählige Massencrashes durch eine unfahrbare Strecke schliessen lassen kann, was aber nicht so war, siehe 0,1%. Wenn sich mal 10% des Feldes langlegen, sollte ein Veranstalter über Entschärfungen nachdenken, alles andere ist Sache der Vorsicht der Teilnehmer.


 

Seh ich genauso!!


----------



## panzer-oddo (21. Juni 2012)

Es fällt doch auf, dass so ziemlich die meisten aktiven Forenmitglieder über *die* "Fahrtechniklegastheniker" , *die* "Langsamen", *die* "Touris", um die man Slalom fahren muss, schreiben. Daraus könnte man schließen, dass nur die "oberen Zehntausend" der Moutainbiker hier schreiben, bzw. schreibt man hier, gehört man leistungs- und fahrtechnisch zur créme de la créme . Dazu gehört natürlich auch, daß man zumindest unterschwellig "Forstautobahnen" beklagt und eigentlich sonst nur Trails fährt....

duck und weg...


----------



## Trumpf (21. Juni 2012)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> das könnte an 2 Sachen liegen. Erstens bist Du zu schnell oder Du hast zuviel Luft im Reifen drin.



Also dann liegt's am Luftdruck !


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Juni 2012)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Die Rechnung würd ich an deiner Stelle mathematisch nochmal überdenken.



1%, stimmt 

Edit: Auf der Strecke hats doch immer diese Plakate mit den Karikaturen. Am Anfang der Schlussabfahrt mit den Querrinnen hat dieses Jahr ein besonders motivierendes Plakat gefehlt, welches früher sonst immer vorhanden war - Zufall oder Absicht?

Ein Tip an den Veranstalter: Schwerere Stellen kann man ja durch die eigentlich übliche Kennzeichnung durch nach unten zeigende Pfeile anzeigen, wobei 1 Pfeil "erhöhte Vorsicht", 2 Pfeile "schwer fahrbar", 3 Pfeile "sehr schwer" bedeuten. Bei anderen Rennen klappt das ganz gut, weil man dann weiss, ob man jetzt nur etwas mehr aufpassen muss als sonst oder ob höchste Sturzgefahr herrscht.


----------



## onlyforchicks (21. Juni 2012)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Es fällt doch auf, dass so ziemlich die meisten aktiven Forenmitglieder über *die* "Fahrtechniklegastheniker" , *die* "Langsamen", *die* "Touris", um die man Slalom fahren muss, schreiben. Daraus könnte man schließen, dass nur die "oberen Zehntausend" der Moutainbiker hier schreiben, bzw. schreibt man hier, gehört man leistungs- und fahrtechnisch zur créme de la créme . Dazu gehört natürlich auch, daß man zumindest unterschwellig "Forstautobahnen" beklagt und eigentlich sonst nur Trails fährt....
> 
> duck und weg...


 
Ich tu jetzt mal so, als fühlte ich mich angesprochen .

Ich schreibe nicht über DIE Fahrtechniklegastheniker im allgemeinen. Und klar gehört jeder, der hier was postet zu der Creme de Creme des Mountainbikesportes!!

Das musste man bei der Registrierung doch so angeben.

Und klar fahr auch ich sonst das ganze Jahr über nur Trails, nur am Ultrabikewochenende mach ich da ne Ausnahme!!

Ich fahre so über das jahr gesehen ca. 20 bis 25 tausend KM Trails im GA 1 Bereich und die restliche 5000 km dann im Entwicklungsbereich.!!

Wenn ich das alles hinter mir hab , fahr ich natürlich auch noch ca. 2000km im Spitzenbereich, um mir die nötige Tempohärte zu holen!!

Schliesslich muss ich ja am Ultrabike immer um die ganzen Mountainbike Deppen drum rum fahren, das kostet sonst so viel Körner.

Gruss


----------



## powderJO (21. Juni 2012)

> Schliesslich muss ich ja am Ultrabike immer um die ganzen Mountainbike Deppen drum rum fahren, das kostet sonst so viel Körner



stimmt, ich hatte im ziel 284 km auf der uhr deswegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firebean (21. Juni 2012)

Also mein GPS hat 80,69 km und 2082 hm auf der Marathonstrecke gemessen. Fand ich sowieso witzig, dass sie auf dem Kärtchen mit dem Höhenprofil eine Strecke von 76,5 Kilometern angeben, man dann aber während der Fahrt auf einmal an einem Schild mit der Kilometerangabe 78 vorbeikommt. Irgendwas passt doch hier nicht.    Und nach dem Schild war ja noch nicht Schluss.
Ich bin übrigens einer von diesen "Touristenfahrern", um die die ganzen Profis immer drumrum müssen. Eigentlich ging das auch die ganze Zeit sehr gut, weil ich mich immer möglichst rechts gehalten habe, damit man links an mir vorbei konnte. Das einzige Teilstück, wo mir das beim besten Willen nicht möglich war, war auf dem Campingplatz der eine schmale Streifen, wo rechts die Hecke und links das rot-weiße Band ist. Ich bin zwar schon mit Ellenbogen und Unterarm durch die Hecke geschrammt, musste mir aber trotzdem noch Gemaule anhören, warum ich keinen Platz mache. Ich hab dann mal gefragt, wohin ich denn noch fahren soll, da war dann Ruhe.


----------



## MasterMito (21. Juni 2012)

Beim Marathon gibt es sogar ein km "80" Schildchen. Das gab es letztes Jahr auch.

Die Pro's fahren meist recht laute Naben die man schon von weitem hört. Wenn dem so war, habe ich immer Platz gemacht.


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. Juni 2012)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Tja, Herr H. was soll ich sagen. Mir gehen da auch mit RocketRon auf den normalen Waldautobahnen beim Ultra einfach so die Kurven aus weil ich wie auf Eis über den Schotter schlittere anstatt der Kurve zu folgen.
> Ich glaub mir geht es da genauso wie den Fahrern mit NobbyNic und FatAlbert.
> Das ist vielleicht eine Sache von falscher Sitzposition oder sonstigen Fehlern am Bike oder an der Körperhaltung.
> Iirgendwas stimmt da nicht. Am Reifen kann es ja fast nicht liegen.



sorry dass das jetzt wieder bestimmt lehrerhaft klingt,aber es gibt da auch noch die Faktoren 1.wie fahre ich eine Kurve an und 2.wieviel Luftdruck hab ich in dem Vorderreifen

beides sollte man einfach im Training üben bzw. mal austesten...

Ich bin selbst zugegebenermassen kein Supertechniker, aber manche Sachen lernt bzw. verbessert man einfach mit der Zeit, bzw. wenn man nicht immer nur genervt auf Aussagen von Leuten, die etwas Ahnung haben reagiert, sondern vielleicht mal ausprobiert ob an deren Tipps was dran sein könnte...

JOE


----------



## Trumpf (21. Juni 2012)

firebean schrieb:


> Das einzige Teilstück, wo mir das beim besten Willen nicht möglich war, war auf dem Campingplatz der eine schmale Streifen, wo rechts die Hecke und links das rot-weiße Band ist. Ich bin zwar schon mit Ellenbogen und Unterarm durch die Hecke geschrammt, musste mir aber trotzdem noch Gemaule anhören, warum ich keinen Platz mache. Ich hab dann mal gefragt, wohin ich denn noch fahren soll, da war dann Ruhe.



Ach du warst das ! 
Ich war der, der dich auf den 2 Metern zwischen den 2 Pflöcken die das Absperrband halten, überholt hat. Das wär zwar um ein Haar schiefgegangen, aber diese 2 Sekunden war mir das schon wert !


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> stimmt, ich hatte im ziel 284 km auf der uhr deswegen.



Du verwechselst das mit deinem Puls, als Du Dich so aufgeregt hast 

JOE
ps...die Engstelle vor dem Camping war aber echt die einzíge Stelle, wo nicht 2 gut aneinender vorbeigekommen wären...und das sieht man ja auch von hinten...wenn man nicht 284 Puls hat...


----------



## Trumpf (21. Juni 2012)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> sorry dass das jetzt wieder bestimmt lehrerhaft klingt,aber es gibt da auch noch die Faktoren 1.wie fahre ich eine Kurve an und 2.wieviel Luftdruck hab ich in dem Vorderreifen
> 
> beides sollte man einfach im Training üben bzw. mal austesten...
> 
> ...



Ach, Ich mach es ähnlich wie onlyforchicks. Nur dass ich meine 20.000Km im jahr ausschliesslich auf Strasse fahr und nur für Kirchzarten trau ich mich auf die Waldautobahn.  
Nee, im Ernst. Ich fahr nicht soviele Marathon im Jahr. Aber nur bei sowas merkt man doch wie schnell die anderen durch die Kurven fahren können.

Und ich war schon in der Garage und hab für die Fahrt heut abend etwas Luftdruck rausgenommen. Die WOMC Strecke ist nachher bestimmt optimal um das auszuprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firebean (21. Juni 2012)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Ach du warst das !
> Ich war der, der dich auf den 2 Metern zwischen den 2 Pflöcken die das Absperrband halten, überholt hat. Das wär zwar um ein Haar schiefgegangen, aber diese 2 Sekunden war mir das schon wert !



An der Stelle haben sich so viele an mir vorbeigequetscht, dass ich nun wirklich nicht weiß, welcher von denen du warst.    Aber es ist ja nochmal alles gut gegangen. Mir kam es nämlich nicht auf 2 Sekunden an und deswegen habe ich vor einem Baum erstmal angehalten und den Rattenschwanz hinter mir vorbeigelassen.


----------



## powderJO (21. Juni 2012)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> Du verwechselst das mit deinem Puls, als Du Dich so aufgeregt hast
> 
> JOE
> ps...die Engstelle vor dem Camping war aber echt die einzíge Stelle, wo nicht 2 gut aneinender vorbeigekommen wären...und das sieht man ja auch von hinten...wenn man nicht 284 Puls hat...



ich reg mich selten auf - erst recht nicht, wenn vor mir erkennbar ein anfänger oder nicht so geübter fahrer unterwegs ist. bringt erstens eh nix und zweitens war ich auch mal anfänger und kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, wie nervig das gebrülle der möchtegern-pros ist, die ja meist ebenfalls nicht um irgendwelche siege fahren, sondern vielleicht um platz 209. die echt guten und schnellen brüllen nämlich meist nur in ausnahmsituationen und nötigen auch keinen, die ideallinie zu verlassen, weil sie selbst eben auch danaben überholen können.

das einzige was gar nicht geht - schieben mitten in der strecke oder der einzig fahrbaren spur. da könnte ich austicken, denn das muss echt nicht sein


----------



## onlyforchicks (21. Juni 2012)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Ich tu jetzt mal so, als fühlte ich mich angesprochen .
> 
> Ich schreibe nicht über DIE Fahrtechniklegastheniker im allgemeinen. Und klar gehört jeder, der hier was postet zu der Creme de Creme des Mountainbikesportes!!
> 
> ...


 

Ich muss mich jetzt mal selbst zitieren .

Achtung!!! Der Beitrag könnte eine Prise Ironie beinhalten

@ Trumpf, nun untertreib mal nicht so bezüglich Marathonteilnahmen 

Und das mit dem schnell um die Kurve fahren , lernt man eh am besten bei CC - Rennen 

Gruss


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (21. Juni 2012)

MasterMito schrieb:


> Die Pro's fahren meist recht laute Naben die man schon von weitem hört. Wenn dem so war, habe ich immer Platz gemacht.



Drum fahr ich Tune Naben, damit ich Behandlung wie ein Pro erfahre 

P.S: Danke fürs Platz machen


----------



## XtCRacer (21. Juni 2012)

Ich fass mal kurz zusammen:

die Marathon Runde ist nach Teilnehmermessungen ca. 80km lang und hat ca. 2000hm.
Die Power Track Runde ca. 82km und ca. 2150hm.

Da verstehe einer den Veranstalter einer ansonsten Perfekt organisierten Veranstaltung.
Vieleicht schreibe ich dem Veranstalter mal und Frage wo die Unterscheide herkommen.
Sachdienliche Hinweise sind willkommen. Hatte ich bisher bei keiner Veranstaltung, so starke Abweichungen.

MfG Alex


----------



## MasterMito (21. Juni 2012)

@der_waldfee_28: Bitte, Bitte

Das mit Längen ist echt so ne Sache. Ich glaub ich fahre nächstes Mal Power Track. 

Ist die vom Anspruch ähnlich niedrig wie Marathon?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (21. Juni 2012)

MasterMito schrieb:


> ...
> Ist die vom Anspruch ähnlich niedrig wie Marathon?



Was fahrt ihr denn so für eine Zeit?


----------



## corfrimor (21. Juni 2012)

Ha! Das ist ja fast so indiskret, als würde man 'ne Frau nach dem Alter fragen


----------



## XtCRacer (21. Juni 2012)

Die Frage nach dem Ansprucht ist subjektiv. Gleich viele Kilometer mehr Höhenmeter gleich etwas Anspruchsvoller.

Mein Gewicht ist geheim. ;-)
Meine Zeit diese Jahr 3h 52min.

Mfg


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (21. Juni 2012)

XtCRacer schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem Ansprucht ist subjektiv. Gleich viele Kilometer mehr Höhenmeter gleich etwas Anspruchsvoller.
> 
> Mein Gewicht ist geheim. ;-)
> Meine Zeit diese Jahr 3h 52min.
> ...



Naja, dann ab in die Schweiz oder zum Super Dolomiti. Ich dacht immer ich muss mich für meine 4h schämen, aber jetzt bin ich ja doch bei den Pros.  

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf nächstes Jahr. Eine tolle Veranstaltung, ich finde hier wird zuviel gemosert die letzten paar Seiten.

Man sieht sich in Albstadt am 21.07.2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (21. Juni 2012)

Seid Ihr den Powertrack oder Marathon gefahren?

Bei mir waren's jedenfalls 3:43h auf der Marathondistanz.


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Juni 2012)

Auf den Verpflegungsstellen fühlte ich mich wie beim Boxenstopp der Formel 1 

Trinkflaschen wurden schneller gefüllt als ich sie aus dem Flaschenhalter ziehen konnte und beim Wort "Gel" wurden mir bereits von drei Leuten drei Gels gereicht als ich bei diesem Wort erst beim "e" angelangt bin 

Da lohnte es sich, bei jeder Station anzuhalten trotz 3:45-Ambitionen. Das bei den Leuten an den Labestationen war reine Leidenschaft zur Veranstaltung und alles andere als ein "Sonntag opfern". Vielen Dank dafür! 

Abrundet das Ganze noch von einem netten alten Wandersmann, der mir beim Reifenaufpumpen nach einer Panne ungefragt mithalf.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (21. Juni 2012)

Aaaaalter... jetzt fühl ich mich doch wieder langsam.


----------



## schnezler (21. Juni 2012)

3:35h beim Marathon und immer noch unzufrieden....
Zwangsweise hab ich aber den guten Service an den Versorgungsstellen immer in Anspruch genommen


----------



## Catsoft (21. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich reg mich selten auf - erst recht nicht, wenn vor mir erkennbar ein anfänger oder nicht so geübter fahrer unterwegs ist. bringt erstens eh nix und zweitens war ich auch mal anfänger und kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, wie nervig das gebrülle der möchtegern-pros ist, die ja meist ebenfalls nicht um irgendwelche siege fahren, sondern vielleicht um platz 209. die echt guten und schnellen brüllen nämlich meist nur in ausnahmsituationen und nötigen auch keinen, die ideallinie zu verlassen, weil sie selbst eben auch danaben überholen können.
> 
> das einzige was gar nicht geht - schieben mitten in der strecke oder der einzig fahrbaren spur. da könnte ich austicken, denn das muss echt nicht sein



Genau so is es! Das unterscheidet die Pros meist von übermotivierten Hobbyfahrern.


----------



## corfrimor (21. Juni 2012)

schnezler schrieb:


> 3:35h beim Marathon und immer noch unzufrieden....
> Zwangsweise hab ich aber den guten Service an den Versorgungsstellen immer in Anspruch genommen



Klar hängt es immer von den persönlichen Zielen ab, ob man zufrieden ist, oder nicht - aber 3:35h ist nicht so schlecht 

Mein erklärtes Ziel für nächstes Jahr ist es, die 3:30h zu knacken. Ob das realistisch ist oder nicht, weiß ich zwar noch nicht und hängt auch von der Arbeit ab - aber es wird mich bei den langen Grundlageneinheiten im Winter wieder motivieren 

Richtig krass finde ich die Zeit eines Bekannten von mir - seine Bestzeit vor 2 Jahren war 3:46h (letztes Jahr ist er wg. dem Wetter ausgestiegen). Dieses Jahr war er nach 3:13h im Ziel - mit 14min Rückstand auf den Sieger und Gesamtrang 15


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Juni 2012)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Klar hängt es immer von den persönlichen Zielen ab, ob man zufrieden ist, oder nicht - aber 3:35h ist nicht so schlecht
> 
> Mein erklärtes Ziel für nächstes Jahr ist es, die 3:30h zu knacken. Ob das realistisch ist oder nicht, weiß ich zwar noch nicht und hängt auch von der Arbeit ab - aber es wird mich bei den langen Grundlageneinheiten im Winter wieder motivieren
> 
> Richtig krass finde ich die Zeit eines Bekannten von mir - seine Bestzeit vor 2 Jahren war 3:46h (letztes Jahr ist er wg. dem Wetter ausgestiegen). Dieses Jahr war er nach 3:13h im Ziel - mit 14min Rückstand auf den Sieger und Gesamtrang 15



Auch bei mir ist es krass. Ich 10.000-12.000km/Jahr und 3:45....und mein Kumpel 3000km/Jahr und schafft 4:04. Beide aber ohne Trainingspläne und Training nach Pi mal Daumen.

7000-9000km mehr und gerade mal 20min. schneller, wobei bei mir aber auch das meiste Alltagsgeeiere auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ist.


----------



## XtCRacer (21. Juni 2012)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Seid Ihr den Powertrack oder Marathon gefahren?
> 
> Bei mir waren's jedenfalls 3:43h auf der Marathondistanz.



Gratuliere. Ich bin die Power Track gefahren.
Trainings umfang:
1700km auf der rolle
2000km auf den rädern in der natur
im Winter noch Langlauf.

MfG


----------



## corfrimor (21. Juni 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Auch bei mir ist es krass. Ich 10.000-12.000km/Jahr und 3:45....und mein Kumpel 3000km/Jahr und schafft 4:04. Beide aber ohne Trainingspläne und Training nach Pi mal Daumen.
> 
> 7000-9000km mehr und gerade mal 20min. schneller, wobei bei mir aber auch das meiste Alltagsgeeiere auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ist.



Die Umfänge alleine machen's halt nicht - wobei man auch dazu sagen muß, daß es, um so schneller man wird, auch um so schwieriger und trainingsintensiver wird, sich noch weiter zu verbessern.

Wegen meinem Bekannten - ich kenne ihn nicht wirklich gut und weiß daher auch nicht genau, was er macht. Aber soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, hat er inzwischen wohl einen Trainer und trainiert auch sonst eher wie ein Pro. Anders ist so eine Traumzeit aber auch nicht möglich.



XtCRacer schrieb:


> Gratuliere. Ich bin die Power Track gefahren.
> Trainings umfang:
> 1700km auf der rolle
> 2000km auf den rädern in der natur
> ...



1.700km Rolle? Hart! Vor allem für die Psyche! Aber dafür effektiv.

Ich selbst trainiere so gut wie nie auf der Rolle. Im Winter mache ich seit vorletztem Jahr auch etwas Langlauf, ansonsten halt das Übliche: Rennrad, Bike und Joggen. Wieviel Kilometer es dieses Jahr sind, weiß ich gar nicht genau, weil ich zwei Monate keinen Speedsensor am Rad hatte. Dürften aber so um die 3.300 km sein. Die Trainingsstunden weiß ich aber genau: 214h seit Neujahr (all incl.). Ist dieses Jahr leider spürbar weniger als im vergangenen, weil ich im Februar 'ne neue Stelle angetreten hab'. So langsam spielt sich das aber ein, so daß ich ganz zuversichtlich in die zweite Jahreshälfte blicke 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (21. Juni 2012)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Ach, Ich mach es ähnlich wie onlyforchicks. Nur dass ich meine 20.000Km im jahr ausschliesslich auf Strasse fahr und nur für Kirchzarten trau ich mich auf die Waldautobahn.
> Nee, im Ernst. Ich fahr nicht soviele Marathon im Jahr. Aber nur bei sowas merkt man doch wie schnell die anderen durch die Kurven fahren können.
> 
> Und ich war schon in der Garage und hab für die Fahrt heut abend etwas Luftdruck rausgenommen. Die WOMC Strecke ist nachher bestimmt optimal um das auszuprobieren.



Ich bin Samstag und/oder Sonntag drüben...wenn dann auch ausgeschildert ist kommt schon gleich etwas Rennfeeling auf...und auf den megaschnellen Schotterabfahrten da sind wir ja gleich wieder beim Thema...

bin die letzten 5 Jahre da eigentlich ausschließlich mit Starrgabel und Slicks gefahren...

wenn Du mich siehst quatsch mich einfach an...29er Scott+Lefty fahren da nicht so viele rum...

Grüßle,
JOE


----------



## Phini (22. Juni 2012)

Joe, was für ne Strecke fährst du denn?
Die 84er wird mit Starrgabel ganz schön holprig in Offenburg!
Jedenfalls fahr ich da auch mit. Wenn du Samstag nur zB die 48er Runde drehst, wär ich dabei
LG


----------



## bikehumanumest (23. Juni 2012)

Phini schrieb:


> Joe, was für ne Strecke fährst du denn?
> Die 84er wird mit Starrgabel ganz schön holprig in Offenburg!
> Jedenfalls fahr ich da auch mit. Wenn du Samstag nur zB die 48er Runde drehst, wär ich dabei
> LG



Ich hab jetzt ja das 29er mit Lefty,da brauch ich die Starrgabel nicht mehr , bzw. bräuchte dann auch ein normales Vorderrad, was ich beim 29er gar nicht besitze...

Morgen (Samstag) ist Treffpunkt 14Uhr 15 am Rammersweirer Sportplatz, wir fahren so 3h...also wahrscheinlich die 63er...piano GA1 Puls... kannst Dich gerne anschließen...

JOE


----------



## Phini (23. Juni 2012)

Hmm. Miste, jetzt am Sonntag hab ich doch auch schon ne lange Tour vor. Und dann mit Hin- und Rückfahren von Achern aus sind das auch 100 Kilometer. Das pack ich nich 2 Tage hintereinander.
Falls jemand aus meiner Gegend nach Offenburg fahren sollte und mich mitnehmen will, gerne. Sonst muss ich leider passen :/


----------



## bikehumanumest (23. Juni 2012)

heute schöne 3h auf der 63er Strecke...
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/191934227
morgen dann lockere 4h Rennrad...

JOE


----------



## Phini (23. Juni 2012)

Wäre gerne dabei gewesen! Schade

Tjaa, nen Rennrad ab ich keins. Kann sich halt nen armer Schüler wie ich nich leisten 

Egal, ich freu mich auf Offenburg. Und das Gute ist, wenn ich die 2:30 in Offenburg auf der 48er schaffe, kreig ich Kirchzarten nächstes Jahr bezahlt. 2:30 mag nich schnell klingen, für mich wär's aber ein Erfolg, fahre erst seit knapp 3 Monaten.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (24. Juni 2012)

Phini schrieb:


> Wäre gerne dabei gewesen! Schade
> 
> Tjaa, nen Rennrad ab ich keins. Kann sich halt nen armer Schüler wie ich nich leisten
> 
> ...



alles zu seiner Zeit...jeder sollte Spaß haben und seine eigenen Ziele...mein Ziel ist zB mal unter 2h auf den 48km...irgendwann klappts dann auch ...

JOE


----------



## atomic66 (30. Juni 2012)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt ja das 29er mit Lefty,da brauch ich die Starrgabel nicht mehr , bzw. bräuchte dann auch ein normales Vorderrad, was ich beim 29er gar nicht besitze...
> 
> Morgen (Samstag) ist Treffpunkt 14Uhr 15 am Rammersweirer Sportplatz, wir fahren so 3h...also wahrscheinlich die 63er...piano GA1 Puls... kannst Dich gerne anschließen...
> 
> JOE



Warst Du mit dem 29er schneller ???


----------



## rosenland (9. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe gestern in einer neuen Mountain Bike gelesen, dass der Ultrabike aufgrund eines *Bürgerentscheids *gefährdet ist?

Weiß da jemand was genaueres?


----------



## nrg (9. April 2013)

Ich weiß nicht was dort steht, aber soweit ich weiß geht es um die geplante "Bike-Arena", also eine permanente Crosscountrystrecke im Birkenreutewiese/Hexenhäuslewald . Diese würde dem MTB-Nachwuchs in der Gegend gerecht werden und das Problem evtl. entschärfen, dass MTB und Wanderer sich überall in die Quere kommen, zudem könnten im Rahmen des Ultra Bike dort internationale Wettkämpfe stattfinden... 

Doch gegen diese sog. "Bike-Arena" (vielleicht war auch der Begriff für die Bürger zu gewaltig gewählt?) regt sich Widerstand und es soll einen Bürgerentscheid geben. Theoretisch war der m.E. Anfang März. 

Problem dabei ist, dass viele Radsportler nicht in KiZa wohnhaft sind und damit nicht stimmberechtigt. 

Der Zusammenhang mit dem Ultra Bike ergibt sich insofern, da es sich um die gleichen engagierten Köpfe handelt. Danke an dieser Stelle 

Damit würde ein ablehnender Entscheid natürlich das ganze Unternehmen zurückwerfen und evtl. dann auch den Aufwand des Ultra Bike in Frage stellen (?)

Habe eben auch noch einen Link dazu gefunden 
http://www.black-forest-ultra-bike.de/de/newsletter/archiv.php?id=39


Wer aktuelle Entwicklungen kennt oder Verbesserungen anzubringen hat - nur zu! Für meine Darstellung kann ich keine Hand ins Feuer legen, das ist das Bild welches ich mir dazu gemacht hatte!


----------



## kangaroo-power (9. April 2013)

....
http://www.rad-net.de/nachrichten/b...iederlage-fuer-die-mountainbiker;n_28952.html

es ging wohl zunächst um eine permante Strecke...


----------



## rosenland (9. April 2013)

Vielen Dank, hoffentlich lassen sich die Organisatoren davon nicht allzu sehr beeinflussen und entmutigen. 

Ich persönlich finde den Marathon in Kirchzarten toll und fände es schade, wenn der wegen der Kollision mit anderen Interessengruppen "sterben" würde. 

Die Strecke ist für einen Marathon okay und die Zuschauer und deshalb letztlich die Atmosphere ist dort genial.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. April 2013)

Nicht für schwache Nerven und zarte Gemüter: http://www.unser-giersberg.de/index.php/ziel/108-bilder-der-zerstoerung Trotz dieser dramatischen Bilder wird der Marathon hoffentlich bestehen bleiben


----------



## Suprarenin (9. April 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Nicht für schwache Nerven und zarte Gemüter: http://www.unser-giersberg.de/index.php/ziel/108-bilder-der-zerstoerung Trotz dieser dramatischen Bilder wird der Marathon hoffentlich bestehen bleiben



Super


----------



## Phini (9. April 2013)

Durch die Hintertür, Verschwörungstheorien. Uhhh, das macht ja Angst!

Nee im Ernst, ich musste herzhaft lachen, als ich die Argumente gelesen habe!


----------



## Haferstroh (9. April 2013)

Eine 10km-Autorennstrecke durch die Botanik oder ein riesiges Fussballtrainingszentrum mit Riesenstadion und 10 Fussballplätzen auf einem Haufen ist in Deutschland leichter einzurichten als jeder kleine Furz der mit Radsport zu tun hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goopher (10. April 2013)

So kurze Info als Kirchzartner ....

Der Bürgerentscheid fand statt und die Strecke und der ausgearbeitete Kompromiss wurde von den Bürgern abgelehnt.

Die Stimmung unter den Helfern des Ultra-Bike ist dementsprechend schlecht .

Wie alles weitergehen soll mit dem Training für die Kinder etc. steht in den Sternen.


----------



## onlyforchicks (10. April 2013)

goopher schrieb:


> So kurze Info als Kirchzartner ....
> 
> Der Bürgerentscheid fand statt und die Strecke und der ausgearbeitete Kompromiss wurde von den Bürgern abgelehnt.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ja wohl zum Kotzen !!!!

Kann doch nicht sein, daß man da nicht langs einander kommt !!!

Da wirbt der Südschwarzwald immer wieder mit dem Argument eines der besten Bikereviere zu sein und dann sowas.....


----------



## Haferstroh (10. April 2013)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Da wirbt der Südschwarzwald immer wieder mit dem Argument eines der besten Bikereviere zu sein und dann sowas.....



Das überrascht in der Tat ganz besonders. Ich dachte immer, das sei der Nabel des deutschen Bikesports 

Die letzten beiden Sonntage im Juni waren seit vielen Jahren immer die Standardtermine für Marathonteilnahmen. Einer davon ist (quasi) weggefallen, und hoffentlich wird das der andere auch nicht


----------



## cännondäler__ (10. April 2013)

Naja,
ich habe den Eindruck, daß da ein Projekt ziemlich selbstherrlich durch geboxt werden sollte. Dieser Schuss ist nach hinten los gegangen und anstatt einen Konsens zu erreichen wurden beide Lager weiter gespalten. Wir haben halt alle noch nicht soviel Übung in Bürgerbeteiligung. Hier wurde viel Porzellan zerschlagen und ich denke es wird Jahre dauern, bis man sich wieder an einen Tisch setzen kann.
Für den Marathon sehe ich keine Auswirkung, auch wenn die Stimmung gedrückt ist. Die Leute sind mit viel Herzblut dabei und es ist ein ganz anderes Thema. Deshalb den MTB-Sport im ganzen Schwarzwald in Frage zu stellen halte ich für voreilig. Auch andere Vereine leisten tolle Jugendarbeit und warum jetzt vom Untergang der Kirchzartener Nachwuchsförderung geredet wird verstehe ich nicht, schließlich sind die die ganzen Jahre auch ohne dieses, zweifellos tolle, Projekt gut voran gekommen.
cännondäler


----------



## goopher (11. April 2013)

Naja,

das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, das ein Konsens erreicht wurde am grünen Tisch, aber der von einer IG blockiert wurde und mittels anderweitiger Information in Misskredit gebracht wurde. Desweiteren wurde die Abstimmung so durchgesetzt das der Text nicht mit dem ausgehandelten Konsens zu tun hatte und so die nicht informierten Bürger in die Irre geleitet hat.

Das Problem für die Jugendarbeit ist, das jetzt die aktuellen(vielmehr die vom den letzten Jahren) vorhanden Trainingsmöglichkeiten im Wald nicht mehr genutzt werden dürfen und zurückgebaut werden sollen. Es bleibt somit nur das fahren auf breiten Waldwegen. Zudem findet das Training mehr oder minder zeitgleich für alle Gruppen statt. damit sind ca. 200 Kinder zeitgleich im selben Gebiet jetzt auf den selben Wegen unterwegs. 

Grüsse


----------



## cännondäler__ (11. April 2013)

@goopher:
Wie kam es dazu, daß das Übungsgelände zurück gebaut werden muß? Betrifft das auch den oberen Parcour mit der Wippe und den anderen richtig gut gemachten Übungsteilen oder nur den unteren Teil im Flachen?
cännondäler


----------



## onkel_doc (13. April 2013)

Alles wirklich schade.

Aber bei uns in der schweiz wollte man ja auch in Bern das biken in den wäldern verbieten. Wurde dann aber dank genug unterschriften von bikern nicht realisiert.

Wenn ich im moment durch den wald fahre erschrecke ich mich mehr wie die waldarbeiter im wald "furwerchen". Das gehen sie mit grobem geschütz durch den wald und bauen schneisen so breit wie autobahnen um mit den trackern durchzufahrn.

Da wird jedes jahr nix gesagt und gemacht. Werde mal davon bischen bilder machen und bei uns ins netz stellen um dan unterschied zu zeigen gegenüber einem weg der von bikern genutzt wird.

Zum glück können wir aber bei uns in der region die hübschen trails immer noch befahren.


----------



## trekstar (13. April 2013)

Ich beobachte seit einiger Zeit ein interessantes Phänomen:
Ich wohne in Freiburg, also ganz nah an K.zarten. Diese ganze Bike-Arena-Geschichte war natürlich in den letzten Monaten in den lokalen Medien (Badische Zeitung etc....) gut präsent, so dass diese Frontenbildung "Spaziergänger-Biker" auch ein bischen aus K.zarten herausgeschwappt  scheint. 
Die Trails am  Freiburger Schlossberg jedenfalls sind ohne ständige Anmache von Fußgängern kaum mehr fahrbar und es liegen fast immer irgendwelche dicken Äste, Steine, so groß, dass man sich schon fragen muss, wer die da hat hinschieben können, im Trail. 
Die entgegenkommenden Fußgänger, man kann schon fast mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, haben die Mundwinkel bis zum Anschlag nach unten gezogen und machen sich ihrem Ärger erstaunlich lautstark und aggressiv Luft. 
Noch vor ca. 2 Jahren gab es das auch schon vereinzelt. aber jetzt ist es zum Normalfall geworden.


----------



## madmaxmatt (15. April 2013)

trekstar schrieb:


> Ich beobachte seit einiger Zeit ein interessantes Phänomen:
> Ich wohne in Freiburg, also ganz nah an K.zarten. Diese ganze Bike-Arena-Geschichte war natürlich in den letzten Monaten in den lokalen Medien (Badische Zeitung etc....) gut präsent, so dass diese Frontenbildung "Spaziergänger-Biker" auch ein bischen aus K.zarten herausgeschwappt  scheint.
> Die Trails am  Freiburger Schlossberg jedenfalls sind ohne ständige Anmache von Fußgängern kaum mehr fahrbar und es liegen fast immer irgendwelche dicken Äste, Steine, so groß, dass man sich schon fragen muss, wer die da hat hinschieben können, im Trail.
> Die entgegenkommenden Fußgänger, man kann schon fast mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, haben die Mundwinkel bis zum Anschlag nach unten gezogen und machen sich ihrem Ärger erstaunlich lautstark und aggressiv Luft.
> Noch vor ca. 2 Jahren gab es das auch schon vereinzelt. aber jetzt ist es zum Normalfall geworden.



Hallo Trekstar, 

ich beobachte genau dasselbe. Gerade gestern war es wieder soweit, und der Zufall wollte es, dass ich mit meiner Frau von Kirchzarten über den Rosskopf zum Schlossberg musste, da wir uns dort mit den Eltern treffen wollten. 

Natürlich war der Zeitpunkt schlecht gewählt. Der erste warme Tag des Jahres, ein Sonntag, dazu noch der Schlossberg... es war fast unmöglich, einigermaßen flüssig zu fahren. Ich möchte mich da auch gar nicht beschweren, es war auch eine dumme Idee, an diesem Tag, in dieser Gegend... 

Allgemein finde ich jedoch, dass sich das Bild ordentlich gewandelt hat. Nicht einmal mit einem freundlichen Grüß Gott, kombiniert mit "parken" im Gebüsch, damit die Wandersleut vorbeikommen, lässt sich die Harmonie im Wald wahren. Mit dazu beigetragen hat m.E. auch die ausufernde Berichterstattung zur Bike-"Arena" (unglücklich gewählter Begriff). Die Stimmung in Kirchzarten ist dermaßen vergiftet, das grenzt schon fast an Kindergartenniveau. Der Wutrentner gegen den Nachwuchs. Dass die IG den Kompromiss blockiert hat lässt mich nur den Kopf schütteln. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, wie sie nun selbstzufrieden am Stammtisch sitzen und sich freuen, der Jugend eine große Chance verbaut zu haben. 

Respekt an die Mitarbeiter der örtlichen Vereine, dass sie den Nachwuchs immer noch versuchen zu fördern und ihre Zeit und Energie opfern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goopher (15. April 2013)

Zum Rückbau kommt es daher das angeblich keien genehmigungen für alles da seine. Alles Dank IG - Girsberg.

Ich war übrigens am Sonntag mittags am Kandelhöhenweg unterwegs .... Und trotz einigen Fussgängern ging es da entspannt und freundlich zu.

Ich denke mal es ist ein echtes Problem der Hetze gerade in Kirchzarten.


----------



## se1111 (22. April 2013)

gibts nach dem Rennen eigentlich ne Trophähe oder sowas? Z.B. wär ein Tshirt nicht schlecht. Oder muss/kann man die auch kaufen?


----------



## svollmer (22. April 2013)

se1111 schrieb:


> gibts nach dem Rennen eigentlich ne Trophähe oder sowas? Z.B. wär ein Tshirt nicht schlecht. Oder muss/kann man die auch kaufen?


Es gibt eine Teilnahmeurkunde mit Zwischenzeiten etc., die man sich ausdrucken lassen kann. T-Shirts und andere Artikel gibt es zu kaufen. Dabei sollte man sich nicht allzu lange Zeit lassen. Ich war ein paar Mal spät dran und hatte Pech, dass es manche Sachen nicht mehr in meiner Größe oder der gewünschten Farbe gab.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (22. April 2013)

se1111 schrieb:


> gibts nach dem Rennen eigentlich ne Trophähe oder sowas? Z.B. wär ein Tshirt nicht schlecht. Oder muss/kann man die auch kaufen?



Es gibt jedes Jahr (sehr gutes) Fahrradzubehör mit Ultra Bike Aufdruck.
Letztes Jahr gabs Handschuhe, davor Überschuhe, davor einen Rucksack.
Wert immer so 30 EUR rum, d.h. der eigentliche Marathon kost fast nix.


----------



## onlyforchicks (22. April 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Es gibt jedes Jahr (sehr gutes) Fahrradzubehör mit Ultra Bike Aufdruck.
> Letztes Jahr gabs Handschuhe, davor Überschuhe, davor einen Rucksack.
> Wert immer so 30 EUR rum, d.h. der eigentliche Marathon kost fast nix.


 
Skandal, 

ich hab letztes Jahr keine Handschuhe bekommen, sondern ein super Unterhemd !!

Die machen wohl Unterschiede....


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (22. April 2013)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Skandal,
> 
> ich hab letztes Jahr keine Handschuhe bekommen, sondern ein super Unterhemd !!
> 
> Die machen wohl Unterschiede....



Ohja, stimmt ich auch. Aber das war auch sehr gut. Der Aufdruck ist nach 50 mal waschen noch drauf. Tut mir leid, hab die Jahre verwechselt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyforchicks (22. April 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Ohja, stimmt ich auch. Aber das war auch sehr gut. Der Aufdruck ist nach 50 mal waschen noch drauf. Tut mir leid, hab die Jahre verwechselt...


 
Kein Thema.


----------



## goopher (23. April 2013)

Dieses jahr gibt es:
Pearl Izumi Thermal Warmer (Armlinge)


----------



## MasterMito (23. April 2013)

Das heisst es wird kalt.

Bei meiner ersten Teilnahme gab es besagte Überschuhe, es war sackig kalt mit 5° und schön viel Regen.

Letztes Jahr hab es das Funktionsshirt und es war angenehm warm.

Kann die These jemand bestätigen (wärmendes Startgeschenk = scheisswetter)?


----------



## svollmer (23. April 2013)

MasterMito schrieb:


> Kann die These jemand bestätigen (wärmendes Startgeschenk = scheisswetter)?


Scheint nicht immer zu passen. Als es die Pumpe gab, hatte ich zumindest keinen Platten.


----------



## MasterMito (23. April 2013)

Das ist ja auch nicht unbedingt ein Wetter wenn es hinten pfeift.

Ich habe schon eine Weste gesehen, wie war denn dann damals das Wetter?


----------



## FränkyG (23. April 2013)

KALT !!!!! und bei den Regenüberschuhen hat´s unendlich geschüttet,
so ist es halt bei uns im Schwarzen Wald


----------



## MasterMito (23. April 2013)

Dann lass ich dieses Jahr die Sommerklamotten daheim und bring mein Winterzeug mit


----------



## FränkyG (23. April 2013)

Kurzes kannste bei uns immer kaufen.....


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (30. April 2013)

Egal wie das Wetter ist, Kirchzarten ist einfach so nett zu fahren, liebste Grüsse da runter in den Breisgau. Ich freu mich schon auf euer Bikefest


----------



## atlas (30. April 2013)

Naja,wenn ich so ca. 2 Jahre zurück denke.:kotz:


Dieses Jahr wirds besser. (glaub/hoffe ich)


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Biker80 (10. Mai 2013)

Hi Atlas,

ja vor zwei Jahren war echt cool....
Warst Du bei denen dabei die in Hinterzarten schon aufgeben mussten, wegen Kälte und Nässe?


----------



## MTB-Biker80 (10. Mai 2013)

goopher schrieb:


> Dieses jahr gibt es:
> Pearl Izumi Thermal Warmer (Armlinge)




Haha, dann kann ich ja meine aus 2005 mal auf die Seite legen


----------



## atlas (10. Mai 2013)

MTB-Biker80 schrieb:


> Hi Atlas,
> 
> ja vor zwei Jahren war echt cool....
> Warst Du bei denen dabei die in Hinterzarten schon aufgeben mussten, wegen Kälte und Nässe?



Ehh,uffpasse!!!

Eisch genn doch net uff.
Wensch wo bezahlt hann,wird ach gefahrn.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## corfrimor (5. Juni 2013)

Mir ist das Gerücht zu Ohren gekommen, daß es dieses Jahr der letzte Ultrabike sein könnte.

Ich kann mir das eigentlich nicht vorstellen, immerhin ist das Rennen eine fest etablierte Veranstaltung.

Nach den Querelen um die Bike-Arena bin ich mir aber nicht mehr so sicher, ob nicht doch etwas an dem Gerücht dran sein könnte.

Weiß jemand von Euch vielleicht mehr dazu?

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## FränkyG (6. Juni 2013)

Hi Ultra-Fans,

Gerüchte sind da um verbreitet zu werden  
Der Frust beim OK war allerdings groß, daß der Bürgerentscheid so ausgefallen ist. 
Freut Euch auf den diesjährigen und kommt nächstes Jahr wieder, so eine tolle Veranstaltung wird nicht sterben...

Grüßle aus dem Black-Forest
Fränky


----------



## corfrimor (6. Juni 2013)

Ich freue mich sehr auf das diesjährige Rennen und würde mich noch sehr viel mehr freuen, wenn Deine Prognose stimmt 

Immerhin ist Kirchzarten gemeinsam mit dem Schwarzwald-Bike-Marathon in Furtwangen seit langem mein Home- und Lieblingsrennen - ich wäre ehrlich bestürzt, wenn es eines davon nicht mehr gäbe!

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## olympia (6. Juni 2013)

Ist Strecke eigentlich jetzt schon ausgeschildert, zum vorher abfahren?
Sind am Samstag mal da unten, würde sich dann anbieten!?


----------



## FränkyG (6. Juni 2013)

Die Strecke ist nicht ausgeschildert, besorge Dir ein GPS-Track von der Strecke die Du biken willst. zur Zeit finden noch Holzfäller arbeiten an einigen Abschnitten statt. Bitte unbedingt beachten.
Abgesperrt und markiert werden die Strecken erst am Rennvortag.
 Oder ganz exclusive hier Dich anmelden :
http://www.weiss-sportsmarketing.de...amp-en/114-ultra-marathon-9-juni-2013-strecke
Die Jungs sind jedes Jahr mit dabei.

Grüße aus dem Black-Forest
Fränky


----------



## olympia (9. Juni 2013)

Danke 
Und gleich noch ne Frage: 
kann man sich am Samstag vor dem Rennen noch vor Ort ummelden auf eine andere Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joschi0815 (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich habe noch einen Startplatz abzugeben.
Habe mir letzten Dienstag das Schlüsselbein gebrochen und kann deshalb leider nicht starten.


----------



## FränkyG (10. Juni 2013)

olympia schrieb:


> Danke
> Und gleich noch ne Frage:
> kann man sich am Samstag vor dem Rennen noch vor Ort ummelden auf eine andere Strecke?


Ja kannst Du.Je nach Fitness


----------



## swift daddy (12. Juni 2013)

Tach zusammen,
sagt mal, kann man bei der Black Forest auf dem Parkplatz sein Zelt für eine Nacht aufschlagen? Kenne das von der Saarschleife, dass Leute die von weiter weg kommen, am Vortag auf der Wiese campieren

dankeschön im Voraus,
sportliche Grüsse


----------



## MasterMito (12. Juni 2013)

Ich nÃ¤chtige immer auf dem Zeltplatz daneben. Das kostet an dem Wochenende einen Zehner. DafÃ¼r gibts dann Dusche/WC kostenlosen Eintritt ins Freibad (dieses Jahr nehme ich Badehose mit) und und und.

EDIT: Dieses Jahr sind es 11â¬


----------



## Pausenaugust (12. Juni 2013)

Bin auch auf dem Campingplatz, super Ausstattung, für 11  geht nicht billiger.


----------



## swift daddy (12. Juni 2013)

danke für den Tipp ... mal schaun, ob die noch n Plätzchen für uns haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (12. Juni 2013)

Pausenaugust schrieb:


> Bin auch auf dem Campingplatz, super Ausstattung, fÃ¼r 11 â¬ geht nicht billiger.



Hallo wo habt ihr denn das mit den 11 Euro her?
Pro Person oder pro Platz ?

Ups edit 
Wer lesen kann ....
http://www.camping-kirchzarten.de/


----------



## MasterMito (12. Juni 2013)

Pro Nase

Und reservieren musste ich die letzten Jahre nicht. Alles extrem entspannt auf dem Platz. 
V.a. weil ja ein Teil von der Strecke mittendurch geht. Habe mir schon des öfteren überlegt im Zelt ein Nickerchen zu machen, aber den letzten km schafft man dann noch und dann das Nickerchen.


----------



## distek (12. Juni 2013)

Ist die Umleitung wegen Holzerntemaßnahmen auf der Marathonstrecke eigentlich immer noch da ? 
Auf der Homepage stand etwas von wegen bis 31.05. aber am letzten Freitag wurde immer noch umgeleitet.


----------



## Pausenaugust (13. Juni 2013)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Hallo wo habt ihr denn das mit den 11 Euro her?
> Pro Person oder pro Platz ?
> 
> Ups edit
> ...



Da ist Ausnahmezustand auf dem Platz. Die nehmen für das Wochenende auch keine Reservierungen an.


----------



## FränkyG (13. Juni 2013)

distek schrieb:


> Ist die Umleitung wegen Holzerntemaßnahmen auf der Marathonstrecke eigentlich immer noch da ?
> Auf der Homepage stand etwas von wegen bis 31.05. aber am letzten Freitag wurde immer noch umgeleitet.



Ja, da es sehr lange geregnet müssen die Forstleute echt gas geben, aber das schaffen die schon.(wie jedes Jahr)


----------



## madmaxmatt (13. Juni 2013)

Die Gerüchte sind wahr: 

Die Macher des Ultra Bike geben auf.

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/die-macher-des-ultra-bike-marathons-hoeren-auf

 Grund war auch der Bürgerentscheid zur permanenten Rennstrecke und der ganze Streit, der das Dorf entzweit hat. Damit verliert die Marathonszene eines der bekanntesten und besten Rennen. 

Danke, ihr Wutrentner!!


----------



## svollmer (13. Juni 2013)

Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein!   Das war immer mein Lieblingsmarathon, mit super Organisation und toller Atmosphäre. Erst Offenburg (war zwar schade, aber noch zu verschmerzen), aber wenn jetzt auch noch Kirchzarten aufhört, dann ist es wirklich übel.

Sehr schade, es ist sowieso schon eine Wahnsinnsarbeit, so eine Veranstaltung zu organisieren. Und wenn es dann immer irgendwelche Quertreiber gibt  die sowieso gegen alles sind , wird dadurch alles kaputt gemacht.


----------



## atlas (13. Juni 2013)

Oh leck,


Ich kann gar nicht so viel fressen,wie ich nach so ner Nachricht :kotz:
möchte.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Catsoft (13. Juni 2013)

Ich kann die drei verstehen und bin mal gespannt ob es mit anderen Leuten weitergeht. Sollte mein 10ter mein Letzter sein?

Robert


----------



## corfrimor (13. Juni 2013)

Also doch! Ich hoffe, daß sich andere Organisatoren finden... Sonst fände ich das ehrlich beschissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (14. Juni 2013)




----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juni 2013)

Jetzt können ja die Wutrenter noch ungestörter aus ihrem Benz aussteigen ohne beim anschliessenden Verdauungsspaziergang ab und zu mal kurz ein Schrittchen zur Seite zu machen weil ein Biker kommt 

Sollen sie in ihrem Schwarzwäldchen glücklich werden, gibt ja noch andere Regionen!


----------



## andi4711 (14. Juni 2013)




----------



## dabi (14. Juni 2013)

Ich denke die Entscheidung des Orga-Teams ist zurecht gefallen.Über einen langen Zeitraum hat man Kirchzarten und der ganzen Region ein tolles Event geschenkt,wo jeder Kirchzartener und der Sport extremst provitiert hat.Nun wird einem vom halben Dorf aber sowas von vor den Bug geschissen,und bedankt sich damit für viele tolle Jahre.Ich hoffe man hört den Sarkasmuss raus.

Spinnt mal weiter.Wer denkt denn an die vielen Kinder die mit Herzblut ihren Sport betreiben und nun ist Schluss???(in Bezug auf die Mountainbike-Abteilung des SV Kirchzarten).

Auch ich hoffe doch,dass dies nicht das Ende des Marathon's ist!!
Und hoffe natürlich,dass sich Menschen finden,die womöglich auch angepisst sind von diesem Ausgang,aber sich sagen,wir lassen uns dieses Ereignis nicht nehmen!!


----------



## powderJO (14. Juni 2013)

mich würde mal interessieren wie welche altersgruppen beim bürgerentscheid abgestimmt haben ...


hoffe für die veranstaltung natürlich,dass es trotzdem irgendwie weitergeht - die entscheidung der bisherigen macher nicht weiter zu machen, kann ich voll und ganz verstehen. ich würde eh gerne wissen, mit welchen widerständen sie fertig werden mussten im lauf der jahre, denn nirgends (weder in d noch im ausland) bin ich trotz vorbildlichem verhalten bisher so derbe von wanderern beleidigt und beschimpft worden, wie in dieser gegend ... war auch der grund, warum ich nur noch zum marathon komme, nicht mehr zum urlaub.


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juni 2013)

Jetzt warte ich nur noch bis in Albstadt auch nix mehr geht  Das wäre nach dem Spessart- und Ultrabike mein nächster Klassiker, der untergehen könnte (wobei, der Spessartmarathon besteht ja weiterhin, aber der Termin ist Käse und die Bewährungsprobe unter neuer Flagge steht auch noch aus...)


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (14. Juni 2013)

In Albstadt gibts auch wirklich große Probleme mit "Premiumwanderern" und mit Anwohnern an der Strecke, die sich sowohl am Renntag massiv gestört fühlen, als auch im Vorfeld durch trainierende Radfahrer. Deswegen auch tief eingreifende Änderungen für 2013. Und auch da gibts schon wieder massiv Ärger....

Ein absolutes Wunder, dass die Stadt grünes Licht gegeben hat für den Umbau im Bullentäle für die XC Veranstaltung im Mai (die im übrigen affengeil war.)

Ein Danke an alle Albstädter die weiterhin die Augen zudrücken und ein danke an alle die diese Veranstaltungen ermöglichen!


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juni 2013)

Ich weiss, eher würde man einen Formel 1-Kurs oder einen riesigen Fussballtempel bauen bevor man hier in BaWü ein paar Meter vorhandene Trails für Biker freigibt...


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juni 2013)

Ach ja, das kam auch noch....




_Straßensperrung B 31 im Höllental am ULTRA-Wochenende!
Längere Fahrzeiten auf Umleitungsstrecke einplanen!

Kurzfristig wurden wir von einer Straßensperrung auf der B 31 im Höllental (zwischen Buchenbach und Hinterzarten) wegen unaufschiebbaren Felssicherungsarbeiten unterrichtet. Dies hat Auswirkungen für Teilnehmer und Organisation! Für Autofahrer zwischen Kirchzarten und Hinterzarten und umgekehrt bedeutet dies eine um ca. 30-minütige längere Umleitungsstrecke!

In Kürze: Teilnehmer, die aus östlicher Richtung (B 31) nach Kirchzarten kommen, müssen eine ca. 30-minütige längere Anfahrt einplanen. Die Umleitungsstrecke ist ausgeschildert.

Power-Track und Short-Track:

    Teilnehmer, die ihre Startunterlagen am Sonntag Morgen abholen und dann mit Kfz. zum Startort Hinterzarten fahren, müssen diese 30-minütige längere Anfahrt einplanen.
    Der Zugtransport der Teilnehmer von Kirchzarten nach Hinterzarten erfolgt wie geplant. Gleiches gilt für den Transport der MTB´s nach Hinterzarten.
    Wegen den Verzögerungen erfolgt der Start des Power-Track und Short-Track jeweils 15 Minuten später, also Start Power-Track um 9.30 Uhr, Start Short-Track um 11.35 Uhr!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (14. Juni 2013)

Ich hab bisher immer von Freitag bis Montag zu zweit übernachtet und ordentlich in die Gastronomie investiert. Wir reisen dieses Jahr wieder entspannt an, für die Tagesanfahrer kann das aber eine wahnsinns Überraschung mit sich bringen.


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juni 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher immer von Freitag bis Montag zu zweit übernachtet und ordentlich in die Gastronomie investiert. Wir reisen dieses Jahr wieder entspannt an, für die Tagesanfahrer kann das aber eine wahnsinns Überraschung mit sich bringen.



Genau! Deswegen habe ich gerade ein Zimmer gebucht!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (14. Juni 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Genau! Deswegen habe ich gerade ein Zimmer gebucht!



Wo bist untergekommen?


----------



## BLAM (14. Juni 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> In Albstadt gibts auch wirklich große Probleme mit "Premiumwanderern" und mit Anwohnern an der Strecke, die sich sowohl am Renntag massiv gestört fühlen, als auch im Vorfeld durch trainierende Radfahrer. Deswegen auch tief eingreifende Änderungen für 2013. Und auch da gibts schon wieder massiv Ärger....
> 
> Ein absolutes Wunder, dass die Stadt grünes Licht gegeben hat für den Umbau im Bullentäle für die XC Veranstaltung im Mai (die im übrigen affengeil war.)
> 
> Ein Danke an alle Albstädter die weiterhin die Augen zudrücken und ein danke an alle die diese Veranstaltungen ermöglichen!



Wahrscheinlich etwas OT, aber egal: Bin dieses Jahr schon 2x Teile der Strecke abgefahren. Insbesondere im Bereich Raichberg gab es viele "Meckerer". Wenn man die Massive Premium-Wander-Propaganda und die aktuelle Entwicklung (gespannte Seile über Trails etc..) beobachtet, kann man sich denken, dass sich die Situation auf jeden Fall weiter zuspitzen wird. Zumal sich auch die Autofahrer von Albstadt durch die Umleitungen/Sperrungen gestört fühlen ..


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juni 2013)

@Waldfee

Du hast eine PN!


----------



## boulder2002 (15. Juni 2013)

Das scheint ja ein lustiges Wochenende zu werden.
Mein erstes Rennen nach fast 2 Jahren, dafür darf ich 1/2 Stunde früher aufstehen und es wird womöglich das letzte in Kirchzarten sein (woran ich immer noch nicht so richtig glauben mag).

 @albstadt
Ich habe weniger Probleme mit den Premium-Wanderern als mit Albvereinlern, die mir erklären, dass ich auf Albvereins-Wanderwegen mit dem MTB nichts zu suchen habe und mit dahinschleichenden Walkerinnen, die die gesamte Wegbreite nutzen und sich darüber beschweren, dass man keine Klingel am Rad hat. Da kann man noch so langsam auf die Gruppe auffahren und noch so freundlich fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (15. Juni 2013)

Das ist echt interessant - ich wohne in der Nähe von Freiburg, fahre alle Singletrails, die's gibt, und habe so gut wie nie Probleme mit Wanderern


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Juni 2013)

Einfach dort fahren, wo es bisschen steiler ist, der Untergrund bisschen schmutziger und tricky, der nächste Wanderparkplatz etwas weiter weg....und schon hat man seine Ruhe!! Den grössten Auflauf trifft man meist im Umkreis von ca. 2km um Parkplätze herum und wo es eben und bequem zum Laufen ist. So ist es jedenfalls in meiner Region!

Eine Lanze für die Wanderer in Kirchzarten muss ich dennoch brechen, und zwar hatte ich beim Ultra letztes Jahr nen Platten und ein zufälliger aufkreuzender, einheimischer Wanderer an der Strecke hat mir wunderbar dabei geholfen, das Rad wieder flottzumachen!


----------



## powderJO (15. Juni 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> @Waldfee
> 
> Du hast eine PN!



hätte auch gerne eine. 




corfrimor schrieb:


> Das ist echt interessant - ich wohne in der Nähe von Freiburg, fahre alle Singletrails, die's gibt, und habe so gut wie nie Probleme mit Wanderern



wir waren am kandel, dem schauinsland und rund um den feldberg unterwegs - überall die gleichen reaktionen. entweder gleich angemosert oder aber auf die typische deutsche obelerlehrerichhaberecht-art streng ermahnt. inhalt immer: 

verpisst euch. oder in dem was die da sprache nennen :  desch is hi vebote, ihr dürfts hi nit fahre, nur wo es 2 meter hät ... 


mir hat das gereicht - nein danke. das die borniertheit aber soweit geht, das sogar eine veranstaltung wie der ultrabike auf der kippe steht, gibt viellicht ein paar der ewiggestrigen zu denken. das 5000 biker auch ordentlich geld in die kasse der gastronomie und hotelerie bringen und vor allem der werbewert für die gegend einen ordentlichen wert darstellt, begreift eventuell doch der ein oder andere ...


----------



## corfrimor (15. Juni 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> wir waren am kandel, dem schauinsland und rund um den feldberg unterwegs - überall die gleichen reaktionen. entweder gleich angemosert oder aber auf die typische deutsche obelerlehrerichhaberecht-art streng ermahnt.



Ich glaub' Dir das schon, nur hatte ich dann offenbar meistens Glück. Ich mach' jetzt seit über 10 Jahren genau das Gebiet, daß Du beschrieben hast, intensivst und auch sonntags unsicher und kenne die "Brennpunkte" (Präs. Thoma-Weg, Damenpfad, Kandelhöhenweg, Stübenwasen, die Trails am Schauinsland, Hörnlepfad usw. usf.). Aber in all den Jahren hatte ich bis auf zwei oder drei Ausnahmen keinerlei Streß.

Deswegen wundert (und ärgert) mich eigentlich auch die engstirnige Haltung in Kiza.

Richtig angegiftet wurde ich bislang nur im Berner Oberland


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2013)

@power: hast doch sicher mal das eine Kandel dh Video von mir gesehen (wenn nicht pm, fang Schock ich dir den link), das war ab nen Feiertag!  und alle freundlich und nett!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## powderJO (15. Juni 2013)

tja - dann hatten wir wohl extremes pech und es waren zu der zeit alle bikehasser auf einmal unterwegs. wir wurden sogar bei einer pause! im cafe sitzend angesprochen, ob wir über den wanderweg gekommen wären. der wäre nämlich verboten - _"nur fü den fall, desch ihr desch nit wisst..." _

vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, das man als local die dinge nicht mehr so wahrnimmt, wie ein anderer, der nur mal kurz vor ort ist ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2013)

Café sitzen? Da haben wir den Fehler doch schon

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## powderJO (15. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Café sitzen? Da haben wir den Fehler doch schon
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



mit dicker torte. also eigentlich voll wandererkompatibel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2013)

Lass mich raten: altersbach, schwarzwälder Kirsch 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haferstroh (16. Juni 2013)

So wie es aussieht, bewahrheitet sich die These wieder, nach der die Wetterlage beim Ultrabike dem Teilnehmerpräsent entspricht. Eingentlich müsste HEUTE das Rennen sein, denn nach der Hitze die sich jetzt aufbaut bis in die nächste Woche hinein, deuten viele Wettermodelle einen krassen Temperatursturz für nächstes Wochenende an womit die Ultrabike-Armlinge zum Einsatz kommen dürften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (16. Juni 2013)

Hi,

Jetzt mal mal den wandernden,pansionierten,Beamten aus BW nicht an die Wand!

Hauptsache kein Schneeregen.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Haferstroh (16. Juni 2013)

Hauptsache auf dem Giersberg scheint die Sonne, sonst hat die ruckzuck ne Anzeige am Hals wegen unterlassener Heizleistung


----------



## BLAM (17. Juni 2013)

So schlecht schauts doch gar nicht aus... Die Kaffeesatz-Leser prophezeien 20 Grad und einzelne Schauer. Armlinge können also getrost in der Tasche bleiben


----------



## Stopelhopser (18. Juni 2013)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Das ist echt interessant - ich wohne in der Nähe von Freiburg, fahre alle Singletrails, die's gibt, und habe so gut wie nie Probleme mit Wanderern



Kommt auch auf das Zeitfenster an.
(Auch Sonntag)Morgens vor 10:00 Uhr ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.

Es wird halt enger, und die Wutbürger brauchen immer ein Feindbild.
Ein kleiner Trost für den MTBN'ler wird sein, dass wohl als nächstes der Schluchseelauf oder der Schauinslandkönig dran ist. Was da Teilnehmer mit dem Auto anreisen, so eine Umweltsauerei. Und dann noch überall hinpinkeln.


----------



## Yvi83 (18. Juni 2013)

Straßensperrung B 31 im Höllental am ULTRA-Wochenende!
Längere Fahrzeiten auf Umleitungsstrecke einplanen!


----------



## Haferstroh (18. Juni 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> So schlecht schauts doch gar nicht aus... Die Kaffeesatz-Leser prophezeien 20 Grad und einzelne Schauer. Armlinge können also getrost in der Tasche bleiben



Die Wetterheinis haben in ihren Prognosen für Wochenende bisschen die Schärfe rausgenommen und bestätigen 15-20 Grad mit eventueller Wechselhaftigkeit. Ich denke so wird es auch definitv werden bei wenig Niederschlag bis Sonntag so dass wir irgendwas genau zwischen Paris-Dakar-Piste und Fangopackung haben werden. Das ist ideal für die schnellen Schotterkurven bergab auf dieser Strecke. 
Die leichten Klamotten bleiben also durchaus in Reichweite und die jetzige Bereifung am Rad.


----------



## corfrimor (18. Juni 2013)

Beim Waldhaus-Marathon am vorletzten WE hat der Wetterbericht auch Regen vorhergesagt und dann war's bestes Wetter 

Ich bleibe jetzt einfach mal optimistisch.


----------



## boulder2002 (18. Juni 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Die Wetterheinis haben in ihren Prognosen für Wochenende bisschen die Schärfe rausgenommen und bestätigen 15-20 Grad mit eventueller Wechselhaftigkeit. Ich denke so wird es auch definitv werden bei wenig Niederschlag bis Sonntag so dass wir irgendwas genau zwischen Paris-Dakar-Piste und Fangopackung haben werden. Das ist ideal für die schnellen Schotterkurven bergab auf dieser Strecke.
> Die leichten Klamotten bleiben also durchaus in Reichweite und die jetzige Bereifung am Rad.



Da die Wettervorhersage sowieso nur ausgewürfelt wird, lasse ich mich am Sonntagmorgen überraschen. Im Auto ist Platz für genügend Klamotten, sodass das Richtige auf jeden Fall dabei ist. Spezielle Reifenwahl wäre bei den Marathons, die ich fahre, der totale Overkill.


----------



## Riderman (18. Juni 2013)

dabi schrieb:


> Spinnt mal weiter.Wer denkt denn an die vielen Kinder die mit Herzblut ihren Sport betreiben und nun ist Schluss???(in Bezug auf die Mountainbike-Abteilung des SV Kirchzarten).
> 
> !!



die Mountainbike-Abteilung des SV Kirchzarten .... was meinst du da jetzt genau ? rothaus +Lexware oder  die Bikeschule ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLAM (18. Juni 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Da die Wettervorhersage sowieso nur ausgewürfelt wird, lasse ich mich am Sonntagmorgen überraschen. Im Auto ist Platz für genügend Klamotten, sodass das Richtige auf jeden Fall dabei ist. Spezielle Reifenwahl wäre bei den Marathons, die ich fahre, der totale Overkill.



RaceKing hat vor 2 Jahren auch gut gereicht


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (19. Juni 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> RaceKing hat vor 2 Jahren auch gut gereicht



Race King schon, aber meine Armlinge und Regenkittel hätte ich gegen keinen Nobby Nick der Welt getauscht


----------



## rosenland (19. Juni 2013)

Sch**** war das damals kalt!


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Juni 2013)

rosenland schrieb:


> Sch**** war das damals kalt!



Und ich war sch****hässlich mit meiner transparenten Billigregenjacke, aber das war DAS ultimative Überlebensutensil an diesem Tag.


----------



## powderJO (20. Juni 2013)

ich hatte nix, gar nix - außer einer lausigen windweste. dafür aber auch keinen heuschnupfen wie dieses jahr - wenn das nicht besser wird bis sonntag, wird es für mich kein rennen, sondern ne tour.


----------



## Yvi83 (20. Juni 2013)

braucht noch jemand nen Startplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poppei (20. Juni 2013)

Stimmt es, dass die 53km ausgebucht ist?

Danke für eine Antwort


----------



## Suprarenin (21. Juni 2013)

Wer kam eigtl. auf die glorreiche Idee die Ultra-Distanzler um 7:30 starten zu lassen? Ist für Pendler, die am Renntag erst anreisen ein Problem!


----------



## boulder2002 (21. Juni 2013)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Wer kam eigtl. auf die glorreiche Idee die Ultra-Distanzler um 7:30 starten zu lassen? Ist für Pendler, die am Renntag erst anreisen ein Problem!



Ich habe am Sonntag morgen ca. 1,5 Std Anreisezeit + Startunterlagen holen heisst spätestens kurz nach 5 losfahren. Vorher noch frühstücken, dann kann man sich ausrechnen, wann man aufstehen muss.
Aber wie heisst es immer so schön an der Strecke : Lächle, du machst das freiwillig und bezahlst auch noch dafür.
Gehört in Kirchzarten und auch in Bad Goisern für mich einfach dazu.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2013)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Wer kam eigtl. auf die glorreiche Idee die Ultra-Distanzler um 7:30 starten zu lassen? Ist für Pendler, die am Renntag erst anreisen ein Problem!



voellig normal


----------



## rosenland (21. Juni 2013)

Dann hat man mittags auch noch ein bissle zeit und kann noch ne private runde drehen.


----------



## atlas (21. Juni 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Ich habe am Sonntag morgen ca. 1,5 Std Anreisezeit + Startunterlagen holen heisst spätestens kurz nach 5 losfahren. Vorher noch frühstücken, dann kann man sich ausrechnen, wann man aufstehen muss.
> Aber wie heisst es immer so schön an der Strecke : Lächle, du machst das freiwillig und bezahlst auch noch dafür.
> Gehört in Kirchzarten und auch in Bad Goisern für mich einfach dazu.



Hi,

Du glücklicher.Ich hab ca. 3h Anreisezeit.Aber et is halt so.

man sieht sich am Sonntag

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Poppei (21. Juni 2013)

jmd ein Tip wie ich noch ein Startplatz für die 52km bekomm? Ist wohl wirklich ausgebucht


----------



## Bobbyman (21. Juni 2013)

Der Start für den Marathon ist ja in der Fussgängerzone von Kirchzarten. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag wo man ziemlich dicht am Start parken kann ?


----------



## Yvi83 (22. Juni 2013)

rosenland schrieb:


> Dann hat man mittags auch noch ein bissle zeit und kann noch ne private runde drehen.


----------



## schubduese (22. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (22. Juni 2013)

weiß jemand, ob man ummelden kann auf kürzere strecken? leider immer noch extrem unter heuschnupfen, glaube kaum, das ich die lange durchhalte ...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (22. Juni 2013)

Bobbyman schrieb:


> Der Start für den Marathon ist ja in der Fussgängerzone von Kirchzarten. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag wo man ziemlich dicht am Start parken kann ?



Schlechte Idee. Schlage Dir vor, an die ausgeschilderten Parkplätze hinterm Stadion zu fahren, von dort sind es 10 min zu Fuss und 5 min mitm Rad in die Startaufstellung (je nachdem wie weit vorne Du startest).

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## LochenFuchs (22. Juni 2013)

Hätte noch nen Startplatz für die Marathon Strecke kurzfristig abzugeben !!!


----------



## Suprarenin (22. Juni 2013)

Poppei schrieb:


> jmd ein Tip wie ich noch ein Startplatz für die 52km bekomm? Ist wohl wirklich ausgebucht



Zick nicht rum und fahr ne Nummer länger! 



powderJO schrieb:


> weiß jemand, ob man ummelden kann auf kürzere strecken? leider immer noch extrem unter heuschnupfen, glaube kaum, das ich die lange durchhalte ...



Ich fahre später bereits nach Kirchzarten um die Startunterlagen zu holen. Wenn es dir bis heut Abend reicht, kann ich für dich mal nachfragen!


----------



## Bobbyman (22. Juni 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Schlechte Idee. Schlage Dir vor, an die ausgeschilderten Parkplätze hinterm Stadion zu fahren, von dort sind es 10 min zu Fuss und 5 min mitm Rad in die Startaufstellung (je nachdem wie weit vorne Du startest).
> 
> Gruss Waldfee



Danke. Dann werde ich mich an diese Parkplätze halten. Mein Startblock ist Nummer 37. Danach kommt nicht mehr viel. In welchen Abstand werden die Startblöcke ins Rennen geschickt ?


----------



## Suprarenin (22. Juni 2013)

Eine Ummeldung auf kürzere Distanzen ist möglich, muss aber noch heute erfolgen.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (22. Juni 2013)

Bobbyman schrieb:


> Danke. Dann werde ich mich an diese Parkplätze halten. Mein Startblock ist Nummer 37. Danach kommt nicht mehr viel. In welchen Abstand werden die Startblöcke ins Rennen geschickt ?



Dann bist Du in Max. 10 min von hinten im startblock . Ca. 2 min abstand oder sowas


----------



## powderJO (23. Juni 2013)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Eine Ummeldung auf kürzere Distanzen ist möglich, muss aber noch heute erfolgen.



mir haben sie gestern gesagt, das ich frühstens heute morgen ummelden kann - bin dann die lange gefahren. dank regen ging es auch mit dem heuschnupfen ...

ansonsten: wie immer geile veranstaltung, wäre super schade, wenn es das rennen nicht mehr geben würde.


----------



## Yvi83 (23. Juni 2013)

Da hatten wir ja nochmal richtig Glück mit dem Wetter ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensL (24. Juni 2013)

Stimmte Dir absolut zu Powder!!! 
Die Veranstaltung ist einfach top organisiert. Die Stimmung war super und mir hat es wie immer viel Spass gemacht....ausserdem will ich noch ne Chance auf der langen Strecke endlich mal die sechs Stunden zu knacken.


----------



## swift daddy (24. Juni 2013)

Hätt' ich gestern doch besser mein RR statt dem Mtb genommen   für mich war's die erste und letzte Teilnahme in Kirchzarten, nur stumpfes Waldautobahn Auf und Ab, null Abwechslung (ausser das kleine Singletrail-ähnliche Stück bei Km 68)   war echt enttäuscht, dafür dass die Veranstaltung so gehyped wird ... einzig die Orga und die Verpflegungsstände sind positiv hervorzuheben


----------



## blumi (24. Juni 2013)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Hätt' ich gestern doch besser mein RR statt dem Mtb genommen   für mich war's die erste und letzte Teilnahme in Kirchzarten, nur stumpfes Waldautobahn Auf und Ab, null Abwechslung (ausser das kleine Singletrail-ähnliche Stück bei Km 68)   war echt enttäuscht, dafür dass die Veranstaltung so gehyped wird ... einzig die Orga und die Verpflegungsstände sind positiv hervorzuheben



Denke mal, dass die Strecke und ihre Beschaffenheit mehr als bekannt sein sollte. Wenn man sich vorher nicht informiert, wird man halt überrascht...


----------



## Haferstroh (24. Juni 2013)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Hätt' ich gestern doch besser mein RR statt dem Mtb genommen   für mich war's die erste und letzte Teilnahme in Kirchzarten, nur stumpfes Waldautobahn Auf und Ab, null Abwechslung (ausser das kleine Singletrail-ähnliche Stück bei Km 68)   war echt enttäuscht, dafür dass die Veranstaltung so gehyped wird ... einzig die Orga und die Verpflegungsstände sind positiv hervorzuheben



Die Streckenführung stammt noch aus einer Zeit, wo höherer fahrtechnischer Anspruch und Trailsbiken beim MTBen noch nicht so gefragt war wie heute. Um aber die breiten Massen nicht zu verjagen, die das Rennen bereits in den 90ern anzog, blieb man wohl bei den alten Strecken. Zumal die Genehmigungen für Trailstrecken bzw. neue Strecken in den Jahren immer schwieriger geworden sind und noch werden, und die  Orgaaufwand ist sicher so gross, dass man nicht auch noch ständig andere Strecken austüfteln will. Aus Sicht der Veranstalter frage ich mich wozu auch, das Ding läuft ja blendend! 

Dieses Thema ist aber auch jedes Jahr das gleiche, und es gibt ja Wildbad und Neustadt. Wenn ich immer gerne mit 300 über die Autobahn brettere, dann gehe ich auch nicht zum Dacia-Händler und beklage mich über mangelnde Leistung der verkappten Renaultkisten, sondern gehe gleich woanderst hin


----------



## Radler-01 (24. Juni 2013)

ich fand´s auch wieder super  am Start mit 10° zwar grenzwertig frisch aber später wurde es dann minimal besser .  Alp de Fiddlebrugg war wieder grandios  ich hoffe, das dem armen Kerl vor mit Kettenriß mitten im Anstieg geholfen werden konnte.

Was mich nur wundert/ärgert: hinter VP 3 lagen haufenweise defekte Schläuche in der Wiese .  Die werden dutzende Km durch den Wald gefahren für den Fall der Löcher, und nach dem Wechsel (max 18 km ? bis zum Ziel) ist das dann Ballast ?!  Leute, das muß nicht sein.


----------



## corfrimor (24. Juni 2013)

Ich finde die Strecke tiptop. Ist halt ein tempobetonter Marathon, wo man richtig schnell fahren kann  Außerdem finde ich es schön, daß auch Breitensportler eine Gelegenheit haben, an einem top organisierten Rennen teilzunehmen.

Wenn ich technische Kurse will, fahre ich XC. Auch 'ne richtig geile Sache 

Grüße

corfrimor

P.S.: Weiß jemand was Neues von der Pressekonferenz gestern abend? Ich hoffe ja immer noch, daß gestern nicht das letzte Mal war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svollmer (24. Juni 2013)

Mir hat es auch wieder super viel Spaß gemacht! Die Organisation ist 1a und die vielen freiwilligen Helfer sind einfach top! Hinzu kommt, dass ich mich auf der Ultra-Strecke um 32 Minuten verbessern konnte.

Auffällig fand ich, dass es ab dem Knöpflesbrunnen unheimlich viele Leute mit Platten gab. 

Nur eine Situation fand ich echt unter aller Sau: Ein Verletzter wurde versorgt und ein Strekenposten sicherte davor die Stelle ab. Es war auf einer geteerten Straße und überhaupt kein Problem, vorbeizufahren. Aber ein Fahrer neben mir schrie den Helfer an: "Ey, du Ars.., du stehst mitten im Weg!" 

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass diese tolle Veranstaltung auch in Zukunft weitergeführt wird! Es wäre sehr schade, wenn  ein paar Meckerer alles kaputt machen würden!


----------



## boulder2002 (24. Juni 2013)

svollmer schrieb:


> Auffällig fand ich, dass es ab dem Knöpflesbrunnen unheimlich viele Leute mit Platten gab.



Das waren gut 5-6 Fahrer auf gerade mal 100-200m Strecke als ich vorbeigefahren bin.
Keine Ahnung, weshalb es dort so viele erwischt hat. 

Über die Strecke konnte man sich hier im Forum ausgiebig informieren. Hinterher zu meckern kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Das Wetter war auch besser als bei meiner letzten Teilnahme.

Orga wie immer top und die alkoholfreien Zäpfle im Ziel haben auch gut geschmeckt.


----------



## Stopelhopser (24. Juni 2013)

Da war "was". Vielleicht hat doch ein eifriger etwas gestreut?


----------



## Catsoft (24. Juni 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Das waren gut 5-6 Fahrer auf gerade mal 100-200m Strecke als ich vorbeigefahren bin.
> Keine Ahnung, weshalb es dort so viele erwischt hat.
> 
> Über die Strecke konnte man sich hier im Forum ausgiebig informieren. Hinterher zu meckern kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> ...



Da waren in der einen Senke wirklich tückische spitze Steine. Wenn man da voll drüber ist....


----------



## Schabo Marc (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Mein Fahrrad wurde mir am Samtag dem 22.06.2013 zwischen 17.45 und 18:00  in Dietenbach bei Kirchzarten gestohlen. Es wurde ebenfalls ein Fahrrad  eines Kollegen mitgeklaut.
Einer der zwei Diebe wurde von uns selbst gestellt und festgehalten bis  die Polizei da war, der Zweite ist wohl mit den Fahrrädern abgehauen.
Bei dem Dieb handelt es sich um einen 19 jährigen vorbestraften Jugendlichen. Insgesamt sind 2 Zeugen vorhanden.

Bei dem gestohlenen Fahrrad handelt es sich um ein Cube AMS 100 Bj 2009 in rot-weiß.

































Wenn jemand etwas sehen oder wissen sollte, wäre ich sehr froh wenn er/sie sich melden würde.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,
Marc


----------



## powderJO (24. Juni 2013)

die haben einen dieb und können den komplizen mit den bikes nicht finden?


----------



## Schabo Marc (24. Juni 2013)

Ja so wie es aussieht und ich habe nicht mal eine Nummer bekommen
wo ich mich bei der Polizei nachfragen kann


----------



## powderJO (24. Juni 2013)

du warst aber schon bei der polizei? nicht bei irgendwem, der irgendwie eine uniform anhatte? du musst doch eine anzeige gemacht haben - da bekommt man doch sofort alles ...


----------



## Schabo Marc (24. Juni 2013)

Ja es war schon die Polizei, sie kamen mit ihrem Dienstwagen.
Ich habe meine Personalien abgegeben die Beschreibung des Fahrrades und halt etwas unterschrieben


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (24. Juni 2013)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Hätt' ich gestern doch besser mein RR statt dem Mtb genommen   für mich war's die erste und letzte Teilnahme in Kirchzarten, nur stumpfes Waldautobahn Auf und Ab, null Abwechslung (ausser das kleine Singletrail-ähnliche Stück bei Km 68)   war echt enttäuscht, dafür dass die Veranstaltung so gehyped wird ... einzig die Orga und die Verpflegungsstände sind positiv hervorzuheben



Welche Strecke bist denn gefahren und welche Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (24. Juni 2013)

Ich wünsche mir nächstes Jahr von Pearl Izumi einen Sonnenhut oder eine stylische Sonnenbrille.


----------



## Haferstroh (24. Juni 2013)

Was ist denn jetzt eingentlich mit der Zukunft des BFUBM? Gibts eine 2014er Auflage?


----------



## Catsoft (24. Juni 2013)

Klang bei der Ehrung der 10 und 15 Maligen so!

Wir werden alles unternehmen damit.....


----------



## Haferstroh (24. Juni 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Klang bei der Ehrung der 10 und 15 Maligen so!
> 
> Wir werden alles unternehmen damit.....



War ich dabei und habe das auch so rausgehört, aber nix eindeutiges. Ich tippe auf Folgendes: Es ist wohl jemand daran interessiert es zu übernehmen, aber noch in der Schwebe solange noch nix Konkretes feststeht. Wenn das Ding komplett tot ist, wäre das wohl gleich so gesagt worden. Bisher ist auch nur davon die Rede, dass sich "nur" das oberste Orgateam verabschiedet, was nicht heissen soll dass da nix nachkommt.


----------



## boulder2002 (25. Juni 2013)

wäre wirklich schade, sollte es der letzte gewesen sein

ein Kompliment an die Wahnsinnszuschauer in Alpe de Fidlebrugg
ich war ja recht gemächlich unterwegs und kam ziemlich spät dort an, aber die Stimmung und Anfeuerung war nach meinem Empfinden extremer als die Male davor


----------



## Suprarenin (25. Juni 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> mir haben sie gestern gesagt, das ich frühstens heute morgen ummelden kann - bin dann die lange gefahren. dank regen ging es auch mit dem heuschnupfen [...]



Hm sorry. Mir wurde es genau SO wie ich es dir geschrieben habe am Infostand gesagt. Hoffe du bist Samstags jetzt nicht gestresst da hin und zurück gerast...



boulder2002 schrieb:


> ein Kompliment an die Wahnsinnszuschauer in Alpe de Fidlebrugg
> ich war ja recht gemächlich unterwegs und kam ziemlich spät dort an, aber die Stimmung und Anfeuerung war nach meinem Empfinden extremer als die Male davor



Kann ich nur bestätigen. War echte Gänsehautatmosphäre!!!


Normal bin ich eigtl. ein Freund von Singletrails. Aber ich muss zugeben, dass jeder einzelne Singletrail bei dieser Veranstaltung ein Trail zuviel ist. Wie manche Menschen sich da teilweise anstellen...

Zudem waren, in meinem Umfeld zumindest, ein Haufen A****löcher am Start. Wenn später startende Profis einen unfreundlich aus dem Weg brüllen, weil sie um Sekunde kämpfen, kann ich vlt ein Auge zudrücken. Wenn irgendein 0815 Amateur kurz vorm Ziel einen auf dem Asphalt mit zweimal "weg, weg" zur Seite komplimentieren will, werde ich aber böse. 

Ansonsten: wirklich Hut ab vor der Organisation. Sehr gut 
Wetter war leider eine Katastrophe von meinen Beinen an dem Tag ganz zu schweigen. 

sportliche Grüße


----------



## powderJO (25. Juni 2013)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Hm sorry. Mir wurde es genau SO wie ich es dir geschrieben habe am Infostand gesagt. Hoffe du bist Samstags jetzt nicht gestresst da hin und zurück gerast...



ne, bin eh samstag angereist, daher kein problem - die kamen dann später auf der strecke. 4 wochen ohne echtes training und die fehlende rennhärte (war erst mein drittes rennen dieses jaht) rächen sich halt doch ... erst recht, wenn man sich auch noch ewig alleine im gegenwind quält, nachdem man von der späteren siegerin unsanft (die ist weggerutscht und hat mich dabei umgemäht) aus einer echt guten gruppe katapultiert wird...




Suprarenin schrieb:


> Zudem waren, in meinem Umfeld zumindest, ein Haufen A****löcher am Start.



ähnliches hat ein freund erzählt - finde es echt traurig, das es immer ein paar idioten gibt, die jeden sportsgeist vermissen lassen.


----------



## m(A)ui (25. Juni 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> ein Kompliment an die Wahnsinnszuschauer in Alpe de Fidlebrugg


oh ja!
eigentlich waere ich bei so einer steigung schon laengst abgestiegen und haette hochgeschoben. angesichts der jubelnden massen war mir das aber schlicht unmoeglich und ich habe mich mit meinem singlespeeder hochgequaelt, voller angst ob die kette reist, oder die cleats von den sohlen abreisen. :-D

maui


----------



## powderJO (25. Juni 2013)

rennbericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensL (26. Juni 2013)

und hier meiner


----------



## speedbiker14 (26. Juni 2013)

JensL schrieb:


> und hier meiner


Und hier unser Video
*Black Forest Ultra Mountainbike Marathon 2013 Teil 1 und 2
*


http://youtu.be/U45k4JeMSUk

http://youtu.be/U45k4JeMSUk

War echt eine 1A Veranstaltung


----------



## blumi (26. Juni 2013)

TV Südbaden Bericht

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UK7XvAJZrBE"]Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon Kirchzarten 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Yvi83 (27. Juni 2013)

blumi schrieb:


> TV Südbaden Bericht
> 
> Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon Kirchzarten 2013 - YouTube




yeah, bei 1.15 bin ich sogar drauf


----------



## MasterMito (27. Juni 2013)

Fand das Event wieder einmal echt Klasse.

Dieses Jahr habe ich mich mal im Short Track versucht (letzten jahre immer Marathon).

Ich fand es schade das die Abfahrt nach der Versorgungstation Rinken nun asphaltiert ist. Man hat dadurch zwar gut entspannen können, war aber öde.

Versorgungsstationen waren wie immer top.

Dieses Jahr ist mir extrem aufgefallen das manche nicht wissen das man als Langsamer Kandidat sich bitte rechts halten sollte. Da müsste imho wohl mehr darauf hingewiesen werden. 

Hoffentlich gibt es nächstes Jahr wieder einen.


----------



## rosenland (27. Juni 2013)

links, rechts... ist doch egal.
ein guter und schnellerer Fahrer fährt einfach vorbei, wo es gerade Platz hat. 

das ist mir aufgefallen. viele Wichtigtuer unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (27. Juni 2013)

rosenland schrieb:


> links, rechts... ist doch egal.
> ein guter und schnellerer Fahrer fährt einfach vorbei, wo es gerade Platz hat.
> 
> das ist mir aufgefallen. viele Wichtigtuer unterwegs...



Und das gerarde auf dem Short Track.... Alle vollkommen übermotiviert und ich rede hier nicht von der Spitze sondern vom Mittelfeld.  Ist mir dieses Jahr aufgefallen wie viele von den gerade erst Gestarteten sich mit aller Mühe sich bergauf wichtig an den Ultras vorbeiquetschen um dann bergab im Weg zu stehen. Ich finde die Lösung mit Start des Short Tracks extrem unglücklich.


----------



## schoeppi (27. Juni 2013)

Das mit den Pseudo-Schnellen ist kein spezielles Phänomen, findet man zusehends bei allen Rennen. Zumindest bei denen die ich fahre.

Klug********r, die erwarten das alle zur Seite springen, am besten anhalten um ihnen den Weg frei zu machen, und dann den Berg nicht hochkommen, einem vor die Füsse fallen oder bergab nur auf der Bremse stehen.

Alles längst schon Klassiker.
Über das drüber Ärgern bin ich hinaus, mittlerweile amüsiert es mich.
Passende Kommentare sind da ein gutes Mittel.
"Weg, weg!" - "Was ist weg? Haste was verloren?"  oder "Links!!" - "Links? Hier gehts aber doch geradeaus!"
Wenn dann die ganze Gruppe über den "Vollprofi" lacht hat man doch was gekonnt.


----------



## boulder2002 (27. Juni 2013)

wenn jemand "weg ! weg !" ruft, dann kann er rufen so lange er will, interessiert mich nicht
anders sieht das aus, wenn es heisst "achtung links, oder achtung mitte" dann gibt es da nichts daran auszusetzen
gerade in Kirchzarten, wo meherere Strecken aufeinandertreffen, kann es sein, dass z.B. die Führenden des Speed-Tacks auf die Ultrafahrer auffahren und sehen müssen, so schnell wie möglich an denen vorbeizukommen. das geht nun mal am besten, wenn es von hinten angekündigt wird

was mich geärgert hat, war ein Fahrer, der mitten in der Fahrspur angehalten hat, um etwas aus den Trikottaschen zu holen. ebenso ein Bergaufschieber, der meinte, die Wegmitte sei ideal (und das auf einem wurzeligen, steinigen Weg und nicht auf der Autobahn)


----------



## m(A)ui (27. Juni 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> wenn jemand "weg ! weg !" ruft, dann kann er rufen so lange er will, interessiert mich nicht
> anders sieht das aus, wenn es heisst "achtung links, oder achtung mitte" dann gibt es da nichts daran auszusetzen


----------



## powderJO (27. Juni 2013)

wenn sich jeder nicht so ernst nehmen würde, wäre schon viel gewonnen. ja, es ist ein rennen, nein, es geht nicht ums leben. 

die, die wirklich um den gesamtsieg oder vordere platzierungen fahren, wissen schon wie man überholt und vorbeikommt - auch ohne viel und nerviges gebrülle. erst recht auf einer strecke wie in kirchzarten, wo man eigentlich überall problemlos vorbei kann.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juni 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das mit den Pseudo-Schnellen ist kein spezielles Phänomen, findet man zusehends bei allen Rennen. Zumindest bei denen die ich fahre.
> 
> Klug********r, die erwarten das alle zur Seite springen, am besten anhalten um ihnen den Weg frei zu machen, und dann den Berg nicht hochkommen, einem vor die Füsse fallen oder bergab nur auf der Bremse stehen.
> 
> ...



Ich amüsier mich unterwegs auch nur noch darüber. Ärgerlich wird es, wenn diese Möchtegernprofis einen gefährden weil sie z.B. Scheiden. Auch gerne genommen ist die Imitation der Formel 1. Mit dem Geschindigkeitsüberschuss aus dem Windschatten hab vorbei und dann aber leider im Wind verhungern und schneiden. Da könnte ich morden....

Und ich hab mich durchaus schon in der BuLi Büffelherde bewegt  Von da her:


powderJO schrieb:


> wenn sich jeder nicht so ernst nehmen würde, wäre schon viel gewonnen. ja, es ist ein rennen, nein, es geht nicht ums leben.
> 
> die, die wirklich um den gesamtsieg oder vordere platzierungen fahren, wissen schon wie man überholt und vorbeikommt - auch ohne viel und nerviges gebrülle. erst recht auf einer strecke wie in kirchzarten, wo man eigentlich überall problemlos vorbei kann.



Aber das Thema haben wir auch jedes Jahr. Und gerade bei einem Event mit so vielen Strecken und Teilnehmern. Bei Marathons mit früher Streckenteilung oder besser koordinierten Startzeiten ist das Problem IMHO kleiner. Beim Dolomiti hatte ich das beschriebene Problem nie und bevor es den Short-Track gab, war es in Kirchzarten auch entspannter. Das Mittelfeld vom Marathon hat einen nie eingeholt und die Zusammenkunft mit den Kurzstrecklern war eh 10 KM vorm Ziel. Da waren die fertiger als man selber 

So, jetzt aber genug von dem Thema. Hoffentlich geht es mit dem Event weiter! Mein Schatz will doch auch seine goldene Nummer für 10x (Ultra!!).


----------



## schoeppi (27. Juni 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> gerade in Kirchzarten, wo meherere Strecken aufeinandertreffen, kann es sein, dass z.B. die Führenden des Speed-Tacks auf die Ultrafahrer auffahren und sehen müssen, so schnell wie möglich an denen vorbeizukommen.



Short und Speed-Track Fahrer haben gar nicht die Berechtigung sich Ultrafahrern ohne Erlaubnis zu nähern!

Man muss ja schon auch die Rangfolge einhalten.
Und die Ultras sind eben nun mal der blaublütige Adel, die niederen Chargen haben den Königen zu huldigen!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (27. Juni 2013)

Ab wann ist man denn bei den schnellen? Wills jetzt wissen, ob ich nächstes Jahr auch "weg, weg" schreien darf


----------



## schoeppi (27. Juni 2013)

Top 10.

Alle anderen sind Hobby-Fahrer und machen einen Sonntagsausflug.


----------



## Haferstroh (27. Juni 2013)

Dieses Jahr null Problem mit langsameren. Alle brav wie nie zuvor und schön rechts gefahren. Trotzdem war ich froh, als der Streckenabzweig kam. War dann doch zuviel Deutsche-Autobahn-like (links mit 250, rechts Lkw und Genusstuckerer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (27. Juni 2013)

Wieder Top organisiert
Aber was ich nicht gut finde ist, dass der Lady Aufdruck auf der Startnummer
zur freien Startblockwahl berechtigt. 
Ich darf das ganz neutral sagen, ich habe den Aufdruck Lady auch immer 
Aber wer sich da in dem Startblock ( speed track) ganz vorne direkt hinter dem Profiblock gestellt hat war ein Witz.  Die 4 Damen, optisch schon nicht so sportlich, schafften es nicht rechtzeitig aufs Rad aufzusteigen. Und waren das volle Verkehrshindernis.
Sogar noch für mich,  die einen Block dahinter gestartet ist.


----------



## atlas (27. Juni 2013)

Word

Die hatten in der ersten Abfahrt schon ganz schön Muffensausen.

Was gefährlich war, ein Fotograph der in einer schnellen Senke(rechts rum) außen auf der Bahn hockte.
Ein Fahrer hinter mir und ich mussten nen schönen Haken schlagen,um den nicht zu treffen.

Sonst wie immer

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Haferstroh (28. Juni 2013)

blumi schrieb:


> TV Südbaden Bericht
> 
> Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon Kirchzarten 2013 - YouTube



Das Pannen-Quantec bei 0:59 war fei nich meins, gell!?! Und bei 1:04 immer noch nicht! Die filigranen ZTR-Felgen hätten den Aufschlag meines Hinterrades auf der letzten Abfahrt in eine harte Senke eh nicht üblebt...


----------



## atlas (28. Juni 2013)

Hi

Das war doch n Fake,ein Quantec SLR hat keine Panne(is so zu sagen der Chuck Norris unter den Bikes).


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juni 2013)

wenn man sich zu sehr an anderen nervt sollte man solch grosse anlässe meiden.

Man sollte oder darf auch mal auch als langsamer fahrer nicht immer gleich die ideallinie verlassen müssen oder gleich auf die seite springen müssen. 

Ein guter fahrer findet seine lücke und überholt dann wenn es geht.

Wenn man sich freundlich ankündigt sollten auch langsame fahrer das akzeptieren und wo es geht auch mal bischen platz machen. 

So kommen alle aneinander vorbei und respektiert einander, ob schnell oder langsam.

Ich musste leider dieses jahr den machaniker und verpflegerjob übernehmen wegen einem unfall vor 2 wochen.

also freut euch doch, dass ihr mtmachen konntet udn hoffe doch, dass ich nächstes jahr an den start gehen kann.

Cooler event mit coolen leuten und super bewohner und campingbesitzer in kirchzarten


----------



## Haferstroh (28. Juni 2013)

atlas schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Das war doch n Fake,ein Quantec SLR hat keine Panne(is so zu sagen der Chuck Norris unter den Bikes).



Und wenn dich C.N. auf dem C.N.-Bike überholt, dann siehst du so aus wenn du in seine berüchtigten Wirbelschleppen gerätst:


----------



## Yvi83 (28. Juni 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Top 10.
> 
> Alle anderen sind Hobby-Fahrer und machen einen Sonntagsausflug.




yeeeeeeesssssss, dann war ich ja schnell....mich hat man(n) trotzdem aus dem weg gebrüllt


----------



## trhaflhow (28. Juni 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> yeeeeeeesssssss, dann war ich ja schnell....mich hat man(n) trotzdem aus dem weg gebrüllt





War auch "top10" ging's auch so


----------



## Spenglerextrem (29. Juni 2013)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Wieder Top organisiert
> Aber was ich nicht gut finde ist, dass der Lady Aufdruck auf der Startnummer
> zur freien Startblockwahl berechtigt.
> Ich darf das ganz neutral sagen, ich habe den Aufdruck Lady auch immer
> ...



Ich finde auch, daß die Damen, genau so wie die Herren, in die Startblöcke eingeteilt werden sollten. Wo bleibt denn da die Gleichberechtigung ?
Das im ersten Amateurstartblock nach den Lizenzfahren noch sehr abitionierte Fahrer und Faherinnen stehn sollte eigentlich logisch sein.
Als ich die vier Ladies freundlich ansprach, ob sie das Starttempo mitgehen können und wollen zeigten sie sich leider uneinsichtig und meinten Wortwörtlich: "Wir brauchen das, das alle an uns vorbei fahren und die Minuten, die wir im vorderen Startblock früher dran sind brauchen wir um rechtzeitig vor Zielschluß anzukommen.".

Da ich davon ausgehe, daß sie hier nicht mitlesen und so vielleicht zur Einsicht kommen, halte ich wie oben geschrieben eine Einteilung der Damen für notwendig.
Organisatorisch sollte das,wenns bei geschätzt 4500 Herren geht, auch bei den 500 Damen auch noch machbar sein.

Spenglerextrem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (1. Juli 2013)

Leute - wenn´s bei den ersten km beim Speedtrack an vier langsameren Damen scheitern sollte, seid ihr nicht wirklich gut 

Ich hatte von Block 75 aus in den ersten km auch einige Fahrer (kurz ) vor mir, die mich zum Grübeln brachten (aber jetzt weiß ich das mit der "Damen-Wahl") - aber nur kurz, weil´s wahrlich mehr als genug Platz gibt....  so what ...


----------



## peacher (1. Juli 2013)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, daß die Damen, genau so wie die Herren, in die Startblöcke eingeteilt werden sollten. Wo bleibt denn da die Gleichberechtigung ?
> Das im ersten Amateurstartblock nach den Lizenzfahren noch sehr abitionierte Fahrer und Faherinnen stehn sollte eigentlich logisch sein.
> Als ich die vier Ladies freundlich ansprach, ob sie das Starttempo mitgehen können und wollen zeigten sie sich leider uneinsichtig und meinten Wortwörtlich: "Wir brauchen das, das alle an uns vorbei fahren und die Minuten, die wir im vorderen Startblock früher dran sind brauchen wir um rechtzeitig vor Zielschluß anzukommen.".
> 
> ...



Lass sie doch. Ich find's ganz nett immer mal wieder an den Damen vorbei zu fahren. Ist doch ein schönes Bild


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Juli 2013)

Ey, das waren die Putzfrauen, die eure Geltütchen und platten Schläuche aus der Botanik fischen. Will nix hören!


----------



## BLAM (1. Juli 2013)

http://regiotrends.de/de/sport/inde...-des-organisationskomitees-tritt-zurueck.html

Das heißt das wars ?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (1. Juli 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> http://regiotrends.de/de/sport/inde...-des-organisationskomitees-tritt-zurueck.html
> 
> Das heißt das wars ?



Das wars.


----------



## Catsoft (1. Juli 2013)

An dieser Stelle ein großen Dank an das OK! Es waren schöne Jahre bei einer wundervollen Organisation.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (1. Juli 2013)

peacher schrieb:


> Lass sie doch. Ich find's ganz nett immer mal wieder an den Damen vorbei zu fahren. Ist doch ein schönes Bild



Ich bin beim vorletzten Rennen immer zwischen der Zweit- und Drittplatzierten rumgefahren. Oftmals im Wind, gerne aber auch mal im Windschatten. Fand ich super


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Juli 2013)

R. I. P.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Forest_Ultra_Bike_Marathon

Den ersten Satz unter diesem Link kann man nun ins Präteritum setzen: "war" statt "ist".


----------



## MasterMito (1. Juli 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> http://regiotrends.de/de/sport/inde...-des-organisationskomitees-tritt-zurueck.html
> 
> Das heißt das wars ?





Und das nur wegen ein paar Rambo-Wanderern.

Hatte ein Interessantes Gespräch mit 2 Dauercampern (beide knapp 80) auf dem Platz. Die meinten es wäre absolut schade wenn das Event sterben würde. Die waren auch begeistert wie super das immer abläuft.


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Juli 2013)

schade für den mountainbikesport. 

Ich denke die region kirchzarten und freiburg werden den fehlenden anlass zu spühren bekommen.

Ich denke auch, dass dies sich auf den bikesport in der region allgemein auswirken wird. weniger biker werden sich auf den weg in diese region machen wenn man mit gegenwind rechnen muss.

da bleibt nur noch... so einen geilen event sausen zu lassen...


----------



## BLAM (1. Juli 2013)

Wird die Herren http://www.unser-giersberg.de/ wohl freuen, dass sie in Zukunft weniger Biker die Region besuchen kommen. Mal schauen, wer als nächstes ins Zielvisier der Oberlehrer-Vereinigung gerät.

Hoffen wir, dass es ähnlichen Veranstaltungen, bei denen es unterschwellig auch schon knistert, besser ergeht!


----------



## Catsoft (1. Juli 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> Wird die Herren http://www.unser-giersberg.de/ wohl freuen, dass sie in Zukunft weniger Biker die Region besuchen kommen. Mal schauen, wer als nächstes ins Zielvisier der Oberlehrer-Vereinigung gerät.
> 
> Hoffen wir, dass es ähnlichen Veranstaltungen, bei denen es unterschwellig auch schon knistert, besser ergeht!




Nicht unerwähnt sollten wir die Unterstützer dieser Initiative lassen: Der BUND und NABU. Ich diese Öko-Terroristen eh seid langem satt. Vor 30 Jahren war ich mal dabei, aber die teilweise fundamentalistische Haltung hat mich zur Abkehr bewogen.


----------



## svollmer (1. Juli 2013)

Super - jetzt ist wieder an 365 statt 364 Tagen Ruhe im Wald!  Dass solche engstirnigen Meckerer so eine tolle Veranstaltung kaputtmachen, ist wirklich extrem ärgerlich und schade!


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Juli 2013)

Es ist kein regionales Problem dort unten und auch kein Problem des MTB-Sports. Es ist schlicht in ganz D unmöglich, ein ganz grosses Event in dieser Richtung dauerhaft zu erhalten, weil schlicht und einfach die Lobby für Radsport fehlt, von "Flensburg bis Garmisch" wie es immer so schön heisst. "Radsport"....damit verbindet die Allgemeinheit nur Doping und strassenblockierende, radwegresistente, egozentrische Rennradler....und da fällt der MTBer halt mit drunter wenn man schon dabei ist. Die Deutschen sind im Sommer mit Fussball und Formel 1 mehr als genug bedient und im Winter ist Wintersport wie Biathlon oder Skispringen angesagt dank extrem finanzkräftiger Unterstützung von grossen Sponsoren wie z.B. Unternehmen, die die typschen "Fernsehbiere" vertreiben und weil es der einzige Ersatz ist für die fussballfreie Zeit und weil grosse Privatsender (die meist in den Fernsehgeräten auf dem Kanal 3-5 zu finden sind) durch grossen Marketinghype den Rest dazutun.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (1. Juli 2013)

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...11673284/pv=video/nid=1622/15nqkxw/index.html


----------



## Stopelhopser (2. Juli 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Nicht unerwähnt sollten wir die Unterstützer dieser Initiative lassen: *Der BUND und NABU*. Ich diese Öko-Terroristen eh seid langem satt. Vor 30 Jahren war ich mal dabei, aber die teilweise fundamentalistische Haltung hat mich zur Abkehr bewogen.



Volle Zustimmung. Unglaublich unmöglich und der eigentlich Sache nicht mehr dienlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (2. Juli 2013)

ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus dem open-trails-bereich, dient vielleicht dem ein oder anderen als anregung:



> wäre ich biker in der gegend um den giersberg, würde ich ab sofort mit all meinen kumpels tag für tag auf den legalen wegen fahren. um so mehr mitfahren, desto besser. auf das den ig-vollpfosten die freude an "ihrem" giersberg im halse stecken bleibt.


----------



## Stopelhopser (2. Juli 2013)

Wie wäre es mit einem bike-Gottesdienst? Unter freiem Himmel, vor der Kapelle?


----------



## allert (2. Juli 2013)

Habt Ihr die Forumsbeschreibung gelesen? Super: "Wir wollen keine kontroversen Diskussionen in unserem Forum". Das sagt schon alles. Aber dann auch noch am rechten Rand die Aussage "Wir sind nicht gegen Mountainbiker" und wenn man drauf klickt kommt "Das rücksichtsvolle Miteinander von Spaziergängern, Sportlern, Familien, erholungssuchenden Radfahrern und Mountainbikern auf freigegebenen ausreichend breiten und befestigten Wegen". Genau das schafft doch Konflikte, wenn sich alle auf den gleichen Wegen begegnen und keine Entflechtung erfolgt.

http://www.unser-giersberg.de/index.php/87-unsere-unterstuetzer/gaestebuch

Na ja, mehr als 10.000 Übernachtungen im Jahr weniger, werden sie merken.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das weitergeht!


----------



## gandi wolfach (2. Juli 2013)

eigendlich sollte man ne MTB-Demo in Kirchzarten organisieren um ein Zeichen zu setzen. War in diesem Jahr das 11. Mal dabei und finde es jammerschade das es in Kirchzarten soweit gekommen ist.

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kirc...ritik-nicht-nur-an-der-politik--73244001.html


----------



## rosenland (2. Juli 2013)

Bin nicht aus der Gegend da unten, aber braucht man die Gemeinde Kirchzarten wirklich?

Das ganze kann doch auch ein anderer Ort machen, oder?
Todtnau oder Freiburg...

Ich bin optimistisch, dass irgendetwas folgen wird. 
Letztlich kann man da so viel Geld mit verdienen, dass sich das irgendeine Gemeinde sicher nicht entgehen lassen wird.

Und das organisatorische Knowhow ist ja in der Gegend vorhanden.


----------



## gerdi1 (3. Juli 2013)

rosenland schrieb:


> Und das organisatorische Knowhow ist ja in der Gegend vorhanden.



Zu einem gewissen Grad auf jeden Fall, aber auch der Gegenwind ist vorhanden und das zur Zeit massiv.
Da ist die Disskussion um die Lockerung des Waldwegegesetzes eher kontraproduktiv im  Moment. 
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lese...egoismus-und-das-schnelle-geld--73175693.html
Unterstützt wird das Ganze noch vom Schwarzwaldverein.
Wenn du die Kommentare teilweise durchliest, wundert es nicht, dass der Verein 1945 mal verboten wurde.
http://www.trax.de/schwarzwald-oeffnet-single-trails-fuer-mountainbikes/id_63930420/index


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Juli 2013)

gerdi1 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Kommentare teilweise durchliest, wundert es nicht, dass der Verein 1945 mal verboten wurde.
> http://www.trax.de/schwarzwald-oeffnet-single-trails-fuer-mountainbikes/id_63930420/index



"Tabu, Verbot, Rechte, Regeln, Pflichten, Gesetz, Paragraph....." 

Wieviel von Worten in dieser Richtung kann man auf einer einzigen Seite nur unterbringen ohne dass es ein Roman wird? DA funktioniert es offenbar... Ey, da wollen nur welche wandern und andere Radfahren, keinen Weltkrieg auslösen. Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen würd ich sagen.


----------



## MUM (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich komme auch vom ( eigentlich schönen ) Dreisamtal, und wohne direkt neben Kirchzarten.
Bin schon etliche mal beim Ultra Bike mitgefahren, von daher tut es mir besonders weh, dass ausgerechnet diese Veranstaltung nicht mehr stattfinden soll.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die Macher des Ultra Bike kann ich sehr gut verstehen, dass Sie das Handtuch schmeissen !
Von daher wäre es sehr hilfreich wenn Ihr aus dem Forum ( besonders die Gäste die jedes Jahr extra hierher kommen, um bei diesem tollen Event teilzunehmen ) an unsere Verantwortlichen wie Gemeinde, Tourismusverband etc. schreibt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und Euren Unmut darüber äußert.
Damit auch alle die bisher daran verdienten endlich aufwachen, und die Notwendigkeit des MTB Sports im Dreisamtal erkennen !!

Danke für Eure Hilfe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß MUM


----------



## svollmer (3. Juli 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> "Tabu, Verbot, Rechte, Regeln, Pflichten, Gesetz, Paragraph....."
> 
> Wieviel von Worten in dieser Richtung kann man auf einer einzigen Seite nur unterbringen ohne dass es ein Roman wird? DA funktioniert es offenbar... Ey, da wollen nur welche wandern und andere Radfahren, keinen Weltkrieg auslösen. Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen würd ich sagen.


Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum das Wort "Wutbürger" in den neuen Duden aufgenommen wurde ... Bei manchen Kommentaren auf der Seite scheint es sich um hauptberufliche Miesmacher und Nörgler zu handeln. Teilweise klingt es wie böse Ironie, aber es ist ernst gemeint. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biken4ever (3. Juli 2013)

"Da muss man sich doch wohl oder übel mit genügend Heftzwecken eindecken und das Problem erledigt sich schnell!"

Aha sie wollen die Mountainbiker vertreiben um die Natur zu schützen-Mit Reißzwecken


----------



## TTT (3. Juli 2013)

MUM schrieb:


> Von daher wäre es sehr hilfreich wenn Ihr aus dem Forum ( besonders die Gäste die jedes Jahr extra hierher kommen, um bei diesem tollen Event teilzunehmen ) an unsere Verantwortlichen wie Gemeinde, Tourismusverband etc. schreibt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du hier die Email Adressen der Verantwortlichen reinschreibst, werden das sicher einige tun!


----------



## TTT (3. Juli 2013)

gerdi1 schrieb:


> Unterstützt wird das Ganze noch vom Schwarzwaldverein.
> Wenn du die Kommentare teilweise durchliest, wundert es nicht, dass der Verein 1945 mal verboten wurde.
> http://www.trax.de/schwarzwald-oeffnet-single-trails-fuer-mountainbikes/id_63930420/index



Dort kann man auch an einer Umfrage teilnehmen. So ist es leicht ein Zeichen zu setzten! Bisher führen die die 2m-Regel Befürworter!

Und auch likes kann man bei den Kommentaren vergeben. Erstaunlich, daß sich bisher nur einige verbitterte MTB-Hasser gegenseitig likes vergeben haben.


----------



## BiesOAS (3. Juli 2013)

Also wenn ich da einige Kommentare höre wird mir schlecht, ich kann garnicht sachlich darauf antworten!
Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopfschütteln!


----------



## powderJO (3. Juli 2013)

svollmer schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum das Wort "Wutbürger" in den neuen Duden aufgenommen wurde ... Bei manchen Kommentaren auf der Seite scheint es sich um hauptberufliche Miesmacher und Nörgler zu handeln. Teilweise klingt es wie böse Ironie, aber es ist ernst gemeint. *kopfschüttel*



leider kann man das nur kommentieren, wenn man ein fb-konto hat. habe leider im moment keine zeit - sonst würde ich die kommentare mal als bild speichern und den wandervereinen, dem bund der nabu  und auch der trax-redaktion mit der bitte um stellungnahme schicken. frage: ist das auch die auffassung der offiziellen wander- und naturschutzvertreter. 

gleichzeitig könnte man sie auch der ein oder anderen lokalzeitung zukommen lassen - vielleicht findet sich ein journalist, der lust hat, aus den hasstiraden eine story zu machen. ist eh gerade sommerloch, könnte funktionieren und würde das image der wanderer und naturschützer bestimmt schädigen bei dem neutralen teil der bevölkerung. 

und genau diesen teil muss man für sein anliegen gewinnen, die vollspacken sind eh nicht zu überzeugen. 


btw: den aufruf reißnägel im wald zu streuen, könnte man auch als ankündigung einer straftat sehen. anzeige bei der polizei wäre auch eine idee. 

wer aus bw übernimmt es?


----------



## MasterMito (4. Juli 2013)

gerdi1 schrieb:


> Unterstützt wird das Ganze noch vom Schwarzwaldverein.
> Wenn du die Kommentare teilweise durchliest, wundert es nicht, dass der Verein 1945 mal verboten wurde.
> http://www.trax.de/schwarzwald-oeffnet-single-trails-fuer-mountainbikes/id_63930420/index



Achtung, Ironie:

Das hört sich für mich an wie:
"Das ist mein Weg, mein Wald, meins, meins, meins. Mein Schwarzwald,mein Rei... äh Deutschland, meins meins meins."

Ende Ironie.

Ich habe meine Likes verteilt. Besonders dämlich finde ich den singenden Delfin. Das ist ja wohl der Oberwanderhonk.

Bin ja echt ein friedliebender Mensch, aber bei den Kommentaren bekommt man echt die Wurst.

Sobald ich mich vom Schock des Ultra-Bike-Ende erholt habe (bin immernoch sprachlos) schreibe ich entsprechenden Stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (4. Juli 2013)

biken4ever schrieb:


> "Da muss man sich doch wohl oder übel mit genügend Heftzwecken eindecken und das Problem erledigt sich schnell!"
> 
> Aha sie wollen die Mountainbiker vertreiben um die Natur zu schützen-Mit Reißzwecken





Allein derartige Ankündigungen deuten klar drauf hin, welch geisteskind diese Menschen sind. Bis einer ihrer Kinder/Enkel/klaeffer mal reinlaufen und sich verletzen. Aber Details Zweck heiligt die Mittel und darf auch gern dann alle treffen.

Bitter!


----------



## Stopelhopser (4. Juli 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Wenn Du hier die Email Adressen der Verantwortlichen reinschreibst, werden das sicher einige tun!



Interressant wäre wie viele dort hinschreiben würden.

Es gibt ja diesen Additons-Thread (Wie viele Räder besitzen alle Forums Mitglieder zusammen). In der Art könnte eine Aufstellung angefertigt werden, damit man überhaupt mal ein Gefühl hat, wie viele sich wirklich beschweren. 
Anlaufstelle könnte einfach die Gemeinde Kirchzarten sein.

http://www.dreisamportal.de/kirchzarten/kontakt/index.php

Ob der Thread hier oder im lokalen Forum besser aufgehoben ist?


----------



## powderJO (4. Juli 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Interressant wäre wie viele dort hinschreiben würden.
> 
> Es gibt ja diesen Additons-Thread (Wie viele Räder besitzen alle Forums Mitglieder zusammen). In der Art könnte eine Aufstellung angefertigt werden, damit man überhaupt mal ein Gefühl hat, wie viele sich wirklich beschweren.
> Anlaufstelle könnte einfach die Gemeinde Kirchzarten sein.
> ...



am besten bei opentrails. da gibt es schon einen thread "änderung betretungsrecht bw."


----------



## Svenos (4. Juli 2013)

Also in BW geht es echt ab. Das ist ja schlimmer als letztes Jahr bei uns in Hessen. Während in Hessen m. E. nach die Gegenseite doch überwiegend aus nüchtern kalkulierenden Interessenvertretern besteht, scheint es in BW doch viele "Fanatiker" (militante Wanderer und sonstige Schwarzwaldtalibans) zu geben. Die lassen sich nicht mit (noch so stichhaltigen) Argumenten überzeugen. Man sollte sich mit denen auch gar nicht auseinandersetzen. Das kostet nur unnötig Zeit und Nerven. Hier müssen die Landes- und Regionalpolitiker angegangen (überzeugt) werden. 
Am besten sind die mit (monetären) Zahlen zu überzeugen. Z.B. was der Region an Kohle entgeht, wenn der MTB-Tourismus ausbleibt. Auch das Musterländle BW muss langfristig schauen wo es bleibt. Daimler, Bosch und Co. verpieseln sich langsam aber sicher in Richtung Asien und damit auch die Jobs.


----------



## MasterMito (4. Juli 2013)

der gemeine BW'ler ist i.d.R. erst zufrieden wenn es nix mehr zu meckern gibt. Da wird dann buchstäblich das Haar in der Suppe gesucht.
Ist wie mit S21. Da wollen die lieber eine Riesenfläche weiterhin mit Gleisen bebaut haben, anstatt die Innenstadt baulich wirklich zu verschönern. Und das die Chose teurer wird, liegt auch den immensen Verzögerungen. Und die ganze Sache hatte schon alle demokratischen Instanzen genommen.
Fühle mich auch nicht mehr sonderlich wohl im Stuttgarter Raum, wegen den ganzen Deppen und ihrem Fanatismus.


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Juli 2013)

Kurioseweise gab es aber aus der Region Freiburg mit am wenigesten Stimmen gegen S21


----------



## MasterMito (4. Juli 2013)

Hmm. Dafür würden mir spontan mehrere Gründe einfallen:

1. Freiburg ist auch eine Studentenstadt, Studenten sind i.d.R. aufgeklärte Leute, die lassen sich von Fakten überzeugen.
2. Was juckt die Freiburger was in der fernen Landeshauptstadt passiert. Sollen die doch den Bahnhof unter die Erde bringen, wir hier merken davon nix.

Aber alles nur Vermutungen.

Und wenn man sich das Klientel der Anti-S21 Demonstrationen angeschaut hat. Das war doch schon ein drolliger Haufen.

Edit: Nach weiterren Überlegungen fällt Punkt 1 definitiv flach, da Studenten auch zu dem drolligen Haufen der Anti-S21 Demos gehört haben. Also bleibt nur Punkt 2 als Vermutung


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Juli 2013)

MasterMito schrieb:


> 2. Was juckt die Freiburger was in der fernen Landeshauptstadt passiert. Sollen die doch den Bahnhof unter die Erde bringen, wir hier merken davon nix.



Liegt nahe, aber letztlich zahlt auch der kleine, steuerzahlende Bürger aus dem z.B. erst recht fernen Meck-Pomm an S21 mit. "Steuerzahlend" ist hier das Schlagwort, da der Bund der dritte im Boot ist, der nach dem Land BW und der Deutschen Bahn den Geldbeutel weit aufmacht nur um eine ferne Vision aus den frühen Neunzigern mit zu realisieren.

Wie dem aber auch sei, der Schwabe ist bei allem so eingestellt, dass er gegen alles ist, solange es ihn nicht selbst interessiert oder es ihm einen Vorteil verschafft. Alles andere ist für ihn Teufelswerk. Meinen Quellen zufolge soll Freiburg von S21 angeblich mittels besserer einzelner Zugverbindungen profitieren. Daher und durch den Glauben, dass man finanziell unbehelligt wäre, gab es wohl so wenig Gegenstimmen (womit wir bei dem Vorteil wären, die der Schwabe erst braucht wenn man seine Zustimmung braucht)


----------



## MasterMito (4. Juli 2013)

Nahezu FullAck. 

Der Schwabe hat seine Steuern (wie jeder brave Bundesbürger) ja schon bezahlt. Wiederbekommen tut er sie nicht wenn der Bahnhof nicht gebaut wird (das wurde relativ schnell begriffen).

Aber wir schweifen vom Thema ab (zumindest einn bisserl).


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Juli 2013)

MasterMito schrieb:


> Aber wir schweifen vom Thema ab (zumindest einn bisserl).



Stimmt. Aber der "Wutbürger" als Kind von S21 war halt der Auslöser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K_Hergesheimer (4. Juli 2013)

Wenn der Ultra bike nächstes Jahr tatsächlich nicht mehr stattfindet, sollten wir uns dann nicht zu einer Gedächtnistour treffen? 15. oder 22.6.14 - je nach WM-Spielplan.


----------



## MUM (4. Juli 2013)

.... aber dann sollten sich alle am Giersberg treffen ( Start ab 7:15 Uhr ) und danach bis zu 115 km als Rundkurs um den Berg (auf 2 m breiten Wegen ) herumkurven, wie bei einem 24 h Rennen ! das wärs doch !

Gruß MUM


----------



## Rainer_L. (4. Juli 2013)

MUM schrieb:


> .... aber dann sollten sich alle am Giersberg treffen ( Start ab 7:15 Uhr ) und danach bis zu 115 km als Rundkurs um den Berg (auf 2 m breiten Wegen ) herumkurven, wie bei einem 24 h Rennen ! das wärs doch !
> 
> Gruß MUM



Das wäre ein Spaß:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8020 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Juli 2013)

...und danach ne zünftige Grillparty mit WM-Public Viewing auf dem Gieri. Dazu stellen wir die allseits bekannte Videoleinwand aus dem Kirchzartener Sportstadion dort auf. Und die Stromgeneratoren laufen dafür halt mit Biodiesel.


----------



## allert (4. Juli 2013)

MUM schrieb:


> .... aber dann sollten sich alle am Giersberg treffen ( Start ab 7:15 Uhr ) und danach bis zu 115 km als Rundkurs um den Berg (auf 2 m breiten Wegen ) herumkurven, wie bei einem 24 h Rennen ! das wärs doch !
> 
> Gruß MUM



Da mach ich mit!


----------



## MasterMito (5. Juli 2013)

Ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## gerdi1 (5. Juli 2013)

Langsam.... 
Wenn das hier: http://www.freiburg-schwarzwald.de/blog/mtb-training-kirchzarten-konzept/
umgesetzt wird, könnt ihr Eure Pläne für den Giersberg vergessen, dann ist da komplett radfreie Zone....


----------



## powderJO (5. Juli 2013)

gerdi1 schrieb:


> Langsam....
> Wenn das hier: http://www.freiburg-schwarzwald.de/blog/mtb-training-kirchzarten-konzept/
> umgesetzt wird, könnt ihr Eure Pläne für den Giersberg vergessen, dann ist da komplett radfreie Zone....



2-meter-wege einfach so sperren geht imho nicht - dafür müsste meiner meinung nach das waldgesetz geändert werden.


----------



## goopher (5. Juli 2013)

das war vor der Bekanntgabe das es den Ultra nicht mehr gibt .... also wieder hinfällig .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goopher (5. Juli 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> 2-meter-wege einfach so sperren geht imho nicht - dafür müsste meiner meinung nach das waldgesetz geändert werden.



Wie gut das das die IG Giersberg noch nicht weiss ;-)


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Juli 2013)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/moun...ke-marathon-darf-nicht-sterben--73333657.html

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lese...ine-grossartige-leistung-nicht--73363287.html


----------



## Yvi83 (7. Juli 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxNt2o3M5Ig"]Pressekonferenz: "Die Abrechnung" 16 Jahre Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marthon - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Yvi83 (7. Juli 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> Pressekonferenz: "Die Abrechnung" 16 Jahre Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marthon - YouTube



06:25 Min....


----------



## speedbiker14 (8. Juli 2013)

Also ab sofort nur noch mit dem PKW durch den Schwarzwald das ist wohl erlaubt
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peH0Qz6vsIE"]Kirchzarten 2013 PKW vs. Mountainbiker im Black Forest - YouTube[/nomedia]
Schade denn das war eine tolle Veranstaltung die der Region viel Geld gebracht hat.


----------



## powderJO (8. Juli 2013)

wenn ich holz machen würde, würde ich auch nicht zu fuß gehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (19. Juli 2013)

Eine Antwort. Unglaublich. Eine Antwort:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Stopelhopser,
> 
> danke für Ihre Anfrage!
> 
> ...


----------



## steffenK (23. Juli 2013)

Ach was, Herr Bürgermeister, der Ultrabike lief sehr erfolgreich und war im flow. JEtzt ist ein Bruch drin und sind Verwerfungen entstanden. Damit ist die Veranstaltung am Ende.


Die bisherigen Organisatoren, die es die Jahrzehnte vorher organisiert haben, machen es nicht mehr. Und Bürgermeister Hall wird, wenn überhaupt, nun versuchen, irgendwelche anderen Organisatoren zu finden, die höchstens mehr schlecht als recht einen Ultra zu organisieren versuchen.
Sehr schade, bin selbst schon mitgefahren und war auch im Schwarzwald im Bike-Urlaub, aber das war es dann mit Schwarzwald. Naja, es gibt noch andere schöne Bike-Gebiete in Deutschland...

Kirchzarten wird sich noch erschrocken umschauen, weil sie den Wirtschaftsfaktor "Mountainbiker" verkennt und unterschätzt. Und am Ende jammern.


----------



## -PACE- (25. Juli 2013)

es soll weitergehen:
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ultra-bike-soll-in-kirchzarten-bleiben


----------



## powderJO (25. Juli 2013)

-PACE- schrieb:


> es soll weitergehen:
> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ultra-bike-soll-in-kirchzarten-bleiben



ja klar, dem tourismus und dem werbeeffekt zu liebe. die wirklichen ursachen des rückzugs der macher werden aber nicht bekämpft - die offensichtliche mtb-feindschaft bei der mehrheit der kirchzartener bevölkerung. 


sollte die veranstaltung stattfinden, wäre es eigventlich konsequent, diese zu boykottieren, bis sich auch hinsichtlich trainingsgelände und der generellen mtb-akzeptanz im ort wirklich was ändert. bsher gibt es ja nur ein paar lippenbekenntnisse und ein ersatzkonzept, das von der ig schon wieder massiv kritisiert wird ...


----------



## Catsoft (25. Juli 2013)

Ich befürchte die Veranstaltung wird nie wieder so sein wie sie war. Solche Veranstaltung leben von dem Engagement einzelner, da mag die Verwaltung noch so eingebunden sein.St. Wendel hat die Jahre auch nur so funktioniert weil der Bürgermeister sich persönlich reingehängt hat. Das wird Herr Hall erst noch beweisen müssen.

Für mich wäre ein Start in 2014 nur denkbar, wenn das alte OK dazu "aufruft".

Robert


----------



## Haferstroh (25. Juli 2013)

Wie sagt man bei uns hier: "A Gschmäckle bleibt halt doch!" Will heissen auch wenn das Ding reibungslos weitergehen sollte, ein "da war mal was" bleibt doch irgendwie im negativen Sinne. So wie bei einem Unfallauto das zwar fachmännisch repariert wurde...aber Unfallauto bleibt halt ein Unfallauto, was nie wieder den Wert von früher erreichen wird.

Würde mich jetzt aber von einer weiteren Teilnahme nicht abhalten, weil mich das Sportliche am Renntag mehr interessiert als das Drumrum im Hintergrund davor und danach


----------



## Stopelhopser (25. Juli 2013)

Ein Startverzicht unter dem "neuen" Organisator wäre eigentlich von den MTB'lern die einzig logische Konsequenz.

Egal ob die Veranstaltung nun besser oder schlechter wäre (Sie kann nur schlechter werden - Gründe stehen bereits oben), es wären genau die Totengräber des echten Ultra Bikes die nun noch Leichfledderei betreiben und die tote Kuh als wäre nix gewesen melken wollen.

Ohne das Trainingsgelände und ein klares Pro-MTB Bekenntnis der Regio hat das alles keinen Wert. Wer will wo fahren, wo er nun als gut zahlender Gast in einem bestimmten Zeitfenster geduldet wird und der Rest des Jahres ist man unbeliebt.


----------



## corfrimor (25. Juli 2013)

Mir ist das alles viel zu pessimistisch. Vielleicht begreifen die Bewohner des Dreisamtals durch den Rücktritt des OK's und das drohende Aus des Ultrabikes jetzt auch einfach, was sie an dem Rennen eigentlich haben. Das wäre doch zu begrüßen. Es ist nicht selten so, daß Menschen erst um fünf nach zwölf zur Einsicht kommen und endlich anfangen, sich zu engagieren.

Abgesehen davon gab und gibt es selbst in Kirchzarten-City nicht nur Feinde des MTB-Sports. Das ist doch Quatsch.

Wenn der Ultrabike also wieder "reanimiert" werden sollte, dann wäre ich ganz bestimmt wieder mit von der Partie


----------



## Haferstroh (25. Juli 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Sie kann nur schlechter werden - Gründe stehen bereits oben), es wären genau die Totengräber des echten Ultra Bikes die nun noch Leichfledderei betreiben und die tote Kuh als wäre nix gewesen melken wollen.



Selbst die Cowboys wissen: Wenn dein Gaul unter dir tot ist, steig ab!


----------



## cännondäler__ (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
ich halte es wie Cofrimor: Gebt den Leuten, die immer noch mit Herzblut hinter der Veranstaltung stehen, eine Chance! Natürlich haben die 3 vom Orga-Team fast Unmenschliches geleistet, aber da gab es noch ein paar hundert mehr Leute dahinter, und diese und die Befürworter gilt es zu unterstützen anstatt irgendwelche Totengesänge anzustimmen. Ich werde nächstes Jahr wieder in Kiza starten! Punkt! Die Stimmung unter den Kirchzartenern ist trotz des bescheuerten Votums pro MTB und ich sehe die Gegner jetzt in der Defensive. Selbst die "Speerspitze" der IG Giersberg gibt sich langsam kleinlauter.
cännondäler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peacher (26. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Stimmung im Kirchzarten und Umgebung pro MTB ist. Fahrt doch nach Albstadt. Dort kann man 2mal im Jahr Marathon fahren und die Zuschauer sind sensationell. Ich muss nicht unbedingt im Südschwarzwald radfahren. Es gibt doch mittlerweile jede Menge Alternativen. Ich wünsche Kirchzarten und Umgebung viel Erfolg als Deutschlands Rentnerhochburg


----------



## cännondäler__ (27. Juli 2013)

@peacher:
Sorry, Du "glaubst" nicht, daß die Stimmung in Kirchzarten pro MTB ist? Du darfst gerne bei Deinem Glauben bleiben, ich habe die Stimmung immer anders erfahren. Andernfalls hätte der SV Kirchzarten nicht diesen großen Zulauf. Beim Bürgerbegehren sind einige Dinge schief gelaufen und die IG Giersberg hat es geschafft, mehr Leute am Abstimmungstag zu mobilisieren. Solche Leute gibt es in jedem Ort.
cännondäler


----------



## sash73 (27. Juli 2013)

peacher schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Stimmung im Kirchzarten und Umgebung pro MTB ist. Fahrt doch nach Albstadt. Dort kann man 2mal im Jahr Marathon fahren und die Zuschauer sind sensationell. Ich muss nicht unbedingt im Südschwarzwald radfahren. Es gibt doch mittlerweile jede Menge Alternativen. Ich wünsche Kirchzarten und Umgebung viel Erfolg als Deutschlands Rentnerhochburg



Albstadt ist super,aber nicht mit Ultra zu vergleichen.Beim Ultra kommen 5000Leute zum fahren und beim Albstadtmara,bin oft gefahren,nur 2500 und dann ist voll.Meist ab 1. Januar schon alle Plätze weg.

Also Ultra eine Reise wert!!!!!!!!


----------



## sash73 (27. Juli 2013)

cännondäler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich halte es wie Cofrimor: Gebt den Leuten, die immer noch mit Herzblut hinter der Veranstaltung stehen, eine Chance! Natürlich haben die 3 vom Orga-Team fast Unmenschliches geleistet, aber da gab es noch ein paar hundert mehr Leute dahinter, und diese und die Befürworter gilt es zu unterstützen anstatt irgendwelche Totengesänge anzustimmen. Ich werde nächstes Jahr wieder in Kiza starten! Punkt! Die Stimmung unter den Kirchzartenern ist trotz des bescheuerten Votums pro MTB und ich sehe die Gegner jetzt in der Defensive. Selbst die "Speerspitze" der IG Giersberg gibt sich langsam kleinlauter.
> cännondäler



He Peter,

Klar, nächstes Jahr KIZA Ultra


----------



## boulder2002 (27. Juli 2013)

sash73 schrieb:


> Albstadt ist super,aber nicht mit Ultra zu vergleichen.Beim Ultra kommen 5000Leute zum fahren und beim Albstadtmara,bin oft gefahren,nur 2500 und dann ist voll.Meist ab 1. Januar schon alle Plätze weg.
> 
> Also Ultra eine Reise wert!!!!!!!!



Hi Sascha,

wir sollten hier nicht Albstadt gegen Kirchzarten ausspielen und umgekehrt.
Ich fahre beide Rennen gerne und so soll es auch bleiben.


----------



## Radler-01 (8. August 2013)

für alle die es interessiert und noch nicht gelesen haben:

http://www.freiburg-schwarzwald.de/blog/ultra-bike-2014-nicht-aber-2015/


----------



## corfrimor (8. August 2013)

Das hört sich doch ganz vernünftig an.

Ich würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen, 2015 wieder am Start zu stehen


----------



## onkel_doc (9. August 2013)

in der neuen bike oder mountainbike stehts auch noch drin...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (9. August 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Hi Sascha,
> 
> wir sollten hier nicht Albstadt gegen Kirchzarten ausspielen und umgekehrt.
> Ich fahre beide Rennen gerne und so soll es auch bleiben.



Dito! Ich habe sogar immer 2-3 Übernachtungen gebucht in KiZa, obwohl ich aus Albstadt kommend gut "einfach nur runter fahren" könnte am morgen. Wir haben es uns immer gegönnt für einen der schönsten Bike Marathons der Welt, dem Ultra Bike Marathon in Kirchzarten.

Albstadt ist schön und hat was, Ultrabike ist schön und hat(te) was. Beide Marathons sind auf jeden Fall ein absoluter Saisonhöhepunkt- ich weine bitterlich wegen Kirchzarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (10. August 2013)

albstadt mit dem ultra zu vergleichen geht imho gar ncht. albstadt ist doch reines waldautobahn-geballer für leute mit dicken oberschenkeln . null trails, keine längeren anstiege, nix ...  was man an albstadt gut findet ... (bei meiner einzigen teilnahme wurde außerdem die spitzengruppe falsch geleitet, es gab eklige energiedrink-plörre als verpflegung und auch das drumrum war eher lieblos - für mich stand danach fest: einmal und nie wieder) ...


ob der ultra nach der pause gleich wieder anknüpfen kann an das was er war bisher? bin da skeptisch ...


übrigens: wer in bw aktiv gegen die 2-meter-regel vorgehen will, um dafür zu sorgen, dass biker die gleichen rechte haben. wie alle anderen waldnutzer und auch die mitglieder der ig giersberg kann das jetzt tun:

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue

kann nur jeden aufrufen, sich zu beteiligen. zum beispiel, indem ihr abgeordnete anschreibt, biker-feindliche berichte in den zeitungen kommentiert etc. links zu zeitungsberichten, die es zu kommentieren gibt und viele andere news rund um das thema gibt es auch hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=626462


----------



## Yvi83 (10. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> albstadt mit dem ultra zu vergleichen geht imho gar ncht. albstadt ist doch reines waldautobahn-geballer für leute mit dicken oberschenkeln . null trails, keine längeren anstiege, nix ...  was man an albstadt gut findet ... (bei meiner einzigen teilnahme wurde außerdem die spitzengruppe falsch geleitet, es gab eklige energiedrink-plörre als verpflegung und auch das drumrum war eher lieblos - für mich stand danach fest: einmal und nie wieder) ...
> 
> 
> ob der ultra nach der pause gleich wieder anknüpfen kann an das was er war bisher? bin da skeptisch ...



so sonderlich viele Trails gabs ja in Kiza auch nicht wirklich ;-) Oder hab ich da was verpasst?  Bin dieses Jahr sowohl Kiza als auch Albstadt mitgefahren. Die Stimmung in Albstadt war bombastisch  Fand ich zumindest ;-) Und wenn jemand persönlich was gegen das Waldautobahn-Gebolze hat, dann  sollte man sich eben technisch anspruchsvollere Rennen aussuchen ;-)


----------



## powderJO (10. August 2013)

nein, auch der kiza hat kaum trails und ist insgesamt auch einfach zu fahren. aber immerhin gibt es ein paar knackige anstiege und auch teilweise zumindest etwas ruppigere wege. albstadt dagegen ... tja ...


----------



## TTT (13. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> albstadt mit dem ultra zu vergleichen geht imho gar ncht. albstadt ist doch reines waldautobahn-geballer für leute mit dicken oberschenkeln . null trails, keine längeren anstiege, nix ...  was man an albstadt gut findet ... (bei meiner einzigen teilnahme wurde außerdem die spitzengruppe falsch geleitet, es gab eklige energiedrink-plörre als verpflegung und auch das drumrum war eher lieblos - für mich stand danach fest: einmal und nie wieder) ...



Also wenn man Albstadt und Kirchzarten nicht miteinander vergleichen kann, dann weiß ich nicht, was man miteienander vergleichen kann, außer vielleicht ein Hefeweizen mit einem Weißbier...
Kirchzarten ist konditionell und technisch einen Tick anspruchsvoller, dafür ist in Albstadt die Stimmung wohl einzigartig...
Ich war 9x in Albstadt und 2x in Kirchzarten dabei und fand beides toll. Wer damit kämpft um vor dem Besenwagen ins Ziel zu kommen mag hier deutlichere Unterschiede merken aber ein halbwegs trainierter Hobbysportler braucht halt für den einen einfach ein wenig länger...

Und von technischem Anspruch zu sprechen ist in beiden Fällen wohl ein Witz aber das weiß man ja vorher und ich bin froh, daß es so ist, bei all den Fahrlegasthenikern und tausenden von Bikern auf der Strecke, die sonst die Trails blockieren...


----------



## onkel_doc (14. August 2013)

besser weniger technisch und die leute nehmen an den rennen teil auch weniger trainierte oder versierte fahrer. bei der IXS serie in der schweiz kämpfen sie immer um genug teilnehmer zu haben und da sind die rennen einiges anspruchsvoller...

Darum bin ich gerne an den zweien rennen. Viele teilnehmer, cooles ambiente, viele zuschauer. Heuer in albstadt wars wieder erste sahne mit dem super wetter.


----------



## aka (14. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> albstadt mit dem ultra zu vergleichen geht imho gar ncht. albstadt ist doch reines waldautobahn-geballer für leute mit dicken oberschenkeln . null trails, keine längeren anstiege, nix ...  was man an albstadt gut findet ... (bei meiner einzigen teilnahme wurde außerdem die spitzengruppe falsch geleitet, es gab eklige energiedrink-plörre als verpflegung und auch das drumrum war eher lieblos - für mich stand danach fest: einmal und nie wieder) ...





powderJO schrieb:


> nein, auch der kiza hat kaum trails und ist insgesamt auch einfach zu fahren. aber immerhin gibt es ein paar knackige anstiege und auch teilweise zumindest etwas ruppigere wege. albstadt dagegen ... tja ...



Kann es sein, dass du die Albgold Trophy und den Albstadt Marathon verwechselst ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (18. August 2013)

Ach... Hauptsache es gibt Nudeln.


----------



## Haferstroh (18. August 2013)

Und Hauptsache al dente und keine Matschnudeln.


----------



## aka (19. August 2013)

Ist ja auch verwirrend, Albstadt vs. Albgold, Trochtelfingen vs. Truchtelfingen,... aber im Zweifelsfall, wenn man an der Strecke schon keinen Unterschied bemerkt, kann sie doch ganz gut an der Zahl der Zuschauer auseinanderhalten - gefühlte 17 Zuschauer beim einen, 17.000 beim anderen Rennen


----------



## powderJO (20. August 2013)

schei55e. du hast recht. habe tatsächlich albstadt mit albgold verwechselt. peinlich ... gehe mich eine runde schämen ...


----------



## sash73 (20. August 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Hi Sascha,
> 
> wir sollten hier nicht Albstadt gegen Kirchzarten ausspielen und umgekehrt.
> Ich fahre beide Rennen gerne und so soll es auch bleiben.



das habe ich auch nicht so gemeint kollege  beide Events sind super....

Meinte nur damit,das viele zum Ultra gerne gehen,da auch meist dann noch Platz ist.Da ja einer geschrieben hat so weit würde er nicht fahren zum Ultra,leiber Albstadt

Grüße


----------



## Riderman (16. Oktober 2014)

*Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marathon: Die Wiedergeburt!
17. Auflage des größten MTB-Marathons in Mitteleuropa am 21. Juni 2015 Paukenschlag im Dreisamtal! Der Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marathon erlebt seine Wiedergeburt! Die 17. Auflage des größten Mountainbike-Marathons in Mitteleuropa findet am 21. Juni 2015 statt…

mehr auf http://www.ultra-bike.de/*


----------



## cännondäler__ (16. Oktober 2014)

Endlich! Die haben es ganz schön spannend gemacht! Freue mich wieder auf den Power-Track!
cännondäler


----------



## Haferstroh (16. Oktober 2014)

Gut!

Jetzt nur noch den Spessart Bike Marathon wiederbeleben und die letzten beiden Juni-Wochenenden sind wieder traditionsgemäss ausgefüllt.


----------



## WhiteZombie (28. Oktober 2014)

Hui los geht der countdown


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Oktober 2014)

frei mi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curago (3. November 2014)

Hab mich für den Power Track (89Km) angemeldet.Kann mir jemand die markantesten Punkte der Strecke sagen? Steile Rampen, ,Single Trail,..)Schätze mich mal ins Mittelfeld.Ab wann ca. teilt man sich die Strecke mit den Kurzstrecklern?Es soll ja in der Vergangenheit Probleme bei der Zusammenführung gegeben haben..Danke


----------



## roba (11. November 2014)

Gemeldet auf der ULTRA-Distanz


----------



## goopher (12. November 2014)

curago schrieb:


> Hab mich für den Power Track (89Km) angemeldet.Kann mir jemand die markantesten Punkte der Strecke sagen? Steile Rampen, ,Single Trail,..)Schätze mich mal ins Mittelfeld.Ab wann ca. teilt man sich die Strecke mit den Kurzstrecklern?Es soll ja in der Vergangenheit Probleme bei der Zusammenführung gegeben haben..Danke


Hi ,

der Power Track startet in Hinterzarten. Die Shorttrackler kommen am Start dort vorbei und die Strecke geht dann bis zum Bärental gemeinsam, also eher nur ne kurze Strecke (knapp 12 km) in dem Bereich eher unkritisch.

Rampen etc kritische Stell ist meinens erachtentens hauptsaechlich der Aftersteg, gibt bei youtube nette Videos dazu. Ansosnten eigentlich alles gut fahrbar und nicht zu technisch.

Werde auch die Power Strecke unter die Stollen nehmen.

Grüße


----------

